# Knitting Tea Party - 2nd March 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 2nd March 2012 and this week's darts landed on Istanbul, where it's !:00 a.m. already; Singapore, where it's 7:00 on Saturday morning; and Havana, where it's 5:00pm., must be time for a new Knitting Tea Party to begin.

In a fortnight it will be Mothering Sunday in the UK, so I designed a floral egg cosy for Mums everywhere, if you haven't seen it yet, the design is at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64364-1.html

If you live in most other parts of the world, you still have a couple of months to make it before Mother's Day on 13th May.

To-day I posted a way to use up all your odd bits of yarn by making your own variegated yarn and my shaggy egg cosy can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65006-1.html

I hope you like them!

It was warm and sunny in London yesterday and my golden plum has burst into blossom, hope that means I'll get loads of delicious fruit this year, last year it produced pounds and pounds!

This week's receipt comes from Sicily, Pasta Alla Norma is named after Sicilian composer Bellini's opera _Norma_, very easy to cook and absolutely delicious.

*Pasta Alla Norma*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*
_For the sauce:_
1 small aubergine (egg plant), cut into half inch (1cm) discs
olive oil
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
large pinch chilli flakes
tin chopped tomatoes (14 oz/400g)
small bunch basil, shredded

_To serve:_
linguine pasta
2 oz (50g) pecorino or parmesan cheese, grated

*Method:*
Heat 1-2 tbs olive oil in a large non-stick frying pan, add the aubergine in batches and fry on a fairly high heat until tender and golden, it needs to be melt-in-the-mouth soft. Season and tip out onto a plate.

Wipe out the pan then add another tbs oil and cook the garlic for a minute. Add the chilli flakes and tomatoes and simmer for 10 minutes.

Meanwhile cook the linguine following packet instructions.

Stir the basil and aubergine into the sauce and heat through. Toss with the drained linguine and finish with the grated cheese.

Enjoy! 
Dave


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

hey dave how are ya?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Dave, 
Did I make page 1? I will definitely be keeping a copy of the recipe for Pasta Alla Norma. Eggplant is one of my favorite vegetables. I also looked at the egg cozies... I don't have any egg cups since no one here likes soft-boiled eggs.... but I may have to make a couple and steal your idea of giving chocolate eggs and egg cups with a cozy as an Easter gift. Thanks for hosting another Tea Party. I really enjoy the conversations with all my friends.

Flockie (Karen)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

your receipt sounds great. i loooove pasta of any type.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tonight i think we are going to have b.l.t.'s for supper. yummy.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy Friday, Dave! It's nice to see the spring blooms. I hope they haven't made their appearance _too_ soon. It would be very disappointing to lose the blooms (and the fruit) to another freeze before this winter is officially over. Some of my spring bulbs actually came up in December and I have been holding my breath ever since just hoping that they survive. So far, so good!


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Dave and all, The recipe sounds wonderful, I love eggplant.

The weather in the Ozarks is beautiful today, all the storms and tornados are east of us. Some people over here are getting slammed. The news is saying that millions of people are going to be without power, maybe for days. At one point there were 20 formed tornados on the ground. I can only pray that there are no more fatalities reported.

I am still working on a baby blanket for my G.Niece made from 50%cashmere/50%cotton from Colourmart. It is lovely yarn and is working up nicely. Also working on some bibs, washcloths and socks. It has been a fun week. Please everyone in the eastern US, be careful and take the weather warnings to heart.


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, Dave,

Happy Friday and thanks again for hosting. The egg cozy patterns are great, as usual, and so is the recipe. We are getting lots of blooms here also, and I am afraid there are frosts still to come. What a wierd winter we have had weather-wise! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope I make the first page! It's been a while. So glad that the Tea Party has begun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear Dave, I nearly committed a major blunder, in the previous TP. Sorry.

This pasta receipt sounds like a definite starter around here. The golden plums sound very delicious! Our weather bomb struck the coast near Mt Taranaki, with roofs lifted off buildings near Patea. Where we live apparently is the very edge of the northern extent. About half way through it by my reckoning, and my lemon tree is still upright in it's pot. 12-30p.m. Saturday 3rd March.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think our storms are over - sky is clear. no tornado this time to watch. lol

the pasta norma i can make for the whole family - think everyone eats eggplant.

making celery soup tomorrow.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> hey dave how are ya?


I'm fine, but my main computer is a bit sick at the moment, it's had a relapse, so I'm using my little netbook and a mobile phone internet connection. Never mind, my elves are working on my computer, much murmuring and sage stroking of beardless chins going on!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

The dogwood trees are starting to bloom as well! I've started thinking about which plants I want to put in my front and back yards. It has to be hearty and withstand the Texas heat. I think I am going to try tomatoes and jalapenos as well.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hello Dave,
> Did I make page 1? I will definitely be keeping a copy of the recipe for Pasta Alla Norma. Eggplant is one of my favorite vegetables. I also looked at the egg cozies... I don't have any egg cups since no one here likes soft-boiled eggs.... but I may have to make a couple and steal your idea of giving chocolate eggs and egg cups with a cozy as an Easter gift. Thanks for hosting another Tea Party. I really enjoy the conversations with all my friends.
> 
> Flockie (Karen)


It's such a simple dish, but very very tasty, adjust the amount of chilli flakes you use according to your own preference.

Egg cups and cosies are a great alternative to an expensive cardboard box. It's practical and personal and lasts a lot longer too!

Dave


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Right now it is brutal outside in my little neck of the woods. Tornados are rampaging in the states around me. one town in Indiana is totally gone from a tornado. But right now it is high winds and cold. I just got in from taking my dog for her usual walk and the wind darn near took me down the street. It was funny walking behind my dog though. The wind whipping so much my dog looked like she was going to fly with the wind with her ears standing up with the wind. She is a Jack Russell. Tonight is a good night (day off) and curl up with the blanket, my dog by my side and needles i hand and possibly finish or being close to finishing my new GS's sweater. It is a race against time here. My GS is due (C-Section) on the 26th of March. But I think he has other ideas. Looking forward to meeting this one special little guy.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. My plan is sitting with tv on, blankie, dog, and knitting until Sunday when I have to be to work.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Love the picture. I can hardly wait for the blossoms here. The receipt, YUM I love egg plant.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> your receipt sounds great. i loooove pasta of any type.


It's classic dish and easy to cook too, modern varieties of egg plant aren't as bitter, particularly young small fruits, so there's no need to salt them for hours as was the case years ago. I hope you like it.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Dave,
> ...


If I make the pasta and eggplant for myself there will be more chili flakes.... I love spicy foods. My dad on the other hand would prefer a lighter touch on the chilies. My mom won't eat eggplant. Think this recipe will be just for me! I know of a restaurant supply house near me where I can get the egg cups for a very reasonable price.

Today, I made corn muffins. We are having a little party for my little great nephew who will be 2 years old next week. My niece is making a big pot of chili mac and the corn muffins should be a nice side for the chili.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Good evening! Happy Friday to all! Printed the latest receipt for making tomorrow. This is a NO KID weekend for me. Hope to get some knitting done. Started the new Alexandra Shawl KAL, going great! Have fresh daffodils in the living room (Sorry Dave they won't bother you from this distance.) Bowling is over for the season except for the state tournament in about 5 weeks. 

Storms here, hail that was so deep it looked like snow. Should make for a busy week next week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> Right now it is brutal outside in my little neck of the woods. Tornados are rampaging in the states around me. one town in Indiana is totally gone from a tornado. But right now it is high winds and cold. I just got in from taking my dog for her usual walk and the wind darn near took me down the street. It was funny walking behind my dog though. The wind whipping so much my dog looked like she was going to fly with the wind with her ears standing up with the wind. She is a Jack Russell. Tonight is a good night (day off) and curl up with the blanket, my dog by my side and needles i hand and possibly finish or being close to finishing my new GS's sweater. It is a race against time here. My GS is due (C-Section) on the 26th of March. But I think he has other ideas. Looking forward to meeting this one special little guy.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend. My plan is sitting with tv on, blankie, dog, and knitting until Sunday when I have to be to work.


knocks our weather problems into a little tin hat, hope you and your little dog, continue in safety!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Happy Friday, Dave! It's nice to see the spring blooms. I hope they haven't made their appearance _too_ soon. It would be very disappointing to lose the blooms (and the fruit) to another freeze before this winter is officially over. Some of my spring bulbs actually came up in December and I have been holding my breath ever since just hoping that they survive. So far, so good!


It seems a rather hardy variety, I haven't a clue what it is, it just popped up in a corner of the shrubbery and immediately started producing loads of the most delicious fruit. I'm just grateful to whatever squirrel forgot the location. The fruits make great pies and puddngs and the most superb jam.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Anita H said:


> Hi Dave and all, The recipe sounds wonderful, I love eggplant.
> 
> The weather in the Ozarks is beautiful today, all the storms and tornados are east of us. Some people over here are getting slammed. The news is saying that millions of people are going to be without power, maybe for days. At one point there were 20 formed tornados on the ground. I can only pray that there are no more fatalities reported.
> 
> I am still working on a baby blanket for my G.Niece made from 50%cashmere/50%cotton from Colourmart. It is lovely yarn and is working up nicely. Also working on some bibs, washcloths and socks. It has been a fun week. Please everyone in the eastern US, be careful and take the weather warnings to heart.


The storms look terrible on the news broadcasts, I hope they abate before any more destruction. March tends to be windy and changeable in the UK but nothing like that, yesterday it was sunny and warn, 17degC, to-day it's been dull and overcast and only 9degC, tomorow and Sunday we get siome much-needed rain!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tarheel Julie said:


> Hi, Dave,
> 
> Happy Friday and thanks again for hosting. The egg cozy patterns are great, as usual, and so is the recipe. We are getting lots of blooms here also, and I am afraid there are frosts still to come. What a wierd winter we have had weather-wise!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!


It has been a strange Winter here, apart from a couple of weeks, it's been very mild and very little rain in the South East corner of England, I've actually had to water my Winter salads!

Glad you like the cosies, I was a bit doubtful about how the Ad Hoc one would go down, but it seems quite popular, it's great fun to make and something different from my usual designs.

Dave


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi all. Thanks for the receipe Dave. Sounds delicious. Didn't make it to page 1 because I couldn't find the teaparty for a while. Aren't you lucky to have those blossoms so soon. Wish ours were that early. Our neighbour says he saw robins in our ivory silk tree but I haven't seen them yet - I keep hoping. So sorry to hear about the tornado in Indiana, I only heard about it on the radio. We're supposed to get winds up to 90 kph tonight. It must be the tail end of this tornado.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Dear Dave, I nearly committed a major blunder, in the previous TP. Sorry.
> 
> This pasta receipt sounds like a definite starter around here. The golden plums sound very delicious! Our weather bomb struck the coast near Mt Taranaki, with roofs lifted off buildings near Patea. Where we live apparently is the very edge of the northern extent. About half way through it by my reckoning, and my lemon tree is still upright in it's pot. 12-30p.m. Saturday 3rd March.


Hope you don't get hit by it, there are some very active weather systems around at the moment.

Dave


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > Right now it is brutal outside in my little neck of the woods. Tornados are rampaging in the states around me. one town in Indiana is totally gone from a tornado. But right now it is high winds and cold. I just got in from taking my dog for her usual walk and the wind darn near took me down the street. It was funny walking behind my dog though. The wind whipping so much my dog looked like she was going to fly with the wind with her ears standing up with the wind. She is a Jack Russell. Tonight is a good night (day off) and curl up with the blanket, my dog by my side and needles i hand and possibly finish or being close to finishing my new GS's sweater. It is a race against time here. My GS is due (C-Section) on the 26th of March. But I think he has other ideas. Looking forward to meeting this one special little guy.
> ...


Thank you. Samatha and I are snuggly cozy on the couch right now. Not going outside until bed time when she has to go out for her "last call". I think I will put some weights on her and I when we do that. LOL!!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> think our storms are over - sky is clear. no tornado this time to watch. lol
> 
> the pasta norma i can make for the whole family - think everyone eats eggplant.
> 
> ...


Glad it's cleared up for you. The quantities I gave are for two main course servings, you can multiply it up easily, just cook the aubergines in batches.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the egg cosie pattern. I am anxious to make my own varigated yarn. It should be fun to put the different colors and lengths together. The granddaughters will love it.
Thank you for the eggplant recipe. I am still soaking my eggplant in salt. That is what I watched my grandmother do before she breaded them and fried them in plenty of grease, brobably bacon or lard. Can't believe I used to love them. It is good to know that I don't have to soak them anymore. I printed the receipt but prefer to wait for Farmers market to get fresh ones, not trucked in. They are usually cheaper in season. Spring is on the way and summer is close behing with fresh garden produce. Wish I had a garden but DH doesn't want to dig up the yard. He doesn't eat vegetables other than corn or peas. So off to the farmers market I go. Ours is large so there is plenty of competition.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

You lot are too quick for me - only one hour into the start of this week's tea party and I still end up on page 2! 
Better than being a page 3 girl? - at my age probably!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The dogwood trees are starting to bloom as well! I've started thinking about which plants I want to put in my front and back yards. It has to be hearty and withstand the Texas heat. I think I am going to try tomatoes and jalapenos as well.


Hi Pam, I have the opposite problem, last Summer was very disappointing and my chillis and peppers didn't do at all well!

Dave


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

HI Dave and all my Tea Party friends. I haven't been on line for awhile due to back problems. Hope all are safe with the tornados that are hitting around the Country. I have all in my prayers. Take care.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love the picture. I can hardly wait for the blossoms here. The receipt, YUM I love egg plant.


The blossom is starting in all the tree-lined avenues around where I live, the copper beech trees will be out soon too.

Dave


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello to everyone. The storms have taken a real toll on some places here in the states. So glad to hear that some of you have already reported in and you are safe. I have been praying for all of our sisters and brothers here on the KP forum most of the day. My heart is going out to each and everyone of you and your friends and families. I have been lurking here since noon watching to see if anyone from the states that are being hit are checking in.
Dave, thank you again for hosting our Tea Party. I love eggplant and I intend to make this tomorrow for my lunch and I have a pal coming over also, so we will have a great day of eating and knitting!! Then, Sunday it is off the church and lunch and a good nap!! I have been making a couple pairs of Pocketbook Slippers for a friend who is a breast cancer survivor. She asked especially for some slippers, and I am applying my skills to give them to her. She is always doing something for others and this is the first time in 10 years she has asked something of me. I am honored!! Will be lurking around here off and on so see ya'll later.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Youcan use courgettes (zucchini) if you prefer, but aubergines are the original ingredient and really work well.

Any chance of the corn muffins receipt? I'm always looking for new things to try.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Good evening! Happy Friday to all! Printed the latest receipt for making tomorrow. This is a NO KID weekend for me. Hope to get some knitting done. Started the new Alexandra Shawl KAL, going great! Have fresh daffodils in the living room (Sorry Dave they won't bother you from this distance.) Bowling is over for the season except for the state tournament in about 5 weeks.
> 
> Storms here, hail that was so deep it looked like snow. Should make for a busy week next week!


Storms sound terrible, I hope there isn't too much damage.

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: kac47874-I read that you are a bowler! My sister-in-law lives close to San Diegois or was on the national bowling leaguecommittee. She is by herself since my dear, sweet brother passed away. they both were bowlers. I see you mention the statre tournament. If you would like more conversation about this PM me. Happy Bowling. She also has a beautiful smile just like yours!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Hello-Fireball Dave!-Well I did make page 3-last weekend I think I did not get on until page 9 or 10. it's ok thought,as I like to read all the feeds-learn alot that way. Well, here we are 3/2 and we are having snow storm which is typical for November!. On my way from driving my granddaughter from her ice skating lesson I saw the most beautiful weeping-willow trees (2). With all the fresh snow pure white, stands these trees with a color similar to a tint of yellow and rust. They were gorgeous against the white snow. Could not pull over to get a picture since the road was covered with snow and no place to pull safely off.As usual the receipe sounds delicious. The picture of the blooms was amazing! I loved it. Have a great tea party this weekend. I'm still having to rest my left arm, so I'll read and look at the beautiful snow.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi all. Thanks for the receipe Dave. Sounds delicious. Didn't make it to page 1 because I couldn't find the teaparty for a while. Aren't you lucky to have those blossoms so soon. Wish ours were that early. Our neighbour says he saw robins in our ivory silk tree but I haven't seen them yet - I keep hoping. So sorry to hear about the tornado in Indiana, I only heard about it on the radio. We're supposed to get winds up to 90 kph tonight. It must be the tail end of this tornado.


This corner of England is the warmest and driest, we're often two to three weeks ahead of the rest of the country. Lots of crocuses and daffodils are out already, Spring is less than three weeks away!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks for the egg cosie pattern. I am anxious to make my own varigated yarn. It should be fun to put the different colors and lengths together. The granddaughters will love it.
> Thank you for the eggplant recipe. I am still soaking my eggplant in salt. That is what I watched my grandmother do before she breaded them and fried them in plenty of grease, brobably bacon or lard. Can't believe I used to love them. It is good to know that I don't have to soak them anymore. I printed the receipt but prefer to wait for Farmers market to get fresh ones, not trucked in. They are usually cheaper in season. Spring is on the way and summer is close behing with fresh garden produce. Wish I had a garden but DH doesn't want to dig up the yard. He doesn't eat vegetables other than corn or peas. So off to the farmers market I go. Ours is large so there is plenty of competition.


Making the yarn is easy, I made several balls whilst watching a film. It works best if you do it fairly randomly, just sort the bits into _themes_. I used sunshine colours because it was nice yesterday and disappointing this morning, so I thought I'd be hopeful!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> HI Dave and all my Tea Party friends. I haven't been on line for awhile due to back problems. Hope all are safe with the tornados that are hitting around the Country. I have all in my prayers. Take care.


Hi, I was wondering if your back had been bad again. I do hope it improves soon, it's been bad for such a long time.

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

It's 8:02 pm here in Michigan the temp. is 41 F & it has been raining for a while which makes my head hurt. I am still working on baby afghan # 01 of the ones needed for later this year & recently found out that I need to make a 4th one. My brother's boss & his girlfriend are going to have a baby. We are going to have a late supper tonight of BLT's. 
Lisa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Hello to everyone. The storms have taken a real toll on some places here in the states. So glad to hear that some of you have already reported in and you are safe. I have been praying for all of our sisters and brothers here on the KP forum most of the day. My heart is going out to each and everyone of you and your friends and families. I have been lurking here since noon watching to see if anyone from the states that are being hit are checking in.
> Dave, thank you again for hosting our Tea Party. I love eggplant and I intend to make this tomorrow for my lunch and I have a pal coming over also, so we will have a great day of eating and knitting!! Then, Sunday it is off the church and lunch and a good nap!! I have been making a couple pairs of Pocketbook Slippers for a friend who is a breast cancer survivor. She asked especially for some slippers, and I am applying my skills to give them to her. She is always doing something for others and this is the first time in 10 years she has asked something of me. I am honored!! Will be lurking around here off and on so see ya'll later.


Hope you enjoy your lunch. It's always nice to be able to return favours, I'm sure she'll love your handiwork.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Hello-Fireball Dave!-Well I did make page 3-last weekend I think I did not get on until page 9 or 10. it's ok thought,as I like to read all the feeds-learn alot that way. Well, here we are 3/2 and we are having snow storm which is typical for November!. On my way from driving my granddaughter from her ice skating lesson I saw the most beautiful weeping-willow trees (2). With all the fresh snow pure white, stands these trees with a color similar to a tint of yellow and rust. They were gorgeous against the white snow. Could not pull over to get a picture since the road was covered with snow and no place to pull safely off.As usual the receipe sounds delicious. The picture of the blooms was amazing! I loved it. Have a great tea party this weekend. I'm still having to rest my left arm, so I'll read and look at the beautiful snow.


Sounds beautiful, I love fresh snow, as look as it doesn't hang around for too long! Hope your arm improves quickly.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all, checking in from Northern VA, where we started the day with a lot of sunshine, warm enough to sit on the porch with one sliding door open, then everything darkened, turned chilly, and ended up raining. At least, I had a chance to fill the bird feeders.

Dave, I love eggplant and bought one the other day, but I always seem to be lacking one ingredient in one of your recipes and this time it's fresh basil. Next time I shop, I plan to buy some fresh herbs and freeze them so I'll always have some on hand. I always found that when I fried eggplant, it soaked up too much oil. So I found a recipe where you spread mayonnaise on each side of a slice and bake it. John loves it that way.

I bought a little starter pot of chives at the Dollar Store the other day and got that started. Then today I planted some basil and lettuce in little pots for my kitchen window. Plan to have fresh cukes this year using the bags of potting soil, but I won't start the plants indoors for a while. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE fresh cukes. Very few calories!

DH has gone to Virginia Beach to play in a cribbage tournament so it's just me and the kitten. My To Do list is a mile long so I have plenty to keep me busy. Is it bragging to say I enjoy my own company? Well, sorry, but I do!! My next door neighbors are vacationing in South America. We've been having break-ins of homes where older women live alone so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it won't happen to me with hubby gone. The neighborhood seems deserted!! 

My thought and prayers are with those of you in tornado territory. I've lived through hurricanes, but never a tornado and hope I never do. The pictures of the devastation are heartbreaking. I just wonder how people go on after everything they own is scattered over the countryside!

Sam, still waiting for those pics of the pups. How long before their eyes open?

Dave, I love your new cozy. I hate to see those little scraps go to waste, too. I usually take even tiny pieces, tie them together, and crochet them into little catnip balls for our animal shelter. Will have to try your pattern using knitting worsted and see if I can come up with the appropriate size.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Evening TP friends! We are lucky that the storms passed us by at least for now, tornado watch is still in effect till 1 am, but it's calm and nice out for the moment. Saying prayers for all our friends in the storm areas. 
Dave love your receipt, have saved it so when the fresh eggplant is available I'll have to make this, I grow my own zuchini so I'll give that a go also.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

we had a power outage on wednesday afternoon in my area and all surrounding me within a half hour drive. power was out for about 3 or 4 hours. we are getting rain right now and we have apparently got a high wind and tornado watch for tomorrow. i don't know who will make it to the basement first. me or the dogs. lol.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! 4 pages already! I'm a little late getting home tonight as I had to get gas in the car. I am really tired tonight so I will post this and go back to read all the other posts. Hopefully it won't take me too long (if I don't fall asleep).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> HI Dave and all my Tea Party friends. I haven't been on line for awhile due to back problems. Hope all are safe with the tornados that are hitting around the Country. I have all in my prayers. Take care.


Glad to see your back.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hi all, checking in from Northern VA, where we started the day with a lot of sunshine, warm enough to sit on the porch with one sliding door open, then everything darkened, turned chilly, and ended up raining. At least, I had a chance to fill the bird feeders.
> 
> Dave, I love eggplant and bought one the other day, but I always seem to be lacking one ingredient in one of your recipes and this time it's fresh basil. Next time I shop, I plan to buy some fresh herbs and freeze them so I'll always have some on hand. I always found that when I fried eggplant, it soaked up too much oil. So I found a recipe where you spread mayonnaise on each side of a slice and bake it. John loves it that way.
> 
> ...


One day we'll get synchronized! You can use dried basil, stir it in with the tomatoes, it gives a nice flavour, but nothing beats using fresh. I buy a pot of growing basil from the supermarket and repot it into a terracotta one a size larger and keep it on the window-sill. If you look after it, the plant will keep producing for nine months to a year, so it's good value.

Glad you like my scruffy cosy, I found four to eight inches is best for this technique, too short and it gets a bit tricky to manage all the knots. I'm sure you'll have fun with it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening TP friends! We are lucky that the storms passed us by at least for now, tornado watch is still in effect till 1 am, but it's calm and nice out for the moment. Saying prayers for all our friends in the storm areas.
> Dave love your receipt, have saved it so when the fresh eggplant is available I'll have to make this, I grow my own zuchini so I'll give that a go also.


In the North of Italy they thrown in some peas, that works too especially if you use frozen!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear all of the weather woes. It was a beautiful, sunny, and warm day for me. Tonight is cool, but very pleasant. May have some rain next week, but who knows if it will materialize. We need some rain.

Dave, I have not had good luck with edible plants. All of mine burned up last year, even though I watered them every day. I feel like it will be another hot summer, but hopefully better than last year.

I have been reading a children's book about Texas to my students. It tells a little about Tyler, Texas and their roses. Tyler claims to be the "Rose capital of the World." Don't know if that is true or not, but the book claimed that Tyler grows 500 differents species of roses. It is hard to believe there could be that many different kinds! I've been to the museum, and they are gorgeous!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Friday, Dave! It's nice to see the spring blooms. I hope they haven't made their appearance _too_ soon. It would be very disappointing to lose the blooms (and the fruit) to another freeze before this winter is officially over. Some of my spring bulbs actually came up in December and I have been holding my breath ever since just hoping that they survive. So far, so good!
> ...


Ha! If I could only get the squirrel(s) to forget the locations of my hyacinths! They seem to like to dig up the plants as soon as they are a few inches high and eat the bulbs, leaving the stems and leaves behind to taunt me! :evil: You have squirrels planting nice trees, and I have them unplanting my flowers!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfawny,
Glad to hear you are doing well and your lemon tree is still standing. 

Sam,
I bet those puppies are keeping you busy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> we had a power outage on wednesday afternoon in my area and all surrounding me within a half hour drive. power was out for about 3 or 4 hours. we are getting rain right now and we have apparently got a high wind and tornado watch for tomorrow. i don't know who will make it to the basement first. me or the dogs. lol.


Complaining about the weather is a national past time in the UK, but it really is benign compared to many places. I hope you'll be lucky and stay safe, the pictures on tv from some of the devastated areas are horrendous.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> You lot are too quick for me - only one hour into the start of this week's tea party and I still end up on page 2!
> Better than being a page 3 girl? - at my age probably!


Frankly, it does not really matter what page anyone joins the Tea Party on -- there is no competion to see who gets here first. We are pleased for everyone who shows up!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Love the picture. I can hardly wait for the blossoms here. The receipt, YUM I love egg plant.
> ...


Dave, your part of the world sounds like a little piece of heaven!! We still have a ton of snow on the ground, more will be coming and we wont see any greenery/blooms/tulips until the end of April or in May. It was a lovely photo to post here!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Love the picture. I can hardly wait for the blossoms here. The receipt, YUM I love egg plant.
> ...


I still have a while to wait for blossoms on our trees. Mine are not nearly as lovely as my mom's crab apple tree gets.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Evening TP friends! We are lucky that the storms passed us by at least for now, tornado watch is still in effect till 1 am, but it's calm and nice out for the moment. Saying prayers for all our friends in the storm areas.
> Dave love your receipt, have saved it so when the fresh eggplant is available I'll have to make this, I grow my own zuchini so I'll give that a go also.


Yes, Marianne, we are all so thankful that we are not all in the tornado alley. Prayers for all those who are affected by them and prayers for the families who have lost loved ones because of them.
I am supposed to stay away from the nightshade family of foods because they act negatively on my fibromyalgia. So I will be using zuchini too for this.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Youcan use courgettes (zucchini) if you prefer, but aubergines are the original ingredient and really work well.
> 
> Any chance of the corn muffins receipt? I'm always looking for new things to try.
> 
> Dave


Here is the recipe for corn muffins

1 pound + 4 ounces (600 grams) pastry flour
1 pound + 4 ounces (600 grams) cornmeal
6 ounces (180 grams) sugar
2 ounces (60 grams) baking powder
3 ounces (90 grams) nonfat milk solids (powdered milk)
0.75 ounces (24 grams) salt

Combine. I use a whisk to 'sift' the dry ingredients together.

8 ounces (240 grams) eggs, beaten
2 pounds + 2 ounces (1000 grams) water
2 ounces (60 grams) corn syrup
12 ounces (360 grams) butter, melted

Add to the dry ingredients. Mix to just combined but do not overmix.

Bake 425 degrees (218C) for 15 to 20 minutes.

My yield was 5 dozen. Depending on size you may get more or less.

Variation: Use buttermilk instead of water and omit the nonfat milk solids. Reduce baking powder to 1 ounce (30 grams) and add 0.5 ounces (15 grams) baking soda.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> we had a power outage on wednesday afternoon in my area and all surrounding me within a half hour drive. power was out for about 3 or 4 hours. we are getting rain right now and we have apparently got a high wind and tornado watch for tomorrow. i don't know who will make it to the basement first. me or the dogs. lol.


Please be safe. I have in-laws north of Toronto in the King City and Newmarket areas as well from Windsor, Chatham, London, Burlington areas. :|


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Youcan use courgettes (zucchini) if you prefer, but aubergines are the original ingredient and really work well.
> ...


These sound so nice, I'll have to try them next time I have a house full of gannets, thanks for sharing!

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dave, always glad to share my recipes. Do enjoy!


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

A rough end to our week. Our dog, Gunner, a German Shorthaired Pointer, ran after a rabbit and got a stick through the chest. Emergency visit to the vet, stitches and x-rays and he's home. Appears there was a laceration through the trachea and a pocket of air in the chest cavity to be monitored for additional air and / or infection. So far there was no indication the esophagus was breached. Yesterday the pain of treatment kept him sedated. Today he is feeling better and is harder to refrain. Though we have 3 sons, the dog seems to be yet another son. Oh how we worry over our pets!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We too have reasonable weather- might get very hot days but not usually many at once and none of these terrible storms that others talk about. Lovely weather at the moment.. Mid twentiesC.(high 70s) for the nest few days.
Will try and add a scaned copy of the invite to what I will doing this afternoon. A Tea Party! The invite is so busy it may not scan well evn if I can add it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> A rough end to our week. Our dog, Gunner, a German Shorthaired Pointer, ran after a rabbit and got a stick through the chest. Emergency visit to the vet, stitches and x-rays and he's home. Appears there was a laceration through the trachea and a pocket of air in the chest cavity to be monitored for additional air and / or infection. So far there was no indication the esophagus was breached. Yesterday the pain of treatment kept him sedated. Today he is feeling better and is harder to refrain. Though we have 3 sons, the dog seems to be yet another son. Oh how we worry over our pets!


Sounds nasty, I'm glad it was treatable, hope he makes a full recovery.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> A rough end to our week. Our dog, Gunner, a German Shorthaired Pointer, ran after a rabbit and got a stick through the chest. Emergency visit to the vet, stitches and x-rays and he's home. Appears there was a laceration through the trachea and a pocket of air in the chest cavity to be monitored for additional air and / or infection. So far there was no indication the esophagus was breached. Yesterday the pain of treatment kept him sedated. Today he is feeling better and is harder to refrain. Though we have 3 sons, the dog seems to be yet another son. Oh how we worry over our pets!


Oh my! scary - glad he's on the mend.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Darowil, a tea party! The invitation is so unique. Enjoy!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> We too have reasonable weather- might get very hot days but not usually many at once and none of these terrible storms that others talk about. Lovely weather at the moment.. Mid twentiesC.(high 70s) for the nest few days.
> Will try and add a scaned copy of the invite to what I will doing this afternoon. A Tea Party! The invite is so busy it may not scan well evn if I can add it.


Great invitation, what fun!

Dave


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Nearly 80 degrees F here on the southeast coast of USA. Some scattered rain but none of the severe weather so many are experiencing. My thoughts are with you.
Daffodils and jessamine are blooming here.
Love eggplant. This recipe is on my to do list!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So sorry to hear all of the weather woes. It was a beautiful, sunny, and warm day for me. Tonight is cool, but very pleasant. May have some rain next week, but who knows if it will materialize. We need some rain.
> 
> Dave, I have not had good luck with edible plants. All of mine burned up last year, even though I watered them every day. I feel like it will be another hot summer, but hopefully better than last year.
> 
> I have been reading a children's book about Texas to my students. It tells a little about Tyler, Texas and their roses. Tyler claims to be the "Rose capital of the World." Don't know if that is true or not, but the book claimed that Tyler grows 500 differents species of roses. It is hard to believe there could be that many different kinds! I've been to the museum, and they are gorgeous!


when we used to go to first monday trade days in Canton, tx yrs ago, we stayed in tyler, tx and they do claim to be the rose capital of the world, and we did see so many fields of roses and there was rose stands all along the sides of the road anywhere and everywhere, and when we started home, mom and i bought us a dozen roses for $1 each, and at that time roses here for valentines was like $50 a doz. i don't particularly care for cut flowers like that, but just had to buy a doz at that price. 
we have skated by the bad weather here, but sister in Nashville, Tn. said the weather channel trucks began coming into their town early this morn, i said thats not a good sign, and at the time i was talking to her, they were under seige from the weather, she said hail had covered the yard and tornados were everywhere and since they had the pups with them and their emergency bag and were watching the weather on the lap top, they were staying in the safe room. my prayers go out to all who have been in these storms.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, Fireball Dave, for your excellent help last week as to how I could read some of The Tea Party posts on a Friday night. Of course, I had bookmarked your info, but had not written down the page where you gave them to me, so I have spent an hour finding that page and at long last, well, here I am. However,now it is way past my bedtime and I had planned to read awhile before turning off the light, but I am ready to lay down my head. I hope to be able to return tomorrow to read all the interesting posts. Meanwhile, just to remark that springtime in Tyler, Texas is a beautiful sight with all the gorgeous azales in bloom and other lovely flowers and yes, ALL those lovely roses. Now, that is one place in Texas where I would like to live. I am so sleepy that I don't recall the KPer who wrote about Tyler, TX as supposedly being the rose capital of the U.S., but she is right. My forsythia has been blooming well over a week. Spring is here! Goodnight to all.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: DonnieK- Checking in from IL about 1hr west of Chicago. We started to get the snow that was predictted arond 2:00pm. I took my granddaughter for her skating lessons, when we went into the ice rink it had started a mixture of rain/snow. By the time we came out about 1 1/2 hrs later the ground was completely covered and roads were horrible. even though it is beautiful, we have to be real careful driving. I did 25 miles per hr after I took her home to get back home myself. Talked to my cousin in Alabama and they actually had to use their storm shelter, but all are safe. Enjoy your egg plant dish tomorow. I going to enjoy the beauty of the snow.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:roll: Dave-what are gannets? (young people or students?)


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: darowil-Nice invitation! Great idea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - what was the tea party like?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think everyone went to bed early tonight.

guess i will too

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> A rough end to our week. Our dog, Gunner, a German Shorthaired Pointer, ran after a rabbit and got a stick through the chest. Emergency visit to the vet, stitches and x-rays and he's home. Appears there was a laceration through the trachea and a pocket of air in the chest cavity to be monitored for additional air and / or infection. So far there was no indication the esophagus was breached. Yesterday the pain of treatment kept him sedated. Today he is feeling better and is harder to refrain. Though we have 3 sons, the dog seems to be yet another son. Oh how we worry over our pets!


Hope Gunner feels better tomorrow. Fortunately dogs seem to recover quickly. I too spent the day at home with my spaniel Clarence. Yesterday he had surgery to remove a large tumor inside his mouth. He slept most of the day today, thank goodness. Won't find out until Monday if the tumor is benign or malignant. I know what you mean, another son. Such a part of our lives... Gunner is in my prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

thewren said:


> think everyone went to bed early tonight.
> 
> guess i will too
> 
> sam


I know, it's awful quiet out there. Sam, where is Defiance? In northern Ohio? I'm actually originally from Ohio, Columbus and Cincy, graduated from Ohio State, grandma lived in Wapakoneta...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Pontuf-Sorry to hear about Hunter.Believe this -there are several people in our Sunday School class who have dogs that are truly apart of their family and I will be sure and ask them to pray for Hunter. They even have "Blessings on animals" here-never heard of that until I moved here. I am going to bed now,was going to be up but I know better-better get my beauty rest or I might turn into a pumpkin!! Good night and will check back tomorrow. Sam I missed what kind of puppies you had?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: Dave-what are gannets? (young people or students?)


_The Lad_ and his school-friends, all seventeen or eighteen now and mostly on the water-polo team, they frequently descend on me for a week-end house party. As with the North Atlantic seabird, they are perpetually ravenous, have exceptionally good eyesight when it comes to spotting a tasty treat and can swoop down to pluck it from a plate at speeds in excess of 60mph!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Thank you, Fireball Dave, for your excellent help last week as to how I could read some of The Tea Party posts on a Friday night. Of course, I had bookmarked your info, but had not written down the page where you gave them to me, so I have spent an hour finding that page and at long last, well, here I am. However,now it is way past my bedtime and I had planned to read awhile before turning off the light, but I am ready to lay down my head. I hope to be able to return tomorrow to read all the interesting posts. Meanwhile, just to remark that springtime in Tyler, Texas is a beautiful sight with all the gorgeous azales in bloom and other lovely flowers and yes, ALL those lovely roses. Now, that is one place in Texas where I would like to live. I am so sleepy that I don't recall the KPer who wrote about Tyler, TX as supposedly being the rose capital of the U.S., but she is right. My forsythia has been blooming well over a week. Spring is here! Goodnight to all.


Glad you're getting the hang of the schedule, pratice makes perfect! I was a few minutes late this week for some unknown reason my internet connection played up. My elves got it working, after-a-fashion, but it's still rather fitful. They're doing the weekly checks on their bikes and cleaning them before it starts raining, then they'll have a good go at putting things right.

I have had to suffer a lot of ageist comments about my approach to 'tin brains', they think I should be up on charges for acts of cruelty to computers. I'm told that out in cyber-space, they're building a version of _Terminator_ with my details programmed into its chip!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: 
dave that description is so hilarious!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Good very early morning in Southern California (time: 2:34 a.m.) Discovered a new author. She writes mysteries and sprinkles her stories with recipes--mostly desserts. They all sound so yummy. The author's name is Joanne Fluke. 

Going to my friend's tomorrow to see the movie "The Artist." Wishing you all a safe, warm and cozy weekend.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Good very early morning in Southern California (time: 2:34 a.m.) Discovered a new author. She writes mysteries and sprinkles her stories with recipes--mostly desserts. They all sound so yummy. The author's name is Joanne Fluke.
> 
> Going to my friend's tomorrow to see the movie "The Artist." Wishing you all a safe, warm and cozy weekend.


That sounds like a winning combination, I'll have to get one of her books from the library, I like a good mystery.

Hope you enjoy _The Artist_. I loved it!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: Dave-what are gannets? (young people or students?)
> ...


I love that description. We used to say our DS and his friends could osmos food right out of the refrigerator. Drove me nuts to find supper already gone by the time I got home from work. He used to get his sister to make cookies after school. By the time I got home the whole batch was gone. His friends were all the diving team and half or more of the swim team. We did take them out to an all you can eat buffet after a swim meet. It was quite funny to watch them eat and watch the wait staff and the look on their faces as these boys kept eating and eating. I forgot to say the team usually filled up on carbs and then didn't eat the day of the meet or ate sparingly. After the meet they were more than hungry.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Dave
I love your description of computers-tin brains. We can't live with them and can't live without them. I have a love/hate relationship with mine. I do not have any elves to work on mine. I have to call the little elf in AZ to help me. She usually has to get hers up and on the same page as me to figure out what I am talking about. Thank goodness she knows all my passwords.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


_The Lad_ has a very healthy appetite, when we were on holiday he made very good use of the breakfast buffet, I don't think I'd be able to walk if I ate all he managed to put away!

Then there's elevenses, a biscuit and a cup of tea doesn't quite do it for him!

Dave


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I've got one of 6 feet who eats fairly normally and another at 6 feet 4 inches who just hoovers up food. My mother used to say that she would rather "keep him a week than a fortnight!" I can empathise with the coming home and finding the meal already eaten, I used to get up in the morning and discover he'd come home late at night and eaten next day's meal for 4 by himself! He's now left home and boy did my grocery bill drop! :lol:


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> A rough end to our week. Our dog, Gunner, a German Shorthaired Pointer, ran after a rabbit and got a stick through the chest. Emergency visit to the vet, stitches and x-rays and he's home. Appears there was a laceration through the trachea and a pocket of air in the chest cavity to be monitored for additional air and / or infection. So far there was no indication the esophagus was breached. Yesterday the pain of treatment kept him sedated. Today he is feeling better and is harder to refrain. Though we have 3 sons, the dog seems to be yet another son. Oh how we worry over our pets!


Oh! my heart goes out to you....indeed our pets are our lifeline....if it wasn't for the dog and the necessity of daily walks, my husband would have gained more weight since retiring than he has already. My husband actually sings the dog to sleep...the minute the dog hears the first notes of the song, his eyes flutter and falls asleep!...the song is by Neil Young...Harvest Moon...I, on the other hand, am fed up of the song!!! L0L!! but the dog gets precedence. Hope Gunner gets better soon!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

My prayers for Gunnar
Hope he gets better soon. I miss our Springer spaniol. He passed away at 18years.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Dave
> I love your description of computers-tin brains. We can't live with them and can't live without them. I have a love/hate relationship with mine. I do not have any elves to work on mine. I have to call the little elf in AZ to help me. She usually has to get hers up and on the same page as me to figure out what I am talking about. Thank goodness she knows all my passwords.


I could quite happily live without them, my IBM Golfball typewriter is still going strong and much easier to work. I'm not too sure about giving _The Lad_ all my passwords, he has far too inventive a sense of humour! Fortunately, the uni still hasn't discovered I know how to switch a computer on, a couple of carefully-crafted rants about their shortcomings and they never dared ask again, it's amazing how effective a bit of misdirection can be!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: Dave-what are gannets? (young people or students?)
> ...


I have a houseful of those, only in the female variety. Their parents say they never eat at home. These girls sure eat when they are here and, most of them are like tooth picks.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Where is the "LIKE" Button here ...
Both of your cosys are amazing and inspiring as always..
The Eggplant recipe is definately going on my list of favorite recipes....Now you got me all hungry to make my Eggplant Parm..with a side of pasta...and crusty bread toasted and rubbed with garlic ...YUM.

The spring blossoms are just lovely...here our orange trees are starting to bloom...and smell like sweet perfume..

Take care and hugs, 

Camilla


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> HI Dave and all my Tea Party friends. I haven't been on line for awhile due to back problems. Hope all are safe with the tornados that are hitting around the Country. I have all in my prayers. Take care.


Hi and welcome back, it has been a while. I have back problems too (scoliosis, sciatica), and just had a second epidural. It has greatly relieved the pain and I seem to be doing better each day. What a blessing.

Glad to see you at the tea party again and hope that your back will also improve.


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Evening TP friends! We are lucky that the storms passed us by at least for now, tornado watch is still in effect till 1 am, but it's calm and nice out for the moment. Saying prayers for all our friends in the storm areas.
> ...


I meant to ask you last time you mentioned them---what are nightshade vegetables? I'm only familiar with the poisonous flower.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Nightshade vegetables and some fruits too can have an inflamatory effect on those who have arthritis/fibromyalgia. I know my muscles and joints do not act up as much if I avoid eating these.

I am quoting the list from off a website. 
potatoes (not sweet potatoes)
tomatoes
eggplant
sweet and hot peppers (including paprika, cayenne pepper and Tabasco sauce)
ground cherries
tomatillos and tamarillos
garden huckleberry and naranjillas
pepinos and pimentos

This website link explains a lot about the nightshade family and what is in them to cause these reactions. As explained some people may be able to tolerate some of these foods if they are cooked. I can tolerate some tomatoes but they do need to be cooked first. http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=george&dbid=62


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Just been watching the news. the tornados are frightening. Hope all our KP friends in the states that are hit are all safe and well. Gee,


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Nightshade vegetables and some fruits too can have an inflamatory effect on those who have arthritis/fibromyalgia. I know my muscles and joints do not act up as much if I avoid eating these.
> 
> I am quoting the list from off a website.
> potatoes (not sweet potatoes)
> ...


Thank you--I wonder if it's those same veggies & fruits that affect those with arthritis? I'm sorry that your diet seems limited and that you have to live with such a debilitating disease. ---I love most of those foods and would find that diet really hard!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

geewhiz said:


> Just been watching the news. the tornados are frightening. Hope all our KP friends in the states that are hit are all safe and well. Gee,


Much destruction and devistation is clearly evident when watching the news. My heart goes out to all who are going through this. Prayers for everyone to be safe, and for comfort for those who have lost homes and loved ones. Prayers for wisdom for those who are in a position to help so they know what/how to coordinate rescue efforts.


----------



## Kell-Lea (Aug 26, 2011)

Good Morning from the northland of Wisconsin, at the big lake Superior. Had quite a snow storm/blizzard on Tue/Wed here and now more snow today. Seems we are trying to make up for no snow all winter in one week. The neighbor finally has a chance to run his snow thrower. A good weekend to stay in and knit. I'm going to have to try this recipe - my DH is convinced that he hates eggplant - and I've never fixed it in over 20 years. May just have to sneak one in. Thanks


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

I love eggplant---thank you Dave for the recipe and cosy!
We make a similar dish by adding shrimp----yummy!

My prayers go out to all those dealing with our crazy weather---also for all our second children (the pets).

Off to knitting class---have a good day all!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, everyone. I hope everyone experiencing bad weather are safe today. My pets are family! My thoughts and prayers are with all of you that have sick babies today.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> A rough end to our week. Our dog, Gunner, a German Shorthaired Pointer, ran after a rabbit and got a stick through the chest. Emergency visit to the vet, stitches and x-rays and he's home. Appears there was a laceration through the trachea and a pocket of air in the chest cavity to be monitored for additional air and / or infection. So far there was no indication the esophagus was breached. Yesterday the pain of treatment kept him sedated. Today he is feeling better and is harder to refrain. Though we have 3 sons, the dog seems to be yet another son. Oh how we worry over our pets!


I hope Gunner is feeling better today.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> My prayers for Gunnar
> Hope he gets better soon. I miss our Springer spaniol. He passed away at 18years.


I hope my English cockers live that long. I have one that is 14, and another at 6. Just a couple of endearing clowns....


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I have had to suffer a lot of ageist comments about my approach to 'tin brains' said:


> Terminator[/i] with my details programmed into its chip!
> 
> Dave


Dave, with threats like that, I'd quit feeding them! :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thegrape said:


> Nearly 80 degrees F here on the southeast coast of USA. Some scattered rain but none of the severe weather so many are experiencing. My thoughts are with you.
> Daffodils and jessamine are blooming here.
> Love eggplant. This recipe is on my to do list!


Hi, grape, I've been meaning to ask you--what is the "animal" in your avatar? Not a snake, I hope.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Pontuf-Sorry to hear about Hunter.Believe this -there are several people in our Sunday School class who have dogs that are truly apart of their family and I will be sure and ask them to pray for Hunter. They even have "Blessings on animals" here-never heard of that until I moved here. I am going to bed now,was going to be up but I know better-better get my beauty rest or I might turn into a pumpkin!! Good night and will check back tomorrow. Sam I missed what kind of puppies you had?


Thanks carol.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

It's 10.09 a.m. here and the wind is still blowing strong. Fortunately, we aren't having the woes of our U.S. friends. The photos of the disaster areas are unbelievable. My heart goes out to all who have lost relatives, friends and their homes. One comment this morning was that it was an early sign of what may yet come in the way of storms. I hope they're wrong.

Dave - you talked about your IBM golf ball typewriter. I had one when I was working and just loved it. Always wanted to have one at home but never seemed to be able to get one. Ended up with an Olivetti, which I hated. 

I dug out this recipe which I thought you might like. It's a big hit at our house.


Cheddar Biscuits:

2-1/2 cups Bisquick baking mix
3/4 c. cold milk
4 tbsp. cold butter
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1 heaping c. grated cheddar

Topping (to be brushed on after baking):

2 tbsp. butter melted
1/4 tsp dried parsley flakes
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
pinch salt

preheat oven to 400.

Combine Bisquick with cold butter in medium bowl using pastry cutter or large fork. Don't mix too thoroughly. There should be small chunks of butter that are about the size of peas. Add cheddar, milk and 1/4 tsp garlic. Mix by hand until combined but don't over mix.

Drop approx. 1/4 c. portions of dough onto ungreased cookie sheet (you could use an ice cream scoop).

Bake 15-17 min. or until tops of biscuits begin to turn light brown.

When you take biscuits out of the oven, melt 2 tbsp. butter. Stir in 1/2 tsp. garlic power and dried parsley flakes, salt. Use brush to spread this garlic butter over tops of biscuits. Use up all the mixture.

Makes l dozen biscuits (hope you enjoy).


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful work, Nice pictures


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone! Missed the teaparty last week so it has been good catching up this morning.

Sam...when did you get more puppies? How many and what type? 

Have to work from 3-8 pm today. Have put in for a new position that IF I get it I won't have to work weekends. Keep all fingers crossed and lots of prayers. I really hope to get this position. 

Knitting wise I've been hooked on making dish/wash cloths lately. I know they are not very challenging but right now they fit the bill. Mindless most of the time. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend. Will try to check in later again.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's 10.09 a.m. here and the wind is still blowing strong. Fortunately, we aren't having the woes of our U.S. friends. The photos of the disaster areas are unbelievable. My heart goes out to all who have lost relatives, friends and their homes. One comment this morning was that it was an early sign of what may yet come in the way of storms. I hope they're wrong.
> 
> Dave - you talked about your IBM golf ball typewriter. I had one when I was working and just loved it. Always wanted to have one at home but never seemed to be able to get one. Ended up with an Olivetti, which I hated.
> 
> ...


 :-D oh, my favorites, i make these from time to time, like the ones at Red Lobster. i could make a meal on these and give me a bowl of slaw. yummo


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

what has become of purple v and maelinde?


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: geewhiz--Thanks for your kind words of concern about the weather here. You know it really is heartwarming to know people in other countries are concern about what is happening to friends and KP friends here in the USA. thank all of you so much. The economy stinks as it is, and when you loose your home and belongings it is hard to go and replace them. That's what i really like about America and other carring nations-the sense of community."It takes a community to raise a child". as well it takes a community to help put lives and homes back together. Again Thank you each and every one. :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kerryn said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Nightshade vegetables and some fruits too can have an inflamatory effect on those who have arthritis/fibromyalgia. I know my muscles and joints do not act up as much if I avoid eating these.
> ...


It is the same as those with arthritis since arthritis is an inflamatory disease affecting the joints. Fibromyalgia is an inflamatory disease affecting the muscles. There are lots more dietary things that are limited in the fibromyalgia than in the arthritis but usually if you have fibromyalgia, you also have arthritis. However, just because you have arthritis, it does not mean you have fibromyalgia. One thing that does make your muscles really hurt with the fibromyalgia is red meats -- the digestion of the red meats (in the person with fibromyalgia) produces an acid that settles into your muscles causing pain. There are a lot of digestion problems in the person who has fibromyalgia. The proteins that digest easier are fish and poultry and legumes. Lots of fruits/vegetables are the main staples of the person with fibromyalgia.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal - yes, they are like Red Lobster and I love 'em


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Very interesting and informative site. I printed it out to use for future reference Edith M


5mmdpns said:


> Nightshade vegetables and some fruits too can have an inflamatory effect on those who have arthritis/fibromyalgia. I know my muscles and joints do not act up as much if I avoid eating these.
> 
> I am quoting the list from off a website.
> potatoes (not sweet potatoes)
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Very interesting and informative site. I Edith Mprinted it out to use for future reference
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I did add a lot more to this in my post to Kerryn.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I have had to suffer a lot of ageist comments about my approach to 'tin brains' said:
> 
> 
> > Terminator[/i] with my details programmed into its chip!
> ...


Dave: Ignore that advise! Hungry Gannets can be dangerous! LOL Edith M


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Edith M said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I have had to suffer a lot of ageist comments about my approach to 'tin brains' said:
> ...


I agree, and those sharp beaks can be jabby when they want to be!! Best stuff them till they are full, the cat can have the left-overs if there are any!! lol


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I have to warn you the mystery is a very simple one and could have been solved relatively easy (I did). It is the recipes and how she writes them so simply with lots of side-notes that made this story excellent. I got it at the library and is her second to last book titled "Devil's Food Cake Murder." The book is now overdue but I just *had* to take the book to work and copy all the recipes. Oh and the author also has a cookbook out. Going to see if my library has it.



FireballDave said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Good very early morning in Southern California (time: 2:34 a.m.) Discovered a new author. She writes mysteries and sprinkles her stories with recipes--mostly desserts. They all sound so yummy. The author's name is Joanne Fluke.
> ...


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

I did not know that about arthritis. I live in San Diego and we eat lots of peppers, especially hot ones, and tomatoes. Fotunately my arthritis is mostly in my legs and back. It'll be hard, but I'll look up what to avoid. My doctor has never mentioned nutrition, but he's with Kaiser so no wonder. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Good morning everyone. A calm day after a crazy snow storm. In keeping with Dave's egg cozies, and spring, I thought I would provide a link to a cute little bunny project, fascinating in that you create this little creature out of piece of 6x6" flat knitted swatch. Mine has strange ears, may need to be redone, and is missing his tail, I also think he may need eyes. do try it it was fun. http:/www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/knittedbunny.pdf


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

These sound great, have to make a batch. Dave, the eggplant dish sounds great, I will have to try it.


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

You are so sweet for sharing you patterns. I live in Maine and we had 13 inches of snow yesterday. Today it is raining.

Hugs
Michaelena


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> I did not know that about arthritis. I live in San Diego and we eat lots of peppers, especially hot ones, and tomatoes. Fotunately my arthritis is mostly in my legs and back. It'll be hard, but I'll look up what to avoid. My doctor has never mentioned nutrition, but he's with Kaiser so no wonder. Thanks for the info.


There are a lot of dietary foods that do influence the health and well-being of people and their diseases. Did you also know that floride is a huge thing that contributes to arthritis? Here in Canada it is added to almost every town/city's drinking water and this is to avoid tooth decay. It is also found in almost every toothpaste. If you get rid of the floride from your diet you will go a long way to reducing the arthritis affects. More and more places here in Canada are reducing and/or elliminating the floride in the water.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Good morning everyone. We're getting snow in Duluth again. The weather forecast was a slight chance of snow - I would guess the slight chance is currently about 5" and still coming down hard. No 50 mpr wind today, so it's coming down straight instead of sideways. Looks fluffy so it'll be easier shoveling than the water logged variety on Wednesday. It may be inconvenient but it doesn't knock down houses like the terrible tornados that have been occurring this week. There's always something to be thankful for.
I'm still working on the shrug for my DIL's birhtday (which was yesterday). Arthritis has picked my wrist as the "pain spot of the week" so I can only knit a few rows before I have to give it a rest. I hope I can finish it today while watching a high school hockey play off championship game and U of M Duluth women's hockey game for the league championship. 
Dave your sense of humor is wonderful. I identify with your take on teenage boys. I experience similarities with my oldest granson who is following in my son's footsteps. I appreciate the computer mind. Everytime he comes to visit, he solves a computer problem for me.
My best wishes to all. I'll be sure to send prayers where they're needed. Have a great week.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Very interesting and informative site. I printed it out to use for future reference Edith M
> 
> I'd read all the information on the page and talk to a doctor before pitching all of these nutritious foods out of your diet.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Hello Dave and KPers! Saturday noon here. We have been getting the high winds and a bit of snow which came from Colorado..thanks a lot!!! I would use the zucchini as we love it here..not a lover of eggplant. Had fish last night with rice and frozen veggies...still winter here in Canada but much less snow than the last couple of years! 
I am knitting a hat for a little girl I look after. Have a nice sweater to knit for my 16 yr old granddaughter and I just downloaded small coaster type cloths with shamrock on them for St. Patrick's Day coming up here on the 17th of March..so I have to go out and buy some green yarn. 
Have to clean the kitchen floor and the washrooms first..a woman's work is never done! Have a great day everyone!

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: kac47874-I read that you are a bowler! My sister-in-law lives close to San Diegois or was on the national bowling leaguecommittee. She is by herself since my dear, sweet brother passed away. they both were bowlers. I see you mention the statre tournament. If you would like more conversation about this PM me. Happy Bowling. She also has a beautiful smile just like yours!


My husband and I met in a bowling league


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> Good morning everyone. A calm day after a crazy snow storm. In keeping with Dave's egg cozies, and spring, I thought I would provide a link to a cute little bunny project, fascinating in that you create this little creature out of piece of 6x6" flat knitted swatch. Mine has strange ears, may need to be redone, and is missing his tail, I also think he may need eyes. do try it it was fun. http:/www.heartstringsfiberarts.com/knittedbunny.pdf


Thanks for posting the link, I know somebody with a pink bunny obsession who'll love it, she even rides a little Harley Sportster in shocking pink!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

michaelena said:


> You are so sweet for sharing you patterns. I live in Maine and we had 13 inches of snow yesterday. Today it is raining.
> 
> Hugs
> Michaelena


Knitting is a sharing thing, I'm pleased people like my little designs. Over the past year I've managed to get better at working the charting program, so it isn't quite so difficult to post them.

Dave


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning from North Carolina. Woke this morning to a pea soup fog and it was really eerie. Decided to go down the drive for the paper and it reminded me of one of those sci-fi movies where the person walked off into a fog never to be seen again. Can you hear the organ playing?

Now it is daylight, no sun, dreary and overcast with a bit of a chill in the air. The mid-west was again hit with terrible storms last night. What an unpredictable weather year this has been. A week ago Monday we had snow, Tuesday of that same week it was 78...no wonder I'm still battling this runny nose and chest rattling cough. Need to fill the bird feeders but don't want to venture out.

Going to snuggle down with a cup of hot tea, a dollop of honey and a good old movie. Can't knit, my eyes are burning and tearing.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Knitting is a sharing thing, I'm pleased people like my little designs. Over the past year I've managed to get better at working the charting program, so it isn't quite so difficult to post them.
> 
> Dave


The knitters on this site have taught me more stuff than I had any idea of when I joined. They have shared not only their knitting but lots of other help. Today there's a thread going about what we are reading right now. Many many recommendations. That thread is going to run long, I know.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone, we were blessed to avoid the major part of the storms from overnight, did have a bit of a hail storm, lost power for several hours, but no damage at our home. Today the sun is shinning brightly, a bit of a wind and the temp is comfy out, they say we should have a dry week ahead that would be so wonderful! 
Trying to figure out a new KAL that I hope to do, I still think it's way over my ability, but if I can figure out how to get it started the rest should fall into place, LOL. 
I love the cheddar biscuits, my DS devours them as fast as they get cool enough to handle. Tonight we will have our surf and turf meal, steaks are a rare treat here, we seem to always have more chicken and pork these days, DS loves to experiment with new receipts and I won't let him mess with my steaks :wink: 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day, stay safe!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Where is the "LIKE" Button here ...
> Both of your cosys are amazing and inspiring as always..
> The Eggplant recipe is definately going on my list of favorite recipes....Now you got me all hungry to make my Eggplant Parm..with a side of pasta...and crusty bread toasted and rubbed with garlic ...YUM.
> 
> ...


Thanks Camilla, I hope you have lots of fun making them.

_Pasta Allla Norma_ is such a simple dish to prepare, good ingredients don't need to be messed around with, it's no surprise it's an enduring favourite in Italy.

There's more delicate Spring blossom out in my area to-day, it started off dull and damp and we had a shower, then the sun came out and it's been rather pleasant this afternoon. Some much-needed persistent rain is forecast for tomorrow, I'm planning to stay indoors!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

geewhiz said:


> Just been watching the news. the tornados are frightening. Hope all our KP friends in the states that are hit are all safe and well. Gee,


I've been watching the news too, the pictures from Indiana are frightening. I'm so sorry for those who have died or been injured in them and all those who have lost their homes and livelihoods in the devastation.

Dave


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I have had to suffer a lot of ageist comments about my approach to 'tin brains' said:
> 
> 
> > Terminator[/i] with my details programmed into its chip!
> ...


Oh, yes. And what a good laugh. I love the way Dave describes "The Lad, The Gannets", etc., and other things. He surely knows how to bring smiles to our faces!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Good very early morning in Southern California (time: 2:34 a.m.) Discovered a new author. She writes mysteries and sprinkles her stories with recipes--mostly desserts. They all sound so yummy. The author's name is Joanne Fluke.
> 
> Going to my friend's tomorrow to see the movie "The Artist." Wishing you all a safe, warm and cozy weekend.


Fluke now has a cookbook with all the recipes in past books. I think I'm using a Christmas gift certificate to get it. I also enjoy the MN setting, with the cold described very graphically.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> I love eggplant---thank you Dave for the recipe and cosy!
> We make a similar dish by adding shrimp----yummy!
> 
> My prayers go out to all those dealing with our crazy weather---also for all our second children (the pets).
> ...


Glad you like them, have a great time at your class.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting and informative site. I printed it out to use for future reference Edith M
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I have had to suffer a lot of ageist comments about my approach to 'tin brains' said:
> 
> 
> > Terminator[/i] with my details programmed into its chip!
> ...


That'd get me in trouble for 'Exploitative Child Labour', they'd have me facing charges in the Court of Human Rights!

They've actually done very well and all seems to be working as it should, a 1.5kg tin of biscuits to take back to school on Monday seemed to have worked as an incentive/bribe!

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

deescrafty said:


> I did not know that about arthritis. I live in San Diego and we eat lots of peppers, especially hot ones, and tomatoes. Fotunately my arthritis is mostly in my legs and back. It'll be hard, but I'll look up what to avoid. My doctor has never mentioned nutrition, but he's with Kaiser so no wonder. Thanks for the info.


It's amazing what doctors don't know or share. I had an uncle who has more than one kind of arthritis and was on a lot of medicine and still was in a lot of pain and unable even to walk. He went to a homeopathic doctor who told him to go off his meds "you will feel like you're in hell for 2 weeks but it will get better" and avoid certain foods (I only know of tomatoes). He did as instructed, felt like he was in hell for 2 weeks, avoided those foods and the change in him was miraculous! Now, i'm pretty sure the special diet also included vitamins and stuff but don't remember it all. But his pain did reduce remarkably and he can walk again. It didn't cure the arthritis but it made his quality of life so much better.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I have had to suffer a lot of ageist comments about my approach to 'tin brains' said:
> ...


Dave, as long as you are going before the Courts of Human Rights, please take notes and pictures so that we can also share in your experiences!!! lol


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Wannabear: I agree. I never make drastic dietary changes without talking to my doctor. I trust his judgement even though he looks like a teenager. LOL Edith M


wannabear said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting and informative site. I printed it out to use for future reference Edith M
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi again. I'm sitting here with the aroma of bleach filling my nostrils. I sprayed the stall shower with said liquid, ran the blower in the ceiling for over an hour, rinsed the shower, but it is still in the air. No windows in bathroom that open so hope it disappears soon as I don't want my lunch to have that flavor. You know how it is when a certain scent is in the air & you eat something. The sun is shining again today, but cooler temps which is good as it was too warm yesterday for this time of year. I love eggplant and am eager to try your recipe, Dave. I will have to buy an eggplant on Monday so I can make it. The streets where you live must be starting to look beautiful with all the flowering trees about which you wrote. Isn't spring a wonderful season? Things that appeared to be dead are now full of life and beauty.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Dear Charlies Aunt: Hope you feel better real soon. I'd make you some nice chicken soup if I could figure a way to get it to you. Edith M


charliesaunt said:


> Good morning from North Carolina. Woke this morning to a pea soup fog and it was really eerie. Decided to go down the drive for the paper and it reminded me of one of those sci-fi movies where the person walked off into a fog never to be seen again. Can you hear the organ playing?
> 
> Now it is daylight, no sun, dreary and overcast with a bit of a chill in the air. The mid-west was again hit with terrible storms last night. What an unpredictable weather year this has been. A week ago Monday we had snow, Tuesday of that same week it was 78...no wonder I'm still battling this runny nose and chest rattling cough. Need to fill the bird feeders but don't want to venture out.
> 
> Going to snuggle down with a cup of hot tea, a dollop of honey and a good old movie. Can't knit, my eyes are burning and tearing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's 10.09 a.m. here and the wind is still blowing strong. Fortunately, we aren't having the woes of our U.S. friends. The photos of the disaster areas are unbelievable. My heart goes out to all who have lost relatives, friends and their homes. One comment this morning was that it was an early sign of what may yet come in the way of storms. I hope they're wrong.
> 
> Dave - you talked about your IBM golf ball typewriter. I had one when I was working and just loved it. Always wanted to have one at home but never seemed to be able to get one. Ended up with an Olivetti, which I hated.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, I'll definitely gives these a go, I've found a store in London that sells _Bisquick_ so they're going on the menu!

I've had my IBM since I was a student in the 1970s and I bought it secondhand then. Although I did use one of Sottsass's Olivetti _Editor_ typewriters in my office in the 1980s, i dook me w hile to get used to the typing position, but it was a good reliable machine and it went with the decor.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I have had to suffer a lot of ageist comments about my approach to 'tin brains' said:
> ...


They also set up 'roadblocks' throughout the house and demand cakes as tolls!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Dave, it sounds like they are very wise and intellegent beings out to please themselves!! haha, survivor of the fittest?? Do they expect roadside drinks too??


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


You bet! This pair don't even have the decency to get spots, life's so unfair sometimes!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - defiance is in the northwest of ohio - fifty miles west of toledo - about twenty miles from the michigan and indiana borders. about two and a half hours west of cincy.

sam



Pontuf said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > think everyone went to bed early tonight.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - they are labradoddles - my lab - my son-in-law's standard poodle - they are all black - a few have spots of white but basically they are all black. two weeks old monday.

sam

Sam I missed what kind of puppies you had?[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Interesting coincidence that one of my darts landed on Cuba this week. I've just watched a programme about the cigar industry which is having its annual expo on the island. What a fascinating history.

Dave


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've had my IBM since I was a student in the 1970s and I bought it secondhand then. Although I did use one of Sottsass's Olivetti _Editor_ typewriters in my office in the 1980s, i dook me w hile to get used to the typing position, but it was a good reliable machine and it went with the decor.

Dave[/quote]

Dave, you made laugh with your "it went with the decor" remark about your typewriter. It reminded me of a friend who was bemoaning the loss of her ginger cat and ended by saying, "And he went so well with my kitchen!"


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my IBM since I was a student in the 1970s and I bought it secondhand then. Although I did use one of Sottsass's Olivetti _Editor_ typewriters in my office in the 1980s, it took me a while to get used to the typing position, but it was a good reliable machine and it went with the decor.
> ...


My goldfish, Glugg, goes with my study, it wouldn't be the same without him. The thing about the typewriter was that one of my clients was so happy with my work, they gave my office an Olivetti designer-makeover as a bonus, all in shades of heather and dove grey, very stylish and fashionable at the time. The carpetted walls drove the cleaners nuts though, some 80s design ideas are probably best left in the past!

Dave


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

Dave, Will you marry me?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

camilla - glad to hear from you - i wondered where you were - haven't heard from you for a while - hope you are fine.

sam



CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Where is the "LIKE" Button here ...
> Both of your cosys are amazing and inspiring as always..
> The Eggplant recipe is definately going on my list of favorite recipes....Now you got me all hungry to make my Eggplant Parm..with a side of pasta...and crusty bread toasted and rubbed with garlic ...YUM.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All...wow, once I get behind it takes forever to catch up! Y'all are prolific writers/posters! Here in the city the weather has been okay - a bit of rain, no snow, grey skies..not even much wind (is this really the Windy City?). My heart & prayers go out to all who have been dealing with the spate or tornadoes & storms. There seems to be a rather wide swathe of storms crossing the country at the moment. I know some people who live in the middle of all this...keepin' my fingers crossed!

I'm staying home and trying to restart a project I had done about 8" on and had to abandon. Too many mistakes and I can't figure out how to frog it. Has anyone ever knit something with the herringbone stitch? I've got the stitch figured out, but I'd better not make a mistake! 

This time of year is going to be taxing my time....the Iditarod starts today (ceremonial start) & tomorrow (actual start). This is one fantastic event, and there are so many Internet connections to it. While teaching, I would spend all of Jan - March on this topic. It has SO many applications in ALL areas of the curriculum. The kids loved it. Each one would pick a musher and follow his/her progress from Anchorage to Nome. One of my most favorite times of the year at school. 

In the past 3 years I have made some connections with folks watching a live eagle cam in Vancouver. There was a forum group that developed that was called Screech Hollow. A lovely group, similar to the Tparty-ers. In Feb is time to start reconnecting and watching the eagles. Unfortunately, the couple we have watched these past 3 years will not have an eagle cam on them this year. So we are in the process of "reforming" ourselves and hooking up to other nests that have live cams. Fabulous watching.

Of course...March Madness is looming, too. We don't get into college basketball....except in the Springtime, for tournaments and of course, the biggie, THE NCAA tournament. DH is much more committed than I am, but it can be fun.

Take care all...check with y'all later.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bettylex said:


> Dave, Will you marry me?


Sorry, I've got my hands full dragging up _The Lad_ at the moment. You missed your chance on Wednesday!

Dave


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

I am very jealous of the beautiful spring blossoms you have! Yesterday we were hit with a winter snow storm..not to bad though,it did make the back yard and field look like a Christmas card! The recipe sounds yummy, will have to give it a try the next time I shop for groceries. Have a wonderful Spring day!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> pontuf - defiance is in the northwest of ohio - fifty miles west of toledo - about twenty miles from the michigan and indiana borders. about two and a half hours west of cincy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, I had to check on the maps last evening and said a prayer for you and the puppies and Hickory. It must have had some howling winds go by you as well due to the tornadoes. Nice to hear from you today and that you did not get blown around.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All...wow, once I get behind it takes forever to catch up! Y'all are prolific writers/posters! Here in the city the weather has been okay - a bit of rain, no snow, grey skies..not even much wind (is this really the Windy City?). My heart & prayers go out to all who have been dealing with the spate or tornadoes & storms. There seems to be a rather wide swathe of storms crossing the country at the moment. I know some people who live in the middle of all this...keepin' my fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm staying home and trying to restart a project I had done about 8" on and had to abandon. Too many mistakes and I can't figure out how to frog it. Has anyone ever knit something with the herringbone stitch? I've got the stitch figured out, but I'd better not make a mistake!
> 
> ...


Carol, love that you use the Iditarod in your classroom, I love to watch this. And I watch an eagle cam in Virginia - 
http://www.wvec.com/eaglecam


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just had the eggplant dish for lunch. Very good. It's similar to the one I make with zuchinni. 

My reciept file is growing on my computer as I have added the cornbread muffins too. 

Think Spring everyone!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> carol - they are labradoddles - my lab - my son-in-law's standard poodle - they are all black - a few have spots of white but basically they are all black. two weeks old monday.
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam I missed what kind of puppies you had?


[/quote]

We are all anxiously awaiting the new updated growing puppies photos!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a url for a report on the tornados.

http://www.usatoday.com/weather/storms/tornadoes/story/2012-03-03/tornado-storm-midwest-south/53344382/1?csp=34news&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+usatoday-NewsTopStories+%28News+-+Top+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

"i dook me a while to get used to the typing position, "

dave - i have never seen this typewriter - what made the typing position different?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had some really high winds and it is still blowing - big branches down - more fire wood for our bonfires. southern indiana had it much worse. one town was completely wiped out. they lost everything.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > pontuf - defiance is in the northwest of ohio - fifty miles west of toledo - about twenty miles from the michigan and indiana borders. about two and a half hours west of cincy.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where does one go to watch the idotarod?

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> where does one go to watch the idotarod?
> 
> sam


Sam, I typed in idotarod into my google search engine. There are so many many videos of the dog sled races!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks 5mm - i will do that

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > where does one go to watch the idotarod?
> ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Dave, 
11:44 am here in Thousand Oaks, California. Nice day, 70's, wind stopped, and the roses are getting new leaves, loads of camellias and azalias, few spring bulbs. 
I think I am ready to attack a cosy. I am going to try your ski hat ones in Easter colors. Any cholesterol problems over there? The pasta sounds great. Might throw a pork chop on top. 
I love the photo of the tree. 
Karen


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

THank you Dave for the eggplant recipe..Will be making it soon..


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd stop in and say HI to everyone. Mum will be calling any minute now. How is everyone? It's been awhile since I was on here. 
Spring blossoms are so pretty, the plants and flowers are confused here, one week we get it in the 40's but don't blink for too long, we just got a bunch of snow, and tomorrow we are supposed to get to 48F ... LOL 
Hope all is well with every one .. We have the time change next weekend, 1hr forward ... Oh Yay !!!! 
Take care all
Marion


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Just thought I'd stop in and say HI to everyone. Mum will be calling any minute now. How is everyone? It's been awhile since I was on here.
> Spring blossoms are so pretty, the plants and flowers are confused here, one week we get it in the 40's but don't blink for too long, we just got a bunch of snow, and tomorrow we are supposed to get to 48F ... LOL
> Hope all is well with every one .. We have the time change next weekend, 1hr forward ... Oh Yay !!!!
> Take care all
> Marion


Do you have a time change different from the rest of the country? I'll have to look but I did not think it quite this early.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I am checking for the dog races. Last few years I had a site that gave all the statistics as the race progressed. I visited AK a few years ago and went to Susan Butcher's homestead along the river in Fairbanks. She was the multi winner who died of cancer several years ago. I watched a demo given by her family, husband and others, from the paddlewheel tourist ship on the river. Great experience. 
Glad to hear you didn't get hit in the storms. I am from Pittsburgh and remember the summer storms that brought down big old oaks, ususlly on someone's garage. 
Karen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

scotslass - good to hear from you - join in as often as you have time for.

sam



scotslass said:


> Just thought I'd stop in and say HI to everyone. Mum will be calling any minute now. How is everyone? It's been awhile since I was on here.
> Spring blossoms are so pretty, the plants and flowers are confused here, one week we get it in the 40's but don't blink for too long, we just got a bunch of snow, and tomorrow we are supposed to get to 48F ... LOL
> Hope all is well with every one .. We have the time change next weekend, 1hr forward ... Oh Yay !!!!
> Take care all
> Marion


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Found a site, maybe several, but his one give continual updates. Pretty too. You can search on iditarod for others.

http://iditarod.com/

Give me So Calif.

Karen


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks 5mm - i will do that
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


In the past week, there were dog sled races held in Michigan. A novice musher who lives about 30 miles away from me, won the race. I would have loved to see the races. There was one community that I lived in, where a gentleman was a wood crafter and he made the dog sleds and sold them. Everyone was hand made of strong sturdy wood. His sleds were very much in demand. In today's world, we see more and more the dog sleds and mushers being replaced by skidoos, not that these are bad things, but that they are just so much more efficient than a dog team.

Come to think of it Sam, with Hickory and the 7 puppies, you would have a ready-made dog sled team!! Get them pulling the little red kiddie wagons first. I am sure the grandkids would love a ride in the summer! lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd stop in and say HI to everyone. Mum will be calling any minute now. How is everyone? It's been awhile since I was on here.
> ...


Most places go into daylight savings time. Dave can give all the details as to why this was first instituted. I believe it had something to do with the war efforts and farming.
It used to be several weeks later but they changed it a couple of years ago to start earlier and end later in the fall.

"Spring forward, and fall back" is the little mantra. We are also told here in Canada that with the time changes, to replace the smoke alarm batteries and the carbon monoxide smoke detector batteries.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> "it took me a while to get used to the typing position, "
> 
> dave - i have never seen this typewriter - what made the typing position different?
> 
> sam


It had large flat keys that were raked at a far shallower angle than all the typewriters up until that time. Touch typists had to adjust to the different way of holding their hands, it took a couple of weeks to get used to the keyboard. But it was a brilliant design and very well engineered, it was one of the fastest basket style electric typewriters ever built and became the work-horse for their early word processors; I've had eight carbons in one before now, I think it could probably emboss metal!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> Hi Dave,
> 11:44 am here in Thousand Oaks, California. Nice day, 70's, wind stopped, and the roses are getting new leaves, loads of camellias and azalias, few spring bulbs.
> I think I am ready to attack a cosy. I am going to try your ski hat ones in Easter colors. Any cholesterol problems over there? The pasta sounds great. Might throw a pork chop on top.
> I love the photo of the tree.
> Karen


Have fun with the cosies, you've a fair number of designs to choose from and I've half a dozen more on the way over the next few weeks!

The blossom is lovely, I'm allergic to tree pollen, so I have to dose myself up with various things, but it's so pretty I don't mind too much.

Pasta Alla Norma is pretty healthy as a main course with a salad, makes a nice lunch dish.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Just had the eggplant dish for lunch. Very good. It's similar to the one I make with zuchinni.
> 
> My reciept file is growing on my computer as I have added the cornbread muffins too.
> 
> Think Spring everyone!


Glad you enjoyed it, there are quite a few variations.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

lvsroses said:


> I am very jealous of the beautiful spring blossoms you have! Yesterday we were hit with a winter snow storm..not to bad though,it did make the back yard and field look like a Christmas card! The recipe sounds yummy, will have to give it a try the next time I shop for groceries. Have a wonderful Spring day!


It's always a good sign when it appears, a sign that Spring isn't too far off!

Dave


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

That eggplant dish, minus pasta, would go well in a zuccini boat--zuccini pared out, drop the parings in the tomato and eggplant, add some bread crumbs for stability, cheese on top, makes a great veg meal. 
Karen


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd stop in and say HI to everyone. Mum will be calling any minute now. How is everyone? It's been awhile since I was on here.
> ...


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> scotslass - good to hear from you - join in as often as you have time for.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Karena said:


> That eggplant dish, minus pasta, would go well in a zuccini boat--zuccini pared out, drop the parings in the tomato and eggplant, add some bread crumbs for stability, cheese on top, makes a great veg meal.
> Karen


Sounds good! I've used it with pasta quills and turned it into a pasta bake before now, that works!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Karena said:


> That eggplant dish, minus pasta, would go well in a zuccini boat--zuccini pared out, drop the parings in the tomato and eggplant, add some bread crumbs for stability, cheese on top, makes a great veg meal.
> Karen


Sounds great. You could add some rice too?? in place of the pasta?? Love the zuchini and it is tasty too with the right things cooked with it!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

There is a great movie called Iron Will about a dog sled race---I'm not sure if it's the Iditarod but it went from Canada into the US. About a boy who loses his dad and runs the race for the money to save his parents farm. I love the movie and have seen it several times. It has several well-known actors that I can't think of even one name. oh well, it is a good family movie though.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you for the tip, sounds like a good movie. 
Karen


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > "it took me a while to get used to the typing position, "
> ...


I think I would have a problem using a laptop because of the flat keyboard. I type quite fast and earned some of my living in college by typing.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Karena said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


According to a tv program, nettle tea is effective in dealing with seasonal allergies. I don't know if that is the case or not. I don't like drinking non-black tea but fortunately have no allergies.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

scotslass said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > scotslass said:
> ...


I see it is next week. When they first made it earlier I think it was not this early. I wish they'd skip the whole business, but it's not my choice.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

mjs said:


> I think I would have a problem using a laptop because of the flat keyboard. I type quite fast and earned some of my living in college by typing.


I don't think so. I've got a really flat keyboard on mine, and once I got used to it, all was well. Now, that other keyboard which is supposed to be either ergonomic or faster or both, with letters going off at diagonals like a flock of geese, I don't think I'd like.

A bit of trivia: I bet everybody knows already. The reason our keyboards have the letters arranged as they do was because in the early days of typing, the typists got so fast that the keys would get tangled. 'They' changed the order of the letters to slow the girls down. We can all type as fast as we want now. I used to tangle up the keys myself.

mjs, I am with you on changing clocks back and forth. I don't see any benefit from it. It just messes up everybody's rhythms sleeping and waking.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Karena said:
> ...


I have a fair amount of success with my docotor's chemistry set. However, tree pollen causes me seasonal asthma, I end up on the floor fighting for breath and have to resort to an inhaler, normal remedies can't deal with that kind of reaction. The effect it has on my vocal chords is entertaining, my voice confuses bats!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Just had the eggplant dish for lunch. Very good. It's similar to the one I make with zuchinni.
> 
> My reciept file is growing on my computer as I have added the cornbread muffins too.
> 
> Think Spring everyone!


At last count, I had over 100 recipes in my KP recipes folder, not counting some I haven't filed yet, and some that I printed on the spot. But I went looking for Dandylion's hamburger rice soup today and can't seem to find it anywhere. :thumbdown:


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had the eggplant dish for lunch. Very good. It's similar to the one I make with zuchinni.
> ...


Yeah, thank goodness for the search button in my documents, had to find the cardamom bun receipt.... bought cardamom today.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Dave, I never make the first page. I'll be somewhere in the 20's . Guess I'm just slow. How you? I love your recipe today. Maybe my son will make it. (they won't let me near the stove)

It's a beautiful day here in sunny CA. The sky is really blue with not a cloud in site. The temp is about 78F. Not beach weather yet - well maybe some would go.

I have been reading about the storms in the mid west. Sure hope everyong here on KP that lives in these areas a safe. It's not my type of living. Of course, we have earthquakes,but not as many and not so severe. We have been told for years that the big one is coming, though. Maybe not in our lifetime.

Keep well and happy. I love your Tea Parties. Wynnona


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope I make the first page! It's been a while. So glad that the Tea Party has begun!


How do you make the first page. I'm like a little kid in school wanting to be first in line. lol (I always was) Wynn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I make the first page! It's been a while. So glad that the Tea Party has begun!
> ...


Loiter on this thread at around 2300 UTC on Friday and you'll see me post the link. There's always a little flurry of activity from around 9pm GMT, funny that!

I'm fine, I had a bit of a hectic week, but now I'm enjoying a nice relaxing weekend of 'nothing in particular', doodling mostly!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks karena - i'll be checking it out during the next week or so

sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Found a site, maybe several, but his one give continual updates. Pretty too. You can search on iditarod for others.
> 
> http://iditarod.com/
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

'I don't think so. I've got a really flat keyboard on mine, and once I got used to it, all was well. Now, that other keyboard which is supposed to be either ergonomic or faster or both, with letters going off at diagonals like a flock of geese, I don't think I'd like. '

wannabear - i have a keyboard like you are describing - i think you would love it. it is so comfortable - place the back of th palm on the rest at the front and your fingers reach every key without moving your entire hand. i love it - had to trouble getting used to it - in fact there was no getting used to - it just feel natural - if you just casually lay your hands on the table they don't lay perfectly perpintictular to each other but more on an angle - which is the angle of the keyboard. try one and see if you don't just love it.

sam


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

budasha said:


> It's 10.09 a.m. here and the wind is still blowing strong. Fortunately, we aren't having the woes of our U.S. friends. The photos of the disaster areas are unbelievable. My heart goes out to all who have lost relatives, friends and their homes. One comment this morning was that it was an early sign of what may yet come in the way of storms. I hope they're wrong.
> 
> Dave - you talked about your IBM golf ball typewriter. I had one when I was working and just loved it. Always wanted to have one at home but never seemed to be able to get one. Ended up with an Olivetti, which I hated.
> I dug out this recipe which I thought you might like. It's a big hit at our house.
> ...


What is bisquick?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> 'I don't think so. I've got a really flat keyboard on mine, and once I got used to it, all was well. Now, that other keyboard which is supposed to be either ergonomic or faster or both, with letters going off at diagonals like a flock of geese, I don't think I'd like. '
> 
> wannabear - i have a keyboard like you are describing - i think you would love it. it is so comfortable - place the back of th palm on the rest at the front and your fingers reach every key without moving your entire hand. i love it - had to trouble getting used to it - in fact there was no getting used to - it just feel natural - if you just casually lay your hands on the table they don't lay perfectly perpintictular to each other but more on an angle - which is the angle of the keyboard. try one and see if you don't just love it.
> 
> sam


Sam, you could be right about this. If you send us your street address, put the kettle on, and serve some cakes, then we will all be right over to try out your keyboard. While we wait our turns, we will play with puppies and give Hickory the good once over for being such a good mother!! lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > It's 10.09 a.m. here and the wind is still blowing strong. Fortunately, we aren't having the woes of our U.S. friends. The photos of the disaster areas are unbelievable. My heart goes out to all who have lost relatives, friends and their homes. One comment this morning was that it was an early sign of what may yet come in the way of storms. I hope they're wrong.
> ...


Bisquick is the trade name for a baking powder biscuit mix that you can buy at the store where the flour and bread making ingredients are. It is sold in a box. It is similar to a pancake mix. Recipes are on the back of the box. I dont know if you are able to purchase this in Australia or not but you would have something similar where you are by a different name. Bisquick is made by General Mills and is sold through the Betty Crocker division of General Mills. Interestingly, it has been around since 1930.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all! it is Sunday 4 March and for the first time we have lovely Sunshine and no rain. Hopefully the floods will recede in our area. We are up high but our main road down to Windsor and Richmond is closed as are a lot of roads further down the mountains, hopefully it will clear some water. Our Warragammba dam looked beautificul with the water spilling out the sluice gates. Unfortunately it made the Nepean River rise quite a bit. It hasn't been like this for fourteen years.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> where does one go to watch the idotarod?
> 
> sam


You can go to www.iditatrod.com and then there are options to become an Insider, which has several levels. The first level is free, and then there are a couple of levels at $20 each, and then a third for ~$33. You can spend hours and hours going from site to site....following this thread or that thread. It is fascinating.

One of the worries this year is about moose. Apparently there are many more in the area of the trail, even in the more populated portions. A moose can VERY dangerous. One musher ran into one yesterday, in a very populated area of town! Luckily not much damage.

I so admire the mushers in this race. It is the musher and his team against nature. Everyone who finishes is a winner! A testament to endurance, perseverance, and dogged determination. Plus the dogs are SO adorable!

Let me know if you have trouble connecting.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd stop in and say HI to everyone. Mum will be calling any minute now. How is everyone? It's been awhile since I was on here.
> ...


March 11th is the switch to DST....that IS early!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave, I kept my IBM golfball typewriter until last year when I reluctantly disposed of it, since I hadn't used it for quite a few years and needed the space on my desk at home. Best typewriter ever made, in my opinion - and I've been a typist since I was 15 (now 68). Pretty hard to type an envelope on a computer, unless you have a fancy attachment on your printer. Their only drawback was that they were so damned heavy!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kerryn said:


> There is a great movie called Iron Will about a dog sled race---I'm not sure if it's the Iditarod but it went from Canada into the US. About a boy who loses his dad and runs the race for the money to save his parents farm. I love the movie and have seen it several times. It has several well-known actors that I can't think of even one name. oh well, it is a good family movie though.


This movie was always a favorite with the kids. It is a good movie.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

wannabear said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would have a problem using a laptop because of the flat keyboard. I type quite fast and earned some of my living in college by typing.
> ...


I think the change to an earlier Spring change and later switch back in the Fall has something to do with a more efficient use of daylight hours, and an effort to reduce our use of electricity, thereby saving fossil fuels and reducing environmental pollution.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks karena - i'll be checking it out during the next week or so
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Sam-I imagine they are puppies that will lake your heart and make it go BOM-Bom! Can't wait to see their pictures! Hope you are ok in your location with the storms. It has jsut been cold later in the day. At one point in time today the sun broke thru enough I could actually open my sliding glass doors, and let some fresh air in for a couple of hours. It was sooooo nice! Hope all our KP friends in Australia are staying dry and are not flooded.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kac47874 - Norfolk is one eagle nest site I have watched before. It was SO sad what happened to the mom last year, and then to the Dad. With the babies removed from the nest I didn't go back. I do need to reconnect this year. I think our group will be watching Decorah, and White Rock in Vancouver.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Very interesting article. We have oatmeal with raisens, walnuts and cinnamon at lesadt 3 times a week at our house. I have been able to cut my arthritis med in half since doing that and my Doctor is very pleased. I have osteoarthritis. Edith M


wannabear said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dave, your recipe sounds great. I plan to make it as soon as I have a new stove... should have it by Tuesday, next week. I had a kitchen fire at the end of January... lots of smoke damage; the stove was faulty. The burner didn't go off when I pushed the button to turn it off(it's an electric stove with push buttons). Obviously, I wasn't home when it happened. 

I've been a busy bee, clearing out "stuff" and cleaning, painting and re-carpeting (smoke damaged). I took the opportunity to do an early spring cleaning. With the help of my daughters, I tossed or donated many, many things, including a huge trash bag full of yarns (but, no worries, I still have a huge stash left). 

I've not knitted since Jan.31st!! But the end near, and I'll be knitting soon. Today is the first day I've logged into this forum. Little by little, things will be normal again. 

Thanks again for Pasta a la Norma recipe; I love eggplant.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Dave, your recipe sounds great. I plan to make it as soon as I have a new stove... should have it by Tuesday, next week. I had a kitchen fire at the end of January... lots of smoke damage; the stove was faulty. The burner didn't go off when I pushed the button to turn it off(it's an electric stove with push buttons). Obviously, I wasn't home when it happened.
> 
> I've been a busy bee, clearing out "stuff" and cleaning, painting and re-carpeting (smoke damaged). I took the opportunity to do an early spring cleaning. With the help of my daughters, I tossed or donated many, many things, including a huge trash bag full of yarns (but, no worries, I still have a huge stash left).
> 
> ...


Welcome back!!! and may this not, absolutely not be the sign of things to come this year for you!! It can only get better and you will be back knitting in no time at all. Meanwhile, collect some patterns -- haha, it is what we all do anyways.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's 11:00pm GMT in London on 2nd March 2012 and this week's darts landed on Istanbul, where it's !:00 a.m. already; Singapore, where it's 7:00 on Saturday morning; and Havana, where it's 5:00pm., must be time for a new Knitting Tea Party to begin.
> 
> In a fortnight it will be Mothering Sunday in the UK, so I designed a floral egg cosy for Mums everywhere, if you haven't seen it yet, the design is at:
> 
> ...


Two more keepers, Dave, I just caught up on last weeks tp and now I have 15 pages of this week's to read, but this recipe has made me hungry and I loved, loved, loved. the cosy. You may have noticed  
I'll be catching up with all y'all later. dandylion/sue


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Kac47874 - Norfolk is one eagle nest site I have watched before. It was SO sad what happened to the mom last year, and then to the Dad. With the babies removed from the nest I didn't go back. I do need to reconnect this year. I think our group will be watching Decorah, and White Rock in Vancouver.
> Carol (IL)


I watch the falcon cam in Winnipeg, Manitoba. We follow the parents from claiming their nesting boxes to the laying of the eggs, to the hatchlings wearing their pantaloons, to them growing, and then fledging. We have watchers on the ground to spot them and track where they go. Most come back to the nest box for the night. The parents do train them to hunt. Each falcon chick takes on their own individual personality and you get to tell them apart because they dont look alike either. I did follow the falcon cam in Brandon, Manitoba but the Winnipeg one was on a lot more than the Brandon cam. I am looking forward to following them again. Falcons were on the brink of extinction here in their traditional breeding grounds and now they are upgraded to endangered species by the Canadian government.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Discovered a new author. She writes mysteries and sprinkles her stories with recipes--mostly desserts. The author's name is Joanne Fluke. 

Is this the same woman that all the fuss and feathers is about?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, your recipe sounds great. I plan to make it as soon as I have a new stove... should have it by Tuesday, next week. I had a kitchen fire at the end of January... lots of smoke damage; the stove was faulty. The burner didn't go off when I pushed the button to turn it off(it's an electric stove with push buttons). Obviously, I wasn't home when it happened.
> ...


I appreciate your greeting.

Definately no, this was NOT an indication of things to come. In fact, it's given me a fresh, clean abode which I will enjoy and in which I will be able to knit to my hearts content.

Yes, I will collect patterns... I have to because my computer was inoperable two days after the fire and I had to have it "tweeked"; whereby, I lost all my photos and patterns. LOL. It's almost like starting at the beginning.

So, it's like a fresh new beginning for me in many ways.

Luckily, I have many of the patterns that I had in the computer already printed, stored in plastic sleeves and placed in binders. Whew!! Thank goodness for that.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marilyn K.iscovered a new author. She writes mysteries and sprinkles her stories with recipes--mostly desserts. The author's name is Joanne Fluke.
Is this the same woman that all the fuss and feathers is about?[/quote said:


> What "fuss & feathers"?
> 
> I've read most of her books. There are tons of writers out there now who put recipes/patterns/tips/activities at the end of their novels, depending on the focus of the book (cooking, scrap booking, knitting, book restoration, etc.) It's the new "schtick".


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Indiana went on DST a couple years ago, I am not a fan... 
there's still 24 hrs in a day and the sun still rises and sets.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Luckily, I have many of the patterns that I had in the computer already printed, stored in plastic sleeves and placed in binders. Whew!! Thank goodness for that.[/quote]

i glad that i am not the only one that does that. need to get to town for some more binders - have a stack of patterns maybe i should get two binders and nother pack of sleeves.

sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

i have had an interesting 2 days. first of all i gave my 2 wks notice yesterday(fri) morning. have worked there for three years. feels liberating, like shedding my skin. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

we had some crazy winds here last night and this morning. we almost thought this morning at 5:30 am that we were going to end up having a tornado. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Joanne Fluke.

Is this the same woman that all the fuss and feathers is about?[/quote]

What "fuss & feathers"? 
Perhaps I should ask if you are in the US? The woman whom Rush Limbaugh insulted was also named "Fluke" I believe. Based on that I thought you were being facetious. I'm not much on politics but this person, the author Joanne Fluke, sounds like something I would like to look into reading. Thank you.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave, I must be seeing things. I love your egg plant dish. I've made a variation on this during the summer when I have the egg plant in the garden. And I love the Cheddar biscuits also. Even better they made a hit with my husband.

That said, I thought I saw a recipe on today's Tea Party for a lamb rub. Now I can't find it! Any idea if I may have confused this with another days tea party or is it midst these pages someplace?
Thank you!
marilyn
PS, Absolutely love the Blue Bells. I would like to give these a try but am intimidated by carrying the colours. They are beautiful though!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just got home from meeting my new Granddaughter - so precious. Carol-I waved as I drove on #90 by Loves Park!!

I came home to a mess, however, the refrigerator/freezer went out and there was no saving anything. Of course, I had just made 7 delicious meals to take up to DS and DIL and made double batches so had 7 wonderful meals all set for us too - no more...sigh!

Guess I'm going refrigerator shopping tomorrow - there are about 1,000 other ways I'd like to spend a Sunday!


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> A rough end to our week. Our dog, Gunner, a German Shorthaired Pointer, ran after a rabbit and got a stick through the chest. Emergency visit to the vet, stitches and x-rays and he's home. Appears there was a laceration through the trachea and a pocket of air in the chest cavity to be monitored for additional air and / or infection. So far there was no indication the esophagus was breached. Yesterday the pain of treatment kept him sedated. Today he is feeling better and is harder to refrain. Though we have 3 sons, the dog seems to be yet another son. Oh how we worry over our pets!


So true!!Our 16 yr old peek-a-poo had surgery for a cancerous cyst and has pancreatitis (sp) and needs a lot of care. She is our baby and we will be devastated when her time comes. I am hoping it is a long way off. Some days she bounces around like a pup but other times you can tell she is hurting. The problem is she can't tell us if it her arthritis or something else. Sure hope your pup continues to improve!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was in the kitchen a few minutes ago & I thought I was hearing something strange so I walked down the hall to see what is was. My brother was in his room singing Iron Maiden. lol It did not sound like his normal sinnging.
Lisa


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Palenque, so glad you're back with us. I've been busy so I've not been to the TP as much as I would like. Hopefully that will change once I get settled. It is nice to get everything organized.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> i have had an interesting 2 days. first of all i gave my 2 wks notice yesterday(fri) morning. have worked there for three years. feels liberating, like shedding my skin. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> we had some crazy winds here last night and this morning. we almost thought this morning at 5:30 am that we were going to end up having a tornado. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Yes, crazy winds here in Georgetown (south of you) as well. We have the airplanes flying overhead so hard to tell if there was an airplane or a tornado coming with the winds!!

June


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Discovered a new author. She writes mysteries and sprinkles her stories with recipes--mostly desserts. The author's name is Joanne Fluke.
> 
> Is this the same woman that all the fuss and feathers is about?


No, that is a law student in DC.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's 10.09 a.m. here and the wind is still blowing strong. Fortunately, we aren't having the woes of our U.S. friends. The photos of the disaster areas are unbelievable. My heart goes out to all who have lost relatives, friends and their homes. One comment this morning was that it was an early sign of what may yet come in the way of storms. I hope they're wrong.
> 
> Dave - you talked about your IBM golf ball typewriter. I had one when I was working and just loved it. Always wanted to have one at home but never seemed to be able to get one. Ended up with an Olivetti, which I hated.
> 
> ...


I can attest to the fact that these are VERY tasty and addicting! My favorite. Sue/dandylion


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I have to rein myself in or I have problems. I had quite a few Dr. appt. driving or even riding in the car has been a bit trying. But I'm using my Tens unit again and it helps. I don't mean to complain. The weather here is great to start planting flowers. Hubby helped with the mulch so I hope to get the plants soon...Yea!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Joanne Fluke.
> 
> Is this the same woman that all the fuss and feathers is about?


What "fuss & feathers"? 
Perhaps I should ask if you are in the US? The woman whom Rush Limbaugh insulted was also named "Fluke" I believe. Based on that I thought you were being facetious. I'm not much on politics but this person, the author Joanne Fluke, sounds like something I would like to look into reading. Thank you.[/quote]

Ahhh....no. Rush Limbaugh was "talking" about Sandra Fluke. The author is Joanne Fluke....different people. Altho', I suspect they might react in the same way to RL's attack.
Anyway, Joanne Fluke's books are fun...easy reading.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Good (Early) Morning, Everybody,
This is one of those nights when I am so tired i can't sleep. Doesn't make any sense but that's the way it seems. Glad to see some familiar "faces" back at the tea party! Has anyone heard from Maelinde? 
I hope that all are safe from the violent weather that has been plaguing the various parts of the world! Floods, tornados, one doesn't know whether to build an ark or a fallout shelter.

Here's a receipt I got from a friend. Good way to use up day-old or older bread.

French Toast Waffle
3/4 Cup Milk
2 Eggs
1 Tblsp Butter
1 Tblsp Sugar
1/2 tsp. Cinnamon
1/4 tsp. Nutmeg
6 slices day-old Bread

Combine first 6 ingredients in a shallow bowl and beat well. Dip bread slices 1 at a time into the egg mixture, coating well. Bake in preheated waffle iron for 2 minutes or until browned. She served it with melted apricot preserves. So Good!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good (Early) Morning, Everybody,
> This is one of those nights when I am so tired i can't sleep. Doesn't make any sense but that's the way it seems. Glad to see some familiar "faces" back at the tea party! Has anyone heard from Maelinde?
> I hope that all are safe from the violent weather that has been plaguing the various parts of the world! Floods, tornados, one doesn't know whether to build an ark or a fallout shelter.
> 
> ...


Sounds so good, suixanne, and quick. I like things that look pretty and like they take more time and energy  Sue


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Well, I just got caught up. I had no idea it was one AM. 

You are all fascinating! 

I have to ask if anyone has ever been to a "gender" party. 
I just went to one Friday night, and found out the sex and name of my newest great-grand-niece, which is now only 18 weeks in the whomb. It was all pretty amazing, looking at the ultra sound and seeing a blow up of the 7 inch, 6 ounce darling sticking out her toungue and moving arms and legs around  

My darling, Tatum (7 yr old grandniece) and I rode in the backseat of Dady's car while watching her navigate on her dad's ipod with just her little pointer finger. I thought "This child has nothing to be amazed by" Soon this technology will be outdated and her school computer will probably have ESP. She probably will not even have to move a finger or say a word to draw a picture or write a book. 
It's amazing, but sad and frightening also. 
I'm probably being an old fuddy duddy.

Well, goodnight friends. I've got to go collapse! Sue/dandylion


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good (Early) Morning, Everybody,
> This is one of those nights when I am so tired i can't sleep. Doesn't make any sense but that's the way it seems. Glad to see some familiar "faces" back at the tea party! Has anyone heard from Maelinde?
> I hope that all are safe from the violent weather that has been plaguing the various parts of the world! Floods, tornados, one doesn't know whether to build an ark or a fallout shelter.
> 
> ...


I used to make these when the girls were young.The next batch was done before anyone could whine " (Insert Name) took the last one" Or " I wanted that". LOL. Has it really been 30+ years since that happened?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Dave, I must be seeing things. I love your egg plant dish. I've made a variation on this during the summer when I have the egg plant in the garden. And I love the Cheddar biscuits also. Even better they made a hit with my husband.
> 
> That said, I thought I saw a recipe on today's Tea Party for a lamb rub. Now I can't find it! Any idea if I may have confused this with another days tea party or is it midst these pages someplace?
> Thank you!
> ...


I think you mean Camilla's method of roasting a leg of lamb for Easter, we were discussing lamb as a traditional dish at Easter on page four of the floral cosy thread:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-64364-4.html

You'll also find my receipt for herb-crusted lamb at the bottom of the previous page.

I'm glad you like the motif, the trick to knitting colourful motifs is to use little bobbins for the different colours. Most yarn shops sell plastic bobbins, in the UK they're about £2 (US$3.10) for a pack of ten, or you can make your own by cutting up cereal packets.

With my Mothering Sunday egg cosy, you knit the white straight from the ball of yarn and this is the only colour that goes right across every row, all the others are knitted as patches. If you leave the bobbins hanging from about 4"/10cms of yarn at the back of the work when they're parked, you'll find you don't get into a tangle. It's actually far easier to do, than it sounds, I do hope you'll give it a try and add a new technique to your repertoire.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with the bobbins, Dave, I have done some quite complex 'intarsia' designs, with home made bobbins, although I try to find heavier than a cereal box, if you need it to last a while. [this may be because our boxes come a bit flimsy!]
p.s. I am really looking forward to trying out a project with knotted yarns, I must have a stash somewhere, but my house got 'tidied' while I was in Samoa last year, although I was very relieved last week when I discovered my conventional camera, in the 'black bag' under the tent stored behind my bed head, hadn't thought to check UNDER the tent!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I keep reading receipt instead of recipe on this website. I am correct in thinking you are meaning recipe instead of receipt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I keep reading receipt instead of recipe on this website. I am correct in thinking you are meaning recipe instead of receipt.


Dave likes to use the word, which is the ancient usage, until sometime relatively recent, I think he said when trans Atlantic communication got a bit faster- any way the two words have a subtle difference that I am sure he won't mind explaining to you, I have forgotten exaclty, it is something to do with the list of ingredients, and /or the inclusion of the method.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am English and I have always known receipt as something you receive and recipe is what is put on this website by Dave. I was born and bred in England.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I am English and I have always known receipt as something you receive and recipe is what is put on this website by Dave. I was born and bred in England.


Dave likes to remember his Victorian Aunts, from rusty recall, I would never suggest that you could be Victorian by birth!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the connection Mavis, I will have to gear up for a bigger trip- strange things can get hauled out of the deep freeze when I am out, and Fale has forgotten that he had his 'morning tea' I try always to make it a substantial meal- it is the 'short term' memory problem that we live with!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I agree. I wis we would stay at one time or the other. Years ago it was to help the farmers with planting and harvesting. They needed more daylight hours. Now the tractors are huge with large, bright headlights. It was also for the children going to school early in the morning walking or waiting for the bus (rural children). Switching back would mean that they did not have to walk or wait in the dark. Now that is also not usually the case. They are driven or drive themselves. DST is getting to be longer and longer probably now to save on electricity. However we are probably going to use the electricity one end or the other and not worry about DST.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Luckily, I have many of the patterns that I had in the computer already printed, stored in plastic sleeves and placed in binders. Whew!! Thank goodness for that.


i glad that i am not the only one that does that. need to get to town for some more binders - have a stack of patterns maybe i should get two binders and nother pack of sleeves.

sam[/quote]
I also have mine in hard copies stored in binders. Any yes, I need more binders and I need to put more of the patterns and hints that I have printed off into the binders. They are all over the family room. How so you sort your patterns? I have binders for each category like adult sweaters, children sweaters, socks, hats, mittens and scarves, etc. I need to divide some of them more and also get new binders. yes, I have too many patterns and they take lots of room, but I like to have the tangible to hang on to and look through while sitting in a comfortable chair, not at the computer.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Good (Early) Morning, Everybody,
> This is one of those nights when I am so tired i can't sleep. Doesn't make any sense but that's the way it seems. Glad to see some familiar "faces" back at the tea party! Has anyone heard from Maelinde?
> I hope that all are safe from the violent weather that has been plaguing the various parts of the world! Floods, tornados, one doesn't know whether to build an ark or a fallout shelter.
> 
> ...


Thanks Siouxann. I printed that recipe off. It sounds good. The waffle iron is at the cabin, but will be put to good use when the granddaughters come for their extended summer visit. They love to help in the kitchen. This will be a good and tasty recipe for them to try.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Katsabe and Jmai5421, This was the first time I had ever had this. My friend said she had made it for YEARS, using homemade bread, raisin bread, cinnamon bread, tiny ones using French bread, any bread at all.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Dave, I have missed out because I have been traveling from Southern California to Ft. Lauderdale...you guessed it! Getting ready to sail off for a week on the Carribean and added to that pleasure it is also a knitting cruise. We have three days of knitting classes taught by Barry Klein of Pacesetter Yarns. should be lots of fun and learning.Thanks for the Pasta recipe it sounds delicious.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I keep reading receipt instead of recipe on this website. I am correct in thinking you are meaning recipe instead of receipt.


The original word for cookery instructions is 'receipt' and dates back to the time of King Richard II, the 'recipe' didn't appear until the late 16th - early 17th centuries, from then the two were interchangeable until the industrial revolution. At that point, the newer recipe started to be used to mean any simple list of ingredients, these could be for anything from an alloy, to an explosive compound, a medicine or, food; receipt came back into fashion for cookery and also included instructions, these aren't necessarily included in a recipe.

The distinction in England continued up until WWII when the word recipe started to become universal, however in the South East corner of England, 'receipt' clung on tenaciously and is making something of a come-back. Since I was taught to cook by Victorians and Edwardians, I grew up with 'receipt'. I never quite got round to converting to the new term and now it looks as though I won't need to; it rather seems to be a case of, everything comes to he who waits!

Hope that clarifies it for you.
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Hi Dave, I have missed out because I have been traveling from Southern California to Ft. Lauderdale...you guessed it! Getting ready to sail off for a week on the Carribean and added to that pleasure it is also a knitting cruise. We have three days of knitting classes taught by Barry Klein of Pacesetter Yarns. should be lots of fun and learning.Thanks for the Pasta recipe it sounds delicious.


You lucky thing, I'm green with envy! Have a great time!

Dave


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

darowil said:


> We too have reasonable weather- might get very hot days but not usually many at once and none of these terrible storms that others talk about. Lovely weather at the moment.. Mid twentiesC.(high 70s) for the nest few days.
> Will try and add a scaned copy of the invite to what I will doing this afternoon. A Tea Party! The invite is so busy it may not scan well evn if I can add it.


Hey, good old Alice! There's a little restaurant here in NYC (I think they may be part of a chain) called Alice's Teapot. It's decorated with scenes from the book, and they serve many different teas, finger sandwiches, salads, and yummy pastries. The MANY women (ages 13 - 58) took my mom there for her 82 b-day recently. Very girls, and lots of fun.

Hope your tea party is as delightful as the invitation.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Althea said:


> Dave, I kept my IBM golfball typewriter until last year when I reluctantly disposed of it, since I hadn't used it for quite a few years and needed the space on my desk at home. Best typewriter ever made, in my opinion - and I've been a typist since I was 15 (now 68). Pretty hard to type an envelope on a computer, unless you have a fancy attachment on your printer. Their only drawback was that they were so damned heavy!


My 3-in-1 printer/scanner/copier isn't much lighter and costs a lot more to run, when and if it works!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Did anybody see the meteor above UK skies last night? It looks like it was a pretty spectacular one from the pictures on the news. They reckon it came down somewhere in the English Channel or the Bay of Biscay. Wouldn't it be nice if these things happened to a schedule?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Two more keepers, Dave, I just caught up on last weeks tp and now I have 15 pages of this week's to read, but this recipe has made me hungry and I loved, loved, loved. the cosy. You may have noticed
> I'll be catching up with all y'all later. dandylion/sue


Thanks Sue, I try to come up with something different!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Dave, your recipe sounds great. I plan to make it as soon as I have a new stove... should have it by Tuesday, next week. I had a kitchen fire at the end of January... lots of smoke damage; the stove was faulty. The burner didn't go off when I pushed the button to turn it off(it's an electric stove with push buttons). Obviously, I wasn't home when it happened.
> 
> I've been a busy bee, clearing out "stuff" and cleaning, painting and re-carpeting (smoke damaged). I took the opportunity to do an early spring cleaning. With the help of my daughters, I tossed or donated many, many things, including a huge trash bag full of yarns (but, no worries, I still have a huge stash left).
> 
> ...


What a narrow escape, it could have been so much worse! Glad you're catching up after all the upheaval.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thanks Dave. I have to rein myself in or I have problems. I had quite a few Dr. appt. driving or even riding in the car has been a bit trying. But I'm using my Tens unit again and it helps. I don't mean to complain. The weather here is great to start planting flowers. Hubby helped with the mulch so I hope to get the plants soon...Yea!!!


The wonderful flowers in your city always amaze me. The plantings in Lorenzi Park near the State Museum were a delight last time I was there, easily the equal of the Royal Parks in London, only a lot more exotic!

Dave


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, I have missed out because I have been traveling from Southern California to Ft. Lauderdale...you guessed it! Getting ready to sail off for a week on the Carribean and added to that pleasure it is also a knitting cruise. We have three days of knitting classes taught by Barry Klein of Pacesetter Yarns. should be lots of fun and learning.Thanks for the Pasta recipe it sounds delicious.
> ...


Me too! Sounds like a great time. Happy sailing!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> It's a beautiful day here in sunny CA. The sky is really blue with not a cloud in site. The temp is about 78F. Not beach weather yet - well maybe some would go.
> Wynnona


That's a roasting hot day in Scotland!!

:lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > 'I don't think so. I've got a really flat keyboard on mine, and once I got used to it, all was well. Now, that other keyboard which is supposed to be either ergonomic or faster or both, with letters going off at diagonals like a flock of geese, I don't think I'd like. '
> ...


I'm on my way! Bags first play with the pups. :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> Dave, your recipe sounds great. I plan to make it as soon as I have a new stove... should have it by Tuesday, next week. I had a kitchen fire at the end of January... lots of smoke damage; the stove was faulty. The burner didn't go off when I pushed the button to turn it off(it's an electric stove with push buttons). Obviously, I wasn't home when it happened.
> 
> I've been a busy bee, clearing out "stuff" and cleaning, painting and re-carpeting (smoke damaged). I took the opportunity to do an early spring cleaning. With the help of my daughters, I tossed or donated many, many things, including a huge trash bag full of yarns (but, no worries, I still have a huge stash left).
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your fire. Hope things are back to normal soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Luckily, I have many of the patterns that I had in the computer already printed, stored in plastic sleeves and placed in binders. Whew!! Thank goodness for that.
> ...


I also have mine in hard copies stored in binders. Any yes, I need more binders and I need to put more of the patterns and hints that I have printed off into the binders. They are all over the family room. How so you sort your patterns? I have binders for each category like adult sweaters, children sweaters, socks, hats, mittens and scarves, etc. I need to divide some of them more and also get new binders. yes, I have too many patterns and they take lots of room, but I like to have the tangible to hang on to and look through while sitting in a comfortable chair, not at the computer.[/quote]

Me too! :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For all you Harley Davidson fans out there, I just thought you'd like to see a photo I took last week of my friend's _1340 Softail Custom._

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For all you Harley Davidson fans out there, I just thought you'd like to see a photo I took last week of my friend's _1340 Softail Custom._
> 
> Dave


WOW, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

beautiful ride!! Wish I could ride again, Oh well will leave it to the younger set. :-(


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > For all you Harley Davidson fans out there, I just thought you'd like to see a photo I took last week of my friend's _1340 Softail Custom._
> ...


It's in museum condition and only has 17,000 miles on the clock. I was at his workshop and he'd just given it a polish.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> Luckily, I have many of the patterns that I had in the computer already printed, stored in plastic sleeves and placed in binders. Whew!! Thank goodness for that.


i glad that i am not the only one that does that. need to get to town for some more binders - have a stack of patterns maybe i should get two binders and nother pack of sleeves.

sam[/quote]

I am debating whether to get more binders or just go with a huge filing cabinet!?! If I do go with the filing cabinet, then I will have to move my stash that I just got organized. Oh dear me, what can the matter be? *chuckles* I will just invite everyone over with orders for them to bring their own knitting needles and they can have a go at my stash!! Sam, I do have some nice purples for you.....


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone! My computer was acting up. My fault though; haven't deleted emails since 2009. Oops, so my inbox was full and I missed getting the newsletter since Feb. 29. DH fixed problem so I am good to go now. Hopefully the newsletters will start coming in. I finished my 2 dishcloths for the swap. Got more cotton yarn yesterday to make tons more. I just love to make them. them. Beautiful blue skies here and a bit chilly for us, 49 degrees here right now. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave tell your friend he can take me for a ride anytime!


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

kerryn said:


> There is a great movie called Iron Will about a dog sled race---I'm not sure if it's the Iditarod but it went from Canada into the US. About a boy who loses his dad and runs the race for the money to save his parents farm. I love the movie and have seen it several times. It has several well-known actors that I can't think of even one name. oh well, it is a good family movie though.


A lot of that movie was filmed in Duluth. We are also the starting and ending place for the John Beargrease Sled Dog Race which travels up the North Shore of Lake Superior to Grand Marais and back - better than 200 miles. It commemorates John Beargrease who delivered mail by dog sled during the winter. Unfortunately, it was cancelled this year due to lack of snow.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For all you Harley Davidson fans out there, I just thought you'd like to see a photo I took last week of my friend's _1340 Softail Custom._
> 
> Dave


AWESOME!!!!!! Because of our beautiful weather we have lots of Harley loves in Arizona.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave tell your friend he can take me for a ride anytime!


I will!

It looks quite impressive from the front too!

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

I've always loved snow globes and have a few that come out at Christmas time. This weekend I feel like I'm living inside one. Our slight chance of snow is now over a foot and still falling. It's absolutely beautiful coming gently from the sky. It's perfect Christmas Eve snow. However, I may not be quite as appreciative when I go out to shovel again today. But I'll get another hour or so of good exercise and fresh air.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > For all you Harley Davidson fans out there, I just thought you'd like to see a photo I took last week of my friend's _1340 Softail Custom._
> ...


They're not really built for our narrow twisty roads, or English weather!

Looks good beside a football pitch, although some of the young players were a bit distracted by it!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Back when I was riding we'd put nearly that many miles on in a year.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For all you Harley Davidson fans out there, I just thought you'd like to see a photo I took last week of my friend's _1340 Softail Custom._
> 
> Dave


Thanks. I love all things motorcycle. Used to ride but have a inner ear problem so can't ride due to balance. Am looking at a trike.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm jumping in rather late this week, but better than the past few weeks when I haven't had time to give the tea party more than the briefest glance 

It's beautiful here in Tucson but the temperature's have been bouncing around like crazy, 84 today, 88 tomorrow, back to 60s by midweek, then settling into the 70s and low 80s, though who knows - the predictions change by the day and hour! My winter garden is happy and I've just made a post to my blog with the recipe for Greek Avgolemono Soup, which I made for the first time yesterday. DH and I both liked it very much.

The recipe is at: http://morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com/

It's very simple, just broth, rice, eggs, and lemon, and fresh dill. I love fresh dill. If you scroll down farther to my post on lemon curd, you'll see that I'm a bit nervous about just how long you need to cook something that's thickened with egg, but this worked out well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I'm jumping in rather late this week, but better than the past few weeks when I haven't had time to give the tea party more than the briefest glance
> 
> It's beautiful here in Tucson but the temperature's have been bouncing around like crazy, 84 today, 88 tomorrow, back to 60s by midweek, then settling into the 70s and low 80s, though who knows - the predictions change by the day and hour! My winter garden is happy and I've just made a post to my blog with the recipe for Greek Avgolemono Soup, which I made for the first time yesterday. DH and I both liked it very much.
> 
> ...


I love your lemon tree. :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Your lemons look marvelous! So healthy! Are they in a pot or the ground?


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For all you Harley Davidson fans out there, I just thought you'd like to see a photo I took last week of my friend's _1340 Softail Custom._
> 
> Dave


Oh gorgeous! I was a biker chick when I was a teenager! 
All my boyfriends had motorcyles. They would get sick of driving me around on them and say "let's take the car!" LOL

June


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bellestarr, the soup looks and sounds delicious. It must be nice to live in a warm climate and be able to pick lemons from your own tree! :thumbup:


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm jumping in rather late this week, but better than the past few weeks when I haven't had time to give the tea party more than the briefest glance
> ...


Ohh, I miss my lemon tree in CA!!!!! It produced two crops a year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you on that dandylion - what will they do when those things go "down" and they do - they won't know how to operate. i think my grandchildren would rather go naked than leave the house without their cell phones - ipods, etc.

i am old and a fuddy dud - and i tease my grandchildren insensently about living without their cell phones. i think it is the sign of the times and we would probably be the same way if we were their age.

however - i still don't own a cell phone. lol

sam

quote=dandylion]Well, I just got caught up. I had no idea it was one AM.

You are all fascinating!

I have to ask if anyone has ever been to a "gender" party. 
I just went to one Friday night, and found out the sex and name of my newest great-grand-niece, which is now only 18 weeks in the whomb. It was all pretty amazing, looking at the ultra sound and seeing a blow up of the 7 inch, 6 ounce darling sticking out her toungue and moving arms and legs around 

My darling, Tatum (7 yr old grandniece) and I rode in the backseat of Dady's car while watching her navigate on her dad's ipod with just her little pointer finger. I thought "This child has nothing to be amazed by" Soon this technology will be outdated and her school computer will probably have ESP. She probably will not even have to move a finger or say a word to draw a picture or write a book. 
It's amazing, but sad and frightening also. 
I'm probably being an old fuddy duddy.

Well, goodnight friends. I've got to go collapse! Sue/dandylion[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jmai - i classify mine just as you do - dishrags i have i think three binders - one for just regular dishrags - round dishrags and picture dishrags - i use my bed to lay them out in piles so separate them. right now i have a two foot high stack to put in binders - i need several lifetimes to knit them all. i have them all saved in my documents separated into catagories if i want to look at them that way.

it's always nice to find someone else with a passion for patterns.

sam



jmai5421 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Luckily, I have many of the patterns that I had in the computer already printed, stored in plastic sleeves and placed in binders. Whew!! Thank goodness for that.
> ...


I also have mine in hard copies stored in binders. Any yes, I need more binders and I need to put more of the patterns and hints that I have printed off into the binders. They are all over the family room. How so you sort your patterns? I have binders for each category like adult sweaters, children sweaters, socks, hats, mittens and scarves, etc. I need to divide some of them more and also get new binders. yes, I have too many patterns and they take lots of room, but I like to have the tangible to hang on to and look through while sitting in a comfortable chair, not at the computer.[/quote]


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

oh, you got me there, Sam. I do have a cell phone, and I would have an ipod if I could afford it, but they frighten me just the same when they are in the hands of impressionable little angels. 

I really feel much safer and less anxious when I'm on the road, when my cell phone is with me. Everything has it's advantages I guess.
I'm updating, but I'm kicking and screaming all of the way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mavisb said:


> Hi all! it is Sunday 4 March and for the first time we have lovely Sunshine and no rain. Hopefully the floods will recede in our area. We are up high but our main road down to Windsor and Richmond is closed as are a lot of roads further down the mountains, hopefully it will clear some water. Our Warragammba dam looked beautificul with the water spilling out the sluice gates. Unfortunately it made the Nepean River rise quite a bit. It hasn't been like this for fourteen years.


Watched the news this morning about your floods. So sorry to hear about it. Glad you are out of the area. It seems that weather everywhere is changing drastically and making lives miserable.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Althea said:


> Dave, I kept my IBM golfball typewriter until last year when I reluctantly disposed of it, since I hadn't used it for quite a few years and needed the space on my desk at home. Best typewriter ever made, in my opinion - and I've been a typist since I was 15 (now 68). Pretty hard to type an envelope on a computer, unless you have a fancy attachment on your printer. Their only drawback was that they were so damned heavy!


I agree with you - still wish I had one. Every time I see one at an auction, I think - should I? and then I don't. Your right about envelopes. I know we can do envelopes and labels on the computer but I'm too lazy to install the program.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I got a little behind today. Finally finished the posts, which were enjoyable as usual.
I will be doomed if my computer crashes and I lose everything. I keep most of my patterns and a lot of recipes on it. I try to back up and store on a flash drive, but haven't done it in a while. I'll put that on my To Do list!
An excellent children's book about a dog sled race is Stone Fox. I cry everytime I read it, and sometimes even when I think about it! A must read for dog lovers and sentimental people.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

siouxann - thanks for the waffle recipe. It sounds delicious.

I thought I would try a chicken and rice casserole last night so I looked for a recipe (receipt) and found one that called for mushroom soup. It was yuk!! Wasted a can of soup and 2 pieces of chicken, along with the rice. Sometimes it doesn't pay!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> siouxann - thanks for the waffle recipe. It sounds delicious.
> 
> I thought I would try a chicken and rice casserole last night so I looked for a recipe (receipt) and found one that called for mushroom soup. It was yuk!! Wasted a can of soup and 2 pieces of chicken, along with the rice. Sometimes it doesn't pay!


If it is the same one that I use, you have to tweek the recipe. I add vegetables (not tomatoes) to the rice mix. I also serve pickles with this as they just seem to go with this dish. I know of lots of people that this dish does please. Others may not enjoy it as much. My Mom will add chopped red peppers as well although I cant digest them properly so I dont use peppers.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm making a roast in the crock pot, the smell is driving everyone crazy hungry here, even Mom, LOL. It's a simple recipe, 3 lb chuck roast, 1/2 cup beef broth, 1 onion quartered, 1/2 cup red wine, flour (for coating roast) a bit of olive oil in a skillet, garlic powder, and 3 to 4 cloves of garlic, salt and pepper. I dredge the roast in flour, put it in the skillet with the oil (hot) add the onions also, brown both sides of the roast but only to brown it, place in the crock pot along with the wine, onions, beef broth, and garlic powder and garlic cloves. I like to cook mine for at least 8 hrs, 10 if I have the time, it is fall apart tender! Usually have garlic mashed potatoes or rice or noodles and some type of green veggie, tonight it will be the mashed potatoes and English peas (per Mom's request) :wink:


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

WoW!! So many posts already. I could not post yesterday as computer kept freezing. Today I learned many others also having problems.I had just cleaned and scanned the night before opening so should have been all right. No malicious was detected. Today everything seems to be running smoothly. 
To all of you who are storing patterns on computers, you might use the USB.flashdrives to store various categories of patterns and would avoid losing them to crashes-that is what I am going to do if I can ever get to the stationery store. These would save lots of space and still preserve the patterns. In ADDITION there's the cloud storage that Dave has talked about. These preserve the space on your computer while maintaining the speed by using less space.
Re nutrition: At one or another time in my life I have been told to avoid nearly every food due to some health condition: I have diabetes, Crohn's Disease, Fibromyalgia, Arthritis, and now M-gus( poss. precursor of multiple myeloma)and hypertension. The foods to avoid: citrus, dairy, red meat, nightshades, fibrous vegetable and sugar salt and eggs. Can someone tell me what should be my diet- I think it would not be a healthy one as one diet is 180 deg opposite the other. My point is I don't think any of us should altogether avoid these foods.All most all of these conditions is inflammatory.It would be impossible to maintain health. Moderation in all foods is the only key.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> oh, you got me there, Sam. I do have a cell phone, and I would have an ipod if I could afford it, but they frighten me just the same when they are in the hands of impressionable little angels.
> 
> I really feel much safer and less anxious when I'm on the road, when my cell phone is with me. Everything has it's advantages I guess.
> I'm updating, but I'm kicking and screaming all of the way.


I do have a mobile phone, but I frequently leave it at home and keep it turned off most of the time, they're very intrusive. If people want to tell me something, they can write a letter, there's very little so urgent it can't wait a couple of days.

The more irritating they become, the more likely I am to give up on computers, I'm not convinced I really need one. In a few weeks my area will switch off all analogue television transmissions, another great time-waster, I'm so tempted to let the screen go blank forever and reclaim the wall-space!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > oh, you got me there, Sam. I do have a cell phone, and I would have an ipod if I could afford it, but they frighten me just the same when they are in the hands of impressionable little angels.
> ...


I love my laptop and the web, and that is coming from somebody who never trusted any information until I had found it in a book three times or so. However, recently I decided my internet provider, Time Warner, is just so expensive that I should switch to DSL. With Time Warner I was paying around $15 a month just for local stations - the kind we used to pick up for free. The phone company has an agreement with a dish network so they can compete in the market. I was not impressed with the stations offered so at the moment my TV is just for playing DVDs and games. I remember when the TV was a thing that you turned on and pictures were there, a variety of stations. Like a radio. We can still listen to a radio without paying anybody. In this case I am a real fuddy duddy. There was a time when 'the airwaves' belonged to us all, and TV stations had to do some percentage of informational or just public interest broadcasting. Some time when I wasn't paying attention, the airwaves were taken away from us, and it irks me to have to pay for what used to be free.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > oh, you got me there, Sam. I do have a cell phone, and I would have an ipod if I could afford it, but they frighten me just the same when they are in the hands of impressionable little angels.
> ...


We rarely watch any tv, well Mom does, but in the family area only time it is on is for news, or under severe weather times. We do occasionally put a movie in, but that is rare also. We spend more time doing other things, in the warm months and warm days we are usually outside doing something, at night we relax me with my knitting and my roomie has her crafts or her games. In the winter we do so many things to occupy time the tv just is a dust catcher for the most part. Though I have a wonderful dvd of a fireplace complete with the popping of the wood, if only I could have the warmth of it !! I do use my cell phone, it's my link should something happen to Mom if I get the chance to be out of the house for a bit. Also my DS uses it to contact should he decide to change plans to come home early or later when the weather is bad. (he works a lot of evening hours and I worry if the weather is bad)
Since retirement, I would be lost without my computer, I look up so many things, get so many ideas, for everything from my garden to my workshop and most definitely for my knitting. I'm taking art classes online and I keep my Master Gardener status up to date with different papers and such. Plus of course the many new friends I am making all around this wonderful world of knitting via this forum.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > For all you Harley Davidson fans out there, I just thought you'd like to see a photo I took last week of my friend's _1340 Softail Custom._
> ...


I got tired of waiting for some guy to take me riding. Bought my own bike, learned to ride and was off on my own.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Have to admit, I cannot do without my TV, cell phone, and internet. I'd get rid of my land line, but feel like then the calls I ignore would start showing up on my cell.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

I got tired of waiting for some guy to take me riding. Bought my own bike, learned to ride and was off on my own.[/quote]

Amen to that!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I too have to admit, somehow would feel lost without my TV. I watch lots of movies, and I love my sports.... can't afford to go to live games, so I watch my favorite teams on TV. There are times during the day especially, when I will listen to music, either while knitting or to just have that background noise while reading. 

Pammie - I did get rid of my land-line. Had a cell phone just so I had it with me when I was out and about alone in the car. Upgraded it recently, and saw no point in paying 2 separate phone bills. 

My folks upgraded the cable TV to include the internet since I was gone everyday to the library (free internet) to do job hunting. This way, they have me at home so I can cook, bake, help Mom with their laundry, etc.

Sam, I also have a 3-ring binder with printed patterns. I have them sorted by type... scarves, afghans, dishcloths, hats and gloves. They are in protective plastic sheets. I also did this with the many recipes I have either printed up from the internet or cut out of magazines or copied from right here on the forum. 

Not sure if my cookbook collection is larger than my yarn stash. But, my collection of fiction, bios, and classics takes up 5 book cases....each have 6 separate shelves; then there are the boxes.......


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

flockie, the best part of having home internet is to do things in my pajamas! I also think that TV is a habit of living alone. Even though my DD lives with me, she isn't home much, so I am basically alone. My TV, internet, and land phone are on one bill, and my cell on another. I know I could save money, but not quite ready to give it up. Good luck on the job hunting.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Well, I am too old to do that now, and too risky with the huge traffic around here, and several bikers been killed lately. Plus, my insurance (life) won't cover me in a bike accident.

June


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, March 8 has been labeled as National Breakfast Day in Canada. Could you give us a couple of good solid breakfast dishes to make?? Preferably before Thursday so we can shop for the necessary ingredients if we dont have them on hand. Thanks ever so much!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> flockie, the best part of having home internet is to do things in my pajamas! I also think that TV is a habit of living alone. Even though my DD lives with me, she isn't home much, so I am basically alone. My TV, internet, and land phone are on one bill, and my cell on another. I know I could save money, but not quite ready to give it up. Good luck on the job hunting.


Thanks, been job hunting for 4 years! Most of the $$$$ I make comes from my baking for friends, neighbors, folks from my church. My gift to my sister on her wedding day - I baked several kinds of cookies, brownies, biscotti, mini cheese cakes, and cream puffs and made up large trays of these for each table at the reception. In addition, I made sugar cookies using a wedding cake shaped cookie cutter, they were decorated with icing, and I put them into celophane bags as favors for each guest.

I have also done some temp work, but that has dropped off dramatically. I have worked 3 days since last September.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - what was the tea party like?
> 
> sam


The Tea Party was OK. Didn't know many of the people. I got my Dh to take a photo of the table- will try and get on early Saturday and post a photo so we can visualise a table to sit around. 
Lovely delicate cakes, sandwiches etc. Crusts off the sandwiches which is of course the only way to do it for something like a Tea Party and my hair curls beutifully without the crusts so that is not an issue. The table was so beutiful that people were reluctant to eat the cakes!
After the Tea PArty we needed to take David's parents back to there place a 2 drive away- and turn round and come stright back as we needed to be an hour and half away in the opposite direction early the next morning. By the time we arrived home the first final in the cricket between us and Sri Lanka had started. We managed to srape a win, but as we had been in an apparently unbeatable situation it wasn't a good result to scrap in at the last minute. Tomorrow is the second of three finals and it is here in Adelaide. Planning on getting a ticket to go. Hopefully we will win but Sri Lanka are very good so they could well win, which will mean we need to play the third game on Thursday. Don't think I could justify paying to go to that as well though.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

flockie, I understand jobs are few and far between across the states. My DN has not been able to find one in Texas. I think he should move to a different city and see if something is there. But his teenage step-daughter doesn't want to move. It is hard to know what to do. Good luck, and never give up!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Dave I love it. You do have a way of explaining things. ROFL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Good morning from North Carolina. Woke this morning to a pea soup fog and it was really eerie. Decided to go down the drive for the paper and it reminded me of one of those sci-fi movies where the person walked off into a fog never to be seen again. Can you hear the organ playing?
> 
> /quote]
> 
> One of my early childhood memories is of standing at the window of our flat in London with my father and sisters watching Mum walking in a pea soup fog. I had always thought tht she was just going for a walk, and one day I asked her about it. Sure enough she had always wanted to walk in one of these fogs so while Dad was around to watch us she went off for her walk. As we came out to Australia late 1960 it must have been round then (actually thinking about it might have been just before we left as she knew that she wouldn't get the chance again. I think my father was holding a baby and if so it would have been my oldest brother who was only a few months old when we left England. But if it had been the summer before it would have been my second sister. (I was the oldest of 9 with the first 4 being born in England and the rest once Mum and Dad returned to Australai).


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey, Sam, I'm older than you and I own a cell phone. As dandylion said, they're good in an emergency. We bought ours just to have for just such an occasion. We bought them at Walmart for about $20 each. Then we spend about $20 every 3 months for service and 90 minutes of time for each phone. I don't care to get into the expensive models and high-priced monthly fees. They are nice, though; they do everything but the cooking and the housework!


----------



## Paunie (Dec 19, 2011)

Wannabear, you are so lucky to have the UNC channel (PBS) It is one of the better ones and we in Va. love it. Paunie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patocenizo - we will expect a knit by purl description of all the went on. sounds like a wonderful trip.

sam


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> We rarely watch any tv, well Mom does, but in the family area only time it is on is for news, or under severe weather times. We do occasionally put a movie in, but that is rare also. We spend more time doing other things, in the warm months and warm days we are usually outside doing something, at night we relax me with my knitting and my roomie has her crafts or her games. In the winter we do so many things to occupy time the tv just is a dust catcher for the most part. Though I have a wonderful dvd of a fireplace complete with the popping of the wood, if only I could have the warmth of it !! I do use my cell phone, it's my link should something happen to Mom if I get the chance to be out of the house for a bit. Also my DS uses it to contact should he decide to change plans to come home early or later when the weather is bad. (he works a lot of evening hours and I worry if the weather is bad)
> Since retirement, I would be lost without my computer, I look up so many things, get so many ideas, for everything from my garden to my workshop and most definitely for my knitting. I'm taking art classes online and I keep my Master Gardener status up to date with different papers and such. Plus of course the many new friends I am making all around this wonderful world of knitting via this forum.


I'm envious of the life you are living. The last time I saw my mother she didn't recognize me. She doesn't have Alzheimer's or anything, it's just that I don't matter to her. There is no way that she and I and any one of my children could live together in one house. It would spontaneously combust.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does he ever ride it or is it just to look at.

sam

you can tell how often i've been on a motorcycle. lol



FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Paunie said:


> Wannabear, you are so lucky to have the UNC channel (PBS) It is one of the better ones and we in Va. love it. Paunie


PBS is one of the best things available to us. Then there's my library card. Between the two, I can get all the stimulation and entertainment I need.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Sam, Dave and all
I have not been on here in many months until today, I received a message from Sam in response to a e mail I sent him in August. I told Sam I would get back on to say hello to all. I missed everyone and all the post and recipes.
Just so no one gets the wrong idea, I was not offended by anyone.
My weather here is awful very warm and rain on Sat. with tornados, and the report today is not good it is supposed to be in the 20's overnight and there go all the beautiful blooms and fruit. One of the most beautiful things I have ever seen, was one march we had a ice storm and it encased the blooms in ice and the pink Peachtree blooms with the bright sun and blue sky would take your breath away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bellestarr - can you get notice of your blog in your email? i don't have facebook or any of the other things but love to have it come to my email.

sam,

what does one do with lemon curd?



bellestarr12 said:


> I'm jumping in rather late this week, but better than the past few weeks when I haven't had time to give the tea party more than the briefest glance
> 
> It's beautiful here in Tucson but the temperature's have been bouncing around like crazy, 84 today, 88 tomorrow, back to 60s by midweek, then settling into the 70s and low 80s, though who knows - the predictions change by the day and hour! My winter garden is happy and I've just made a post to my blog with the recipe for Greek Avgolemono Soup, which I made for the first time yesterday. DH and I both liked it very much.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do agree dandylion - when i drive any distance heidi always insists i take her cell phone - it does give one a sense of security that you can reach out if you have trouble on the road.

sam



dandylion said:


> oh, you got me there, Sam. I do have a cell phone, and I would have an ipod if I could afford it, but they frighten me just the same when they are in the hands of impressionable little angels.
> 
> I really feel much safer and less anxious when I'm on the road, when my cell phone is with me. Everything has it's advantages I guess.
> I'm updating, but I'm kicking and screaming all of the way.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hey, Sam, I'm older than you and I own a cell phone. As dandylion said, they're good in an emergency. We bought ours just to have for just such an occasion. We bought them at Walmart for about $20 each. Then we spend about $20 every 3 months for service and 90 minutes of time for each phone. I don't care to get into the expensive models and high-priced monthly fees. They are nice, though; they do everything but the cooking and the housework!


Years ago I got a tracfone to keep in the car for emergencies. Now I keep it in my pocket in case I should fall or something. Pretty soon I suppose I will have to leave it turned on so I could summon help more easily. I'm planning to use this as a little less expensive kind of lifelife and something that is usable further from the house. It has been useful to turn it on if I am away from the house and someone potentially needs to get in touch with me. But almost no one knows the number because I do not use it as a routine phone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> bellestarr - can you get notice of your blog in your email? i don't have facebook or any of the other things but love to have it come to my email.
> 
> sam,
> 
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do agree dandylion - when i drive any distance heidi always insists i take her cell phone - it does give one a sense of security that you can reach out if you have trouble on the road.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hello Sam, Dave and all
> I have not been on here in many months until today, I received a message from Sam in response to a e mail I sent him in August. I told Sam I would get back on to say hello to all. I missed everyone and all the post and recipes.
> Just so no one gets the wrong idea, I was not offended by anyone.
> My weather here is awful very warm and rain on Sat. with tornados, and the report today is not good it is supposed to be in the 20's overnight and there go all the beautiful blooms and fruit. One of the most beautiful things I have ever seen, was one march we had a ice storm and it encased the blooms in ice and the pink Peachtree blooms with the bright sun and blue sky would take your breath away.


I was wondering about you recently. Glad to hear you are still around. Did you ever get the socks done (that was you wasn't it?)
Someone asked about Purple V earlier- I see posts from her everynow and then in other topics so she is still hanging around


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I have falling-down problems too, and my youngest daughter seems to be worried about leaving home and nobody being around to help me. I told her I'd get a cell phone and keep it on my person at all times. She needs to go off to college. She has a cell phone that she uses the way I use the land line, but it's also a comfort to me when she takes off bicycling or walking. I know she can call home.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I have falling-down problems too, and my youngest daughter seems to be worried about leaving home and nobody being around to help me. I told her I'd get a cell phone and keep it on my person at all times. She needs to go off to college. She has a cell phone that she uses the way I use the land line, but it's also a comfort to me when she takes off bicycling or walking. I know she can call home.


I have a cordless phone that goes with me everywhere I go through my house, and outside as well. If I leave and go shopping or something, then if I need help, the town is small enough that everyone is everyone elses' neighbour and source of help. When I lived in the city and had a cell phone, I was always tied to it "just in case something happened". Now I have freedom from the cell phone and I am a happy camper!! :wink:


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

OMG! I had the Pasta alla Norma for dinner tonight and I ate too much. I DO NOT FEEL GUILTY. It was sooooo good Dave. Thank you!!!!!!!! I had no crushed red pepper flakes, so I sprinkled in some cayenne (with some trepidation, because once it's in, its in), and added some frozen peas (just because). Made quite a lot, so I'll have it several times this week.

Dave- I kiss the ground upon which you walk!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hello Sam, Dave and all
> I have not been on here in many months until today, I received a message from Sam in response to a e mail I sent him in August. I told Sam I would get back on to say hello to all. I missed everyone and all the post and recipes.
> Just so no one gets the wrong idea, I was not offended by anyone.
> My weather here is awful very warm and rain on Sat. with tornados, and the report today is not good it is supposed to be in the 20's overnight and there go all the beautiful blooms and fruit. One of the most beautiful things I have ever seen, was one march we had a ice storm and it encased the blooms in ice and the pink Peachtree blooms with the bright sun and blue sky would take your breath away.


Hope to see more of you!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

flockie said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > flockie, the best part of having home internet is to do things in my pajamas! I also think that TV is a habit of living alone. Even though my DD lives with me, she isn't home much, so I am basically alone. My TV, internet, and land phone are on one bill, and my cell on another. I know I could save money, but not quite ready to give it up. Good luck on the job hunting.
> ...


Wow-- that's a lot of work! What a lovely gift to your sister!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

wannabear said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > We rarely watch any tv, well Mom does, but in the family area only time it is on is for news, or under severe weather times. We do occasionally put a movie in, but that is rare also. We spend more time doing other things, in the warm months and warm days we are usually outside doing something, at night we relax me with my knitting and my roomie has her crafts or her games. In the winter we do so many things to occupy time the tv just is a dust catcher for the most part. Though I have a wonderful dvd of a fireplace complete with the popping of the wood, if only I could have the warmth of it !! I do use my cell phone, it's my link should something happen to Mom if I get the chance to be out of the house for a bit. Also my DS uses it to contact should he decide to change plans to come home early or later when the weather is bad. (he works a lot of evening hours and I worry if the weather is bad)
> ...


Hey Wannabear, trust me it isn't all wonderful all the time, my parents divorced when I was 7, didn't see Mom again till I was 16, long story short, we have managed a good relationship the past 35 yrs, she loves her Grandsons, my brother was the "chosen" one in our family, he died from cancer in 08, we weren't that close but we got along okay, my Pop and step-mom passed away in 2010, with no one left I brought Mom to live with me, she is unable to drive, falls more than she stands up when she tries to walk, she has micro strokes several times a week, (cannot figure out the cause), 90 % of the time she is a sweet loving lady, the other 10% I try to just leave her alone. My sons and my roomie and my other 2 best friends are my saving grace, the youngest son lives here with us, he's a blessing. I have RA, Osteo and a blood disease, so on my bad days he and Roomie help with Mom's needs. I'm alive by the grace of God, faced many trials since the day I was born, married an abusive man, survived that and now, I'm retired, have a wonderful extended family, I have a warm comfortable home, I have 1.5 acres of land to play around with, live in a beautiful area, surrounded by mountains and lots of waterfalls to explore. I am blessed to be where I am, who I am with, and the love that surrounds us all. I am making wonderful friends here on KP, everyone is so helpful and thoughtful towards each other. So though I frog and frog and frog some more, I know when I get stuck I can come here find help and friends that have been there before. Plus I get all these great receipts and free patterns that are tried and true! How much better can it get???


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Golly, Dave! People are kissing the ground you walk on! I think I'll keep some of my better recipes (receipts)under wraps lest I be swamped with admirers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Golly, Dave! People are kissing the ground you walk on! I think I'll keep some of my better recipes (receipts)under wraps lest I be swamped with admirers.


Wannabear, just think if these admirers all lined up in a row/s, you could charge admission for them to step foot in your house and shake your hand. Even at 10 cents each, you would have your stashes paid for for the next several years!!! And if they wanted a signed photo of you, that is extra! haha, you have fun and expand those recipes!! What is your favorite food to eat? you likely have several just like the rest of us!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Your lemons look marvelous! So healthy! Are they in a pot or the ground?


Thank you, NanaCaren and siouxann (wish I could quote 2 messages in 1 reply)

Siouxann, it's a dwarf Meyer lemon, and it's in a half wine barrel (oak, I think), about 3' across and not quite that deep. This is its 3rd year on our patio.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Paunie said:
> 
> 
> > Wannabear, you are so lucky to have the UNC channel (PBS) It is one of the better ones and we in Va. love it. Paunie
> ...


I agree - currently I'm in Downton Abbey withdrawal! And I should get one of those T-shirts that says "so many books, so little time!" We had cable for a few years and realized we were watching stuff we weren't really interested in, just because we were paying for it, so we called to cancel it. When the cable guy came out to disconnect it, he kept apologizing and finally I understood: he thought the company was disconnecting us because we hadn't paid our bill! Somehow he just couldn't wrap his head around the idea that there were people who might not want cable! :lol:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


Marianne, your life now does sound wonderful, but clearly you paid plenty of dues to get there. Bless you and your generous spirit!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Needleme said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Thanks, it was.... but it's something I love doing.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Sam, Dave and all
> ...


Me too!!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> bellestarr - can you get notice of your blog in your email? i don't have facebook or any of the other things but love to have it come to my email.
> 
> sam,
> 
> ...


Sam, I wrote you a pm about the blog - maybe you can subscribe without being on Facebook - but I tried to sign my mom up for it and didn't know how - I'm not really very much of a techie, I'm afraid 

Lemon curd can be used as a spread (it's my uncle's favorite thing on toast) or a filling for pastries - it's kind of a much richer version of the lemon filling in a lemon meringue pie. Of course you could just eat it out of the jar with a spoon (I've caught Joe doing that but can't scold him because I like a pure taste of it myself sometimes).

I had just a couple of tablespoonfuls of this last batch left yesterday, and I mixed it with an equal amount of light cream cheese and spread it on graham crackers. Soooooo good - oh, no, another bad habit! (I had a friend once blame me for her weight gain, said it was all my fault for introducing her to cream cheese and jam sandwiches)


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

To those of you that have extended me a welcome, thank you, it is nice to be missed. Hearts and flowers to you.
Martin


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

"cream cheese and jam sandwiches)[/quote]"

ooh dandylion - i feel a favorite snack coming on me - two of my favorite spreads together - wow.

sam


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Well Sunday Pm drawing to a close. I've messed up my connection to yahoo and had to do a lot of searching to get my mail. I don't know it seemed to happen when I signed up for firefox. One has to know so d*** much and one thing negates another. Will I ever be able to get photos posted and stored in cloud storage as my computed bogs down, freezes,or stalls or hangs or whatever you call it. I have gone from 30 some e-mails yesterday to 91 today and it seems every time I use the computer I get some more. no time for knitting any more. A puppy's been on my mind all weekend. Don't know if it would be fair now as I am only home evenings. Marlark Marge.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Hey, Sam, I'm older than you and I own a cell phone. As dandylion said, they're good in an emergency. We bought ours just to have for just such an occasion. We bought them at Walmart for about $20 each. Then we spend about $20 every 3 months for service and 90 minutes of time for each phone. I don't care to get into the expensive models and high-priced monthly fees. They are nice, though; they do everything but the cooking and the housework!


As you know, life in London is almost impossible without a mobile phone. We use the wretched things for train tickets, hotel reservations, theatre and exhibition tickets, online banking, they even store shop loyalty cards in the form of scannable barcodes and vouchers are sent direct to your phone! About the most useful thing is that mine is linked to my _Evernote_ account, something I do like.

_The Lad_ did a lot of eye-rolling over my technophobic rant, "One day you'll confuse yourself and forget which of your eccentricities you mean", he warned. He's brmmmd off back to school and yes, he will send me a text message to say he's arrived safely.

I don't mind text messages, they don't demand to be answered like a ringing phone. I remember my wonderful former secretary's dislike of telephones. She felt it was unfair that those who had taken the trouble to write a letter were treated with less urgency than lazy individuals who thought possession of a telephone and the action of dialling a number gave them the right to pester people and queue-jump. I loved her egalitarian approach and she had a genius for guaranteeing I was undisturbed when I was thinking about a project, a good secretary is worth her, or his, weight in gold!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> does he ever ride it or is it just to look at.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


He does ride it a bit, but they aren't really suitable for tight twisty roads and although capable of pulling tree stumps out of the ground, they aren't much fun at speed, the vibration loosens teeth. It's a big shiny Harley for trundling around on a sunny day, it isn't really a city bike. But on the other hand, nor are the kind of bikes I like; 180mph superbikes don't get many chances to stretch their legs in London, they're also useless for carrying shopping!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Hello Sam, Dave and all
> I have not been on here in many months until today, I received a message from Sam in response to a e mail I sent him in August. I told Sam I would get back on to say hello to all. I missed everyone and all the post and recipes.
> Just so no one gets the wrong idea, I was not offended by anyone.
> My weather here is awful very warm and rain on Sat. with tornados, and the report today is not good it is supposed to be in the 20's overnight and there go all the beautiful blooms and fruit. One of the most beautiful things I have ever seen, was one march we had a ice storm and it encased the blooms in ice and the pink Peachtree blooms with the bright sun and blue sky would take your breath away.


Glad to hear from, don't be a stranger, we've missed you!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does one do with lemon curd?


It's great as small tartlets, as a filling in a sponge cake, spread thickly on artisanal bread, or you can swirl it into ice-cream for a little total luxury!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ceili said:


> OMG! I had the Pasta alla Norma for dinner tonight and I ate too much. I DO NOT FEEL GUILTY. It was sooooo good Dave. Thank you!!!!!!!! I had no crushed red pepper flakes, so I sprinkled in some cayenne (with some trepidation, because once it's in, its in), and added some frozen peas (just because). Made quite a lot, so I'll have it several times this week.
> 
> Dave- I kiss the ground upon which you walk!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad you like it, cayenne pepper is a great substitute for chilli flakes; they add peas to it in the North of Italy, so you were absolutely right there. It's a healthy dish with a good balance of carbohydrates, vegetables, protein from the cheese and olive oil, add a salad and it's perfect. It's also very easy to cook and that's always an advantage!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Golly, Dave! People are kissing the ground you walk on! I think I'll keep some of my better recipes (receipts)under wraps lest I be swamped with admirers.


Bit scary, but I think it was meant figuratively! _Pasta Alla Norma_ is one of those classic dishes that is far greater than the sum of its parts, it's always useful to have a few of those up one's sleeve.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Paunie said:
> ...


Because I mainly watch documentaries and news programmes on television and listen to Radio 4, I have been told on many occassions I need to 'get a life' and stop worrying about learning things I don't need to know. Curiously I remain unconvinced I need to know the ins-and-outs of every soap opera, I really don't need a man carrying a red flag ahead of the plot to follow a story-line either, it's a hazard of reading too many decent books!

Dave


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Well, Dave, we are all the better for your repertoire of interesting information and keen interest in wide-ranging topics. I think you have a great life already and I thank you for sharing it with us here!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Bellestarr, the soup looks and sounds delicious. It must be nice to live in a warm climate and be able to pick lemons from your own tree! :thumbup:


Menton, famous for its lemons, is very pleasant at this time of year too, where did I put my passport?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> I'm jumping in rather late this week, but better than the past few weeks when I haven't had time to give the tea party more than the briefest glance
> 
> It's beautiful here in Tucson but the temperature's have been bouncing around like crazy, 84 today, 88 tomorrow, back to 60s by midweek, then settling into the 70s and low 80s, though who knows - the predictions change by the day and hour! My winter garden is happy and I've just made a post to my blog with the recipe for Greek Avgolemono Soup, which I made for the first time yesterday. DH and I both liked it very much.
> 
> ...


Looks delicious! Lovely lemons, unfortunately they're very much an indoor thing in the UK, but they will grow in a conservatory, provided it's heated in Winter!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


I agree. My daughter with 4 children got rid of cable tv. she said there just wasn't much on except news. Too much violence and sex. They are computer nerds and get the news that way. They have Netflicks for $8 per month and thus control what the children watch. They actually have family night on many Saturdays with popcorn and blankets on the family room floor. That reminds me of the outdoor movies popcorn, blankets and pajamas. The car was a little crowded. Sprawled out on the floor sounds more comfortable and the kids can stay there all night as in a slumber party.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Sam, Dave and all
> ...


A few pages back on the TP thread someone was asking about Jessica Jean. She posted on a couple of threads one about yarn stash vs hoarding. I loved her answer. She is so witty. I put in the thread that we were looking for her and hope everything is ok with her.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

maryanne said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


Me three!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

12th of March is Commonwealth Day, so to celebrate I've made an egg cosy based on the flag. You can find my cosy at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65615-1.html

Hope you like the design
Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

siouxann said:


> maryanne said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Me four and I'm sure, more.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr - can you get notice of your blog in your email? i don't have facebook or any of the other things but love to have it come to my email.
> ...


There is a wonderful ATK cheesecake recipe that uses lemon curd on the top. What a hit that made the first time I baked it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Sam, I'm older than you and I own a cell phone. As dandylion said, they're good in an emergency. We bought ours just to have for just such an occasion. We bought them at Walmart for about $20 each. Then we spend about $20 every 3 months for service and 90 minutes of time for each phone. I don't care to get into the expensive models and high-priced monthly fees. They are nice, though; they do everything but the cooking and the housework!
> ...


It frosts me when I am in an establishment, likely a store, and the ringing phone takes precedence over whatever we are in the middle of. It seems to me at the least it should be answered and the person told to wait.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:roll: flockie-Sorry to know you are out of work. My dau-in-law was also laid off last August, and she is her only means of support.Had been on her job 22 years. Whe now is 60. Feel really bad for her-she is so fustrated, but still out here trying to find work. I always ask prayer for the unemployed. I could stand to work, but at this time and season I take care of my disable husband-no way to hold down a job-he can't be left alone. I feel for those families that have small,or school age children at home. May God bless you with good friends and family to help out during this time for you.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Went to lunch with a friend and her family Saturday. She got a call and spent 20 minutes on the phone. Bothers me when people do this!



mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:XD: Rookie Retiree-Thanks for the wave! We have went thru Mt Prospect a few times in the past-don't get out much. MyDH sister lives in Sterlin. He grew up in Rock Falls where he was born. Was part of the CCC's out of LaSalle. Trying to think of the name of the state park lodge they built-for the life of me-it has left me!! It starts with ans S. Sorry about your refrigerator. Things seem to go out when we least expect it.Years back I had a refrigerator go out with lots of meat in it. I spent all day cooking it up so when they came out to fix it laater in the day-I could then freeze it. I don't want to do that again. Still miss knitting. Trying to stay busy with reading and cleaning out knitting stash and books. It's funny I had started binders some years back, so this gives me a little time to catch up. we hav eto go to Madison,Wi. next Monday for my DH appt. at the VA. Glad you was able to see new grandchild-I imagine she is beautiful.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Avgolemeno Soup: This tickled me because it's Lent and we Greeks can't eat meat just now so Lemon soup is not on our menus. I have to mention though that even some of our older Greek ladies are try to cheat in making this wonderful soup by using canned chicken and rice soup and adding lemon. (((ggg Using the traditional recipe though some of the ladies make chicken stock using leftover bits of chicken, onions, carrots, and celery and then giving it a whizz in the blender before adding the eggs and lemon. However you do it, it's delicious!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Sam, Dave and all
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Went to lunch with a friend and her family Saturday. She got a call and spent 20 minutes on the phone. Bothers me when people do this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember, a telephone does not possess human rights; it has the right to ring, but not to be answered. If you leave it alone, it'll go away, aren't mute buttons wonderful?

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: flockie-Sorry to know you are out of work. My dau-in-law was also laid off last August, and she is her only means of support.Had been on her job 22 years. Whe now is 60. Feel really bad for her-she is so fustrated, but still out here trying to find work. I always ask prayer for the unemployed. I could stand to work, but at this time and season I take care of my disable husband-no way to hold down a job-he can't be left alone. I feel for those families that have small,or school age children at home. May God bless you with good friends and family to help out during this time for you.


Thanks Carol, I worked 35 years at Marshall Field's. Was laid off when Macy's took over. I'm 57 years old. I think part of the problem is employers won't hire if you've been out of work for as long as I have. They also think since I have so much experience I probably want to be President.... I'd be happy with entry level. All I want is to use my skills and get a paycheck at the end of the week; I don't need to run the corporation. Lucky or not, I'm single with no children... and I have parents that are generous.... all they ask is to keep my room clean, do my laundry, and cook dinner. I too will keep your DIL in my prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to lunch with a friend and her family Saturday. She got a call and spent 20 minutes on the phone. Bothers me when people do this!
> ...


I just told my daughter pretty much the same thing. She asked why i didn't answer my phone. I saw the # and hit the mute button. She just shook her head at me.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

flockie said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: flockie-Sorry to know you are out of work. My dau-in-law was also laid off last August, and she is her only means of support.Had been on her job 22 years. Whe now is 60. Feel really bad for her-she is so fustrated, but still out here trying to find work. I always ask prayer for the unemployed. I could stand to work, but at this time and season I take care of my disable husband-no way to hold down a job-he can't be left alone. I feel for those families that have small,or school age children at home. May God bless you with good friends and family to help out during this time for you.
> ...


Or they might say they can't pay you what you should have, even if you are willing to take what they offer, so they won't hire you. That once happened to me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mjs - you mention something delicious to eat and don't give the recipe - ooooooooooooooooooooh.

sam



mjs said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Went to lunch with a friend and her family Saturday. She got a call and spent 20 minutes on the phone. Bothers me when people do this!
> 
> i'm afraid had that been me i would have put down enough money to cover my meal and walked out - i don't care if it is family or friends - if i am not important enough to ignore a cell phone call i really don't want to be there.
> 
> sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm with you, Sam.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> mjs - you mention something delicious to eat and don't give the recipe - ooooooooooooooooooooh.
> 
> sam


Here's something you don't need a recipe for. You were talking about cream cheese and jam sandwiches - at my house we like cream cheese and apple butter sandwiches. They might look a little peculiar, but oh my goodness they're yummy.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

We used to eat cottage cheese and apple butter together, sandwich or breadless mounds of cheese topped with the apple butter. mmmmmmmmmmm



wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > mjs - you mention something delicious to eat and don't give the recipe - ooooooooooooooooooooh.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The combination of cream cheese and anything fruity/sweet is one of my favorites. Fancy cheesecakes to cream cheese and strawberry jam on toasted bagel---it doesn't matter. I've tried lemon curd on cheesecake and loved it, but it's taken this KP to get in my noggin that I could be having cream cheese and lemon curd on my bagels...thanks everyone!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to lunch with a friend and her family Saturday. She got a call and spent 20 minutes on the phone. Bothers me when people do this!
> ...


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Gunner seems to be recovering nicely. Thanks everyone for the prayers and words of understanding. He is to have "kennel rest" as much as possible --- like getting a 5 year-old to take a nap every afternoon! There are still some issues to keep watch over but as things stand now, it looks like he should have a pretty good chance at full recovery.



SHCooper said:


> A rough end to our week. Our dog, Gunner, a German Shorthaired Pointer, ran after a rabbit and got a stick through the chest. Emergency visit to the vet, stitches and x-rays and he's home. Appears there was a laceration through the trachea and a pocket of air in the chest cavity to be monitored for additional air and / or infection. So far there was no indication the esophagus was breached. Yesterday the pain of treatment kept him sedated. Today he is feeling better and is harder to refrain. Though we have 3 sons, the dog seems to be yet another son. Oh how we worry over our pets!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Avgolemeno Soup: This tickled me because it's Lent and we Greeks can't eat meat just now so Lemon soup is not on our menus. I have to mention though that even some of our older Greek ladies are try to cheat in making this wonderful soup by using canned chicken and rice soup and adding lemon. (((ggg Using the traditional recipe though some of the ladies make chicken stock using leftover bits of chicken, onions, carrots, and celery and then giving it a whizz in the blender before adding the eggs and lemon. However you do it, it's delicious!


Yes, I guess the chicken broth would make it off-limits for Lent  
Canned soup? Ick! It's funny how even though I grew up on Campbell's, and canned tomato soup and grilled Velveeta on white bread was absolutely comfort food, I really don't like it any more. Maybe it's because I discovered how easy it is to make "real" soup. Of course, I still like grilled cheese - just not the kind we ate when I was a kid.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > mjs - you mention something delicious to eat and don't give the recipe - ooooooooooooooooooooh.
> ...


That sounds really good to me! I also would rather buy plain yogurt and mix in my own fruit or jam or apple butter or whatever.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Canned soup? Ick! I know. I don't like canned soup either. It just tickles me though when our older Yia Yia's try to go modern. The things they come up with! I'm 69 so I'm talking the ladies in the late 70's and early to mid eighties. Thankfully, I'm still doing things from scratch.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Canned soup? Ick! I know. I don't like canned soup either. It just tickles me though when our older Yia Yia's try to go modern. The things they come up with! I'm 69 so I'm talking the ladies in the late 70's and early to mid eighties. Thankfully, I'm still doing things from scratch.


Me too! Sometimes I watch my mother put together a meal from "convenience" foods and wonder why people think it saves so much time! I've been teaching my 12-year-old grandson to cook: he's been the official shrimp peeler/scampi maker, egg fryer, and pancake maker at their house for some time now :-D


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I was lucky. We lived in the country but not on a farm. My Mother and neighbor grandma both baked bread every week, cinnamon rolls and all the baked goods. We both had gardens and my grandparents had a grape arbor and fruit orchard. Needless to say everything was from scratch, most of it home canned. I never really had much convenience food. Now I love to can my fruits and veggies. I also can chicken that we get from farmers, the free range kind like I used to have. I get them in the fall and can the chicken. Some I freeze. My DH grew up on convenience food so have to buy some for him, but I won't eat it yuk.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to lunch with a friend and her family Saturday. She got a call and spent 20 minutes on the phone. Bothers me when people do this!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's something you don't need a recipe for. You were talking about cream cheese and jam sandwiches - at my house we like cream cheese and apple butter sandwiches. They might look a little peculiar, but oh my goodness they're yummy.[/quote]

alright - everything's better with peanut butter on it. have to try this.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so did we chcooper - mother always put the apple butter on the table when we had cottage cheese - smearcase as we called it.

sam



SHCooper said:


> We used to eat cottage cheese and apple butter together, sandwich or breadless mounds of cheese topped with the apple butter. mmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's turned chilly in London this evening, so I looked in the refrigerator and decided to make myself some leek soup. It's very easy, but good and tasty on a cold night. Here's my receipt:

*Leek Soup*
_Serves: 2_

*Ingredients:*

_For the soup:_
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
1 onion, roughly chopped
1 garlic clove, chopped
1 large leek (about 12 oz/350g trimmed), chopped
10 fl. oz (285ml) hot vegetable stock
7 fl oz (200ml) milk
salt and freshly ground black pepper

_To serve:_
2 tbs (30ml) double cream
chopped fresh chives

*Method:*

Heat the olive oil in a saucepan, add the onion, garlic and leek and saute for 4-5 minutes, until softened but not coloured.

Add the vegetable stock, milk and seasoning and bring to the boil. Simmer for 5-7 minutes, then remove from the heat and allow to cool slightly.

Pour into a food processor or liquidiser and blend until smooth.

Return to the pan and bring back up to almost boiling over a medium heat

_To serve:_ pour into bowls and garnish with a swirl of double cream and chopped chives.

For one person, simply halve the quantities, but I bet you'll want a second bowlful!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my Dave that sounds yummy... have to go to the grocery tomorrow so will look for leeks, mmmmm good!! Might I ask a silly question??? what is double cream? I am very allergic to milk products so not familiar especially with creams, but my family can have it.. 
Thank you once again for the receipt!

Marianne


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have some leeks left over from all mhy cooking last week and this recipe will be perfect!! Thanks, Dave.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dave, now I have another recipe for leeks, soup!
I slice them in half length-wise, then chop them about 1/2 inch thick. Rinse thoroughly, drain. In the meantime, slice mushrooms....whatever you like. Using a large skillet, heat up some olive oil and butter; add the leeks and mushrooms to the skillet and saute until tender. Add salt and pepper at the end. Serve. We are having this tonight with oven baked chicken and new potatoes.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh my Dave that sounds yummy... have to go to the grocery tomorrow so will look for leeks, mmmmm good!! Might I ask a silly question??? what is double cream? I am very allergic to milk products so not familiar especially with creams, but my family can have it..
> Thank you once again for the receipt!
> 
> Marianne


It's full fat cream, I believe it's known as _Heavy Cream_ in America. You can use whipping cream, but avoid cooking with thin single cream, it has been processed and has a nasty tendency to 'split' as soon as it gets warm.

Hope that helps.
Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dave, now I have another recipe for leeks, soup!
> I slice them in half length-wise, then chop them about 1/2 inch thick. Rinse thoroughly, drain. In the meantime, slice mushrooms....whatever you like. Using a large skillet, heat up some olive oil and butter; add the leeks and mushrooms to the skillet and saute until tender. Add salt and pepper at the end. Serve. We are having this tonight with oven baked chicken and new potatoes.


Or add some potatoes and fresh petite peas also -- all kinds of versatility to the leek soup recipe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have some leeks left over from all mhy cooking last week and this recipe will be perfect!! Thanks, Dave.


It's nice and simple and sometimes that works best, I hope you enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dave, now I have another recipe for leeks, soup!
> I slice them in half length-wise, then chop them about 1/2 inch thick. Rinse thoroughly, drain. In the meantime, slice mushrooms....whatever you like. Using a large skillet, heat up some olive oil and butter; add the leeks and mushrooms to the skillet and saute until tender. Add salt and pepper at the end. Serve. We are having this tonight with oven baked chicken and new potatoes.


Leek and mushrooms sounds like a winning combination to me. Thanks, I'll give it a try tomorrow, keeks are in season here!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you Dave, yes, that helps! I thought it might be "Heavy" cream but just wanted to be sure! 

Thanks again,
Marianne


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> mjs - you mention something delicious to eat and don't give the recipe - ooooooooooooooooooooh.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It's America's test kitchen. I don't think it is available free any longer, but if someone has a membership it is probably easily obtainable. I'll do a little checking. I may be able to send my saved copy to you, so I'll see. The amusing thing was that someone who does not like dessert tasted his wife's piece, and again, and finally got a piece of his own.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bellestarr12Canned soup? Ick! It's funny how even though I grew up on Campbell's said:


> bellestarr - isn't a toasted cheese sandwich pretty much a toasted cheese sandwich - we do sometimes doctor it up after it is done with fresh lettuce.
> 
> sam


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> mjs - you mention something delicious to eat and don't give the recipe - ooooooooooooooooooooh.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Actually, I believe this is the same recipe, using animal crackers for crust. And I do things like lemon curd in the microwave instead of standing over the stove.

http://www.tasteandtellblog.com/2008/01/cookbook-of-the-month-recipe-lemon-cheesecake/


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to lunch with a friend and her family Saturday. She got a call and spent 20 minutes on the phone. Bothers me when people do this!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - when you say double cream do you mean sour cream or would that be our whipping cream?

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - when you say double cream do you mean sour cream or would that be our whipping cream?
> 
> sam


Not sour cream, use either fresh _Heavy Cream_ or _Whipping Cream_ if full-fat cream isn't available.

Apologies, I sometimes forget the terminology is sometimes different in other countries.

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> siouxann - thanks for the waffle recipe. It sounds delicious.
> 
> I thought I would try a chicken and rice casserole last night so I looked for a recipe (receipt) and found one that called for mushroom soup. It was yuk!! Wasted a can of soup and 2 pieces of chicken, along with the rice. Sometimes it doesn't pay!


I would saute some celery & onion, add fresh mushrooms, some pine nuts, perhaps some peas, and maybe a touch of worchestershire (sp?) sauce. I might even top it with some buttered cornbread stuffing or some other kind of topping. Just the soup, rice, & chicken needs help!
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nothing to apologize for - sometimes i am a little dense - i used whipping cream - will look and see if they have double cream.

sam



FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - when you say double cream do you mean sour cream or would that be our whipping cream?
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Here's something you don't need a recipe for. You were talking about cream cheese and jam sandwiches - at my house we like cream cheese and apple butter sandwiches. They might look a little peculiar, but oh my goodness they're yummy.


alright - everything's better with peanut butter on it. have to try this.

sam[/quote]

Apple butter is hard to find around here.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to lunch with a friend and her family Saturday. She got a call and spent 20 minutes on the phone. Bothers me when people do this!
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The combination of cream cheese and anything fruity/sweet is one of my favorites. Fancy cheesecakes to cream cheese and strawberry jam on toasted bagel---it doesn't matter. I've tried lemon curd on cheesecake and loved it, but it's taken this KP to get in my noggin that I could be having cream cheese and lemon curd on my bagels...thanks everyone!!


Cream cheese is in a similar category as bacon.....almost everything is better with bacon...or with cream cheese! Cream cheese in eggs, cream cheese with pepper jelly, cream cheese with clams & cocktail sauce, cream cheese in just about ANY sandwich, cream cheese & tomato molded salad (any one want the recipe?), I could go on & on...LOVE love LOVE cream cheese.
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cream cheese & tomato molded salad (any one want the recipe?), I could go on & on...LOVE love LOVE cream cheese.
Carol (IL)[/quote]

carol - you have to ask - the way we love to eat.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The combination of cream cheese and anything fruity/sweet is one of my favorites. Fancy cheesecakes to cream cheese and strawberry jam on toasted bagel---it doesn't matter. I've tried lemon curd on cheesecake and loved it, but it's taken this KP to get in my noggin that I could be having cream cheese and lemon curd on my bagels...thanks everyone!!
> ...


Yes please


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann - thanks for the waffle recipe. It sounds delicious.
> ...


Carrots & cheese are also some good options.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

When passionfruit are plentiful here, I like to make passionfruit curd in the microwave. Little pots make great gifts.
PASSIONFRUIT CURD
4 eggs + 2 egg whites
3/4 cup castor sugar
3/4 cup passionfruit pulp (about 8 passionfruit)
125g (?4oz) butter, chilled & chopped
Place eggs, yolks & sugar in 6-cup capacity heatproof microwave-safe jug or bowl. Whisk with balloon whisk until well combined. Add passionfruit pulp & butter. Stir to combine. Microwave mixture, uncovered, on medium (50%) for 6-10 minutes, whisking every minute, or until thick enough to coat a spoon. Pour into sterilised jars & seal. Refrigerate to cool.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - when you say double cream do you mean sour cream or would that be our whipping cream?
> 
> sam


Sam, here in Canada, we do not have Heavy Cream. We have whipping cream and it does not get any creamier than that here so it would be the Heavy Cream that Dave talks of.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something you don't need a recipe for. You were talking about cream cheese and jam sandwiches - at my house we like cream cheese and apple butter sandwiches. They might look a little peculiar, but oh my goodness they're yummy.
> ...


Apple butter is hard to find around here. [/quote]

You could make your own apple butter. Apple sauce is the product you get before you cook it longer to get apple butter. If you want apple butter, then get some apples (or apple sauce) and cook it long and on low heat until the sugar in the apples camelize. Then you have your apple butter. Of course you add your cinnamon and whatever other spices you like.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

flockie-Thanks so much! It really devasted her-she was such a valuable, devoted employee. I think she only miss from being sick in all those years that you could count on 1-2 hands. We all try to help out as much as we can. Gas prices here now are 
$3.85/99 here now. We limit our driving now. Pretty much to drive DGD skating and then to do her off ice training. I am really tired tonight. Probably will hit the bed early.!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: 5mmdpns-Thanks for the applesauce receipe! Sounds really good!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: 5mmdpns-Thanks for the applesauce receipe! Sounds really good!


*chuckles* it is the apple butter recipe! My Grandma used to make it all the time and it did taste different from my Mom's apple sauce! I love it smothered on dark rye toast. (Sorry, Sam, but I leave the peanut butter off of that one!)


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

I went to get some heavy whipping creme for a new receipe;for a quart(4Cups) it was $4.99. The receipe called for 3 cups. By the time I bought all the ingredients, the desert it woulg have cost me 12-15 dollars! Changed may mind-did not purchase any.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: SH Cooper- I am so glad you gave us an update on Gunner. I ask all our pet lovers at church to pray specifically for Gunner. They were so sorry to hear that happen-so ltell Gunner there's a lot of people out there that love him and are praying for him.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The combination of cream cheese and anything fruity/sweet is one of my favorites. Fancy cheesecakes to cream cheese and strawberry jam on toasted bagel---it doesn't matter. I've tried lemon curd on cheesecake and loved it, but it's taken this KP to get in my noggin that I could be having cream cheese and lemon curd on my bagels...thanks everyone!!
> ...


My motto is a little different. Everything is better is onion, chocolate, or piano.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, now I have another recipe for leeks, soup!
> ...


Actually stole/borrowed the recipe from Jamie Oliver....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> I went to get some heavy whipping creme for a new receipe;for a quart(4Cups) it was $4.99. The receipe called for 3 cups. By the time I bought all the ingredients, the desert it woulg have cost me 12-15 dollars! Changed may mind-did not purchase any.


It comes in 5 and 10 fluid ounce pots in the UK. I have a small pot for the week, when I'm on my own, but I have the large size delivered for the week-end when the boys are home, they tend to be a little heavy-handed!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Althea said:


> When passionfruit are plentiful here, I like to make passionfruit curd in the microwave. Little pots make great gifts.
> PASSIONFRUIT CURD
> 4 eggs + 2 egg whites
> 3/4 cup castor sugar
> ...


What do you eat Passionfruit Curd with? I have never eaten curd, as far as I know!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> bellestarr12Canned soup? Ick! It's funny how even though I grew up on Campbell's said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr - isn't a toasted cheese sandwich pretty much a toasted cheese sandwich - we do sometimes doctor it up after it is done with fresh lettuce.sam
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The combination of cream cheese and anything fruity/sweet is one of my favorites. Fancy cheesecakes to cream cheese and strawberry jam on toasted bagel---it doesn't matter. I've tried lemon curd on cheesecake and loved it, but it's taken this KP to get in my noggin that I could be having cream cheese and lemon curd on my bagels...thanks everyone!!
> ...


How about just plain cream cheese straight from the package? I have to control myself when I have a package in the fridge!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


no arguments! Your point is well taken!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Doris...you have a VERY good point...straight from the package! Yummy!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Late this evening-"fell asleep in the chair then whipped up some quac and I am ready to go back to bed. Finally to sleep I hope. So many good recipes. The gas is close to $5/gal here. No one is driving anywhere they don't have to.
Knitting is going well now. The time goes so fast that before I know it the day is gone. Good thing I'm usually up at 4:30Am otherwise I'd never get my work accomplished. Hoping gunthur and others recover. Au revoire. Marlark Marge.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > When passionfruit are plentiful here, I like to make passionfruit curd in the microwave. Little pots make great gifts.
> ...


Pammie, curd is very much like a pudding. I make lemon curd
for lemon meringue pie. It can also be other flavors and used as a filling for a homemade coffee cake.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: SH Cooper- I am so glad you gave us an update on Gunner. I ask all our pet lovers at church to pray specifically for Gunner. They were so sorry to hear that happen-so ltell Gunner there's a lot of people out there that love him and are praying for him.


And also praying for you (SHCooper) for your peace of mind! It is very rewarding being a pet owner, but it does come with some heart-stopping worry moments!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Nope, I prefer mine on a slice of bread!! top with a little strawberry jam and it is great! Mom used to make us "desert sandwiches". Velveta cheese with her strawberry jam on her homemade bread! Loved it with a cold glass of milk.
:lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bellestarr - i love experimenting in making sandwiches. i had a can of cranberry sauce - the solid kind - have been slicing it about a quarter inch thick to eat with salami on whole wheat with mayo on the other piece. i generally don't like canned cranberry sauce but on a sandwich it's great. which i had some sliced turkey.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12Canned soup? Ick! It's funny how even though I grew up on Campbell's said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

martin keith said:


> To those of you that have extended me a welcome, thank you, it is nice to be missed. Hearts and flowers to you.
> Martin


Welcome back
Hope you are back for good! 
My brother's name was Martin. I think it's such a distinguished name, and I don't hear it much.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> "cream cheese and jam sandwiches)


"

ooh dandylion - i feel a favorite snack coming on me - two of my favorite spreads together - wow.

sam[/quote]

You made me hungry for a turkey, jelled cranberry sauce and onion on wheat. Sam. Since it's about 2 am here, I'm holding myself back


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Gunner seems to be recovering nicely. Thanks everyone for the prayers and words of understanding. He is to have "kennel rest" as much as possible --- like getting a 5 year-old to take a nap every afternoon! There are still some issues to keep watch over but as things stand now, it looks like he should have a pretty good chance at full recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad for you!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > LadyRN49 said:
> ...


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Late this evening-"fell asleep in the chair then whipped up some quac and I am ready to go back to bed. Finally to sleep I hope. So many good recipes. The gas is close to $5/gal here. No one is driving anywhere they don't have to.
> Knitting is going well now. The time goes so fast that before I know it the day is gone. Good thing I'm usually up at 4:30Am otherwise I'd never get my work accomplished. Hoping gunthur and others recover. Au revoire. Marlark Marge.


Still thinking about a puppy??


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's turned chilly in London this evening, so I looked in the refrigerator and decided to make myself some leek soup. It's very easy, but good and tasty on a cold night. Here's my receipt:
> 
> *Leek Soup*
> _Serves: 2_
> ...


Oh, another winner, Dave. I can tell this is going to ba one of my favorites!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh go for it dandylion - it's lunch time somewhere.

sam

i just may fix myself another sandwich.



dandylion said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > "cream cheese and jam sandwiches)
> ...


You made me hungry for a turkey, jelled cranberry sauce and onion on wheat. Sam. Since it's about 2 am here, I'm holding myself back [/quote]


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dave, now I have another recipe for leeks, soup!
> I slice them in half length-wise, then chop them about 1/2 inch thick. Rinse thoroughly, drain. In the meantime, slice mushrooms....whatever you like. Using a large skillet, heat up some olive oil and butter; add the leeks and mushrooms to the skillet and saute until tender. Add salt and pepper at the end. Serve. We are having this tonight with oven baked chicken and new potatoes.


I have to try this one too! thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


You could make your own apple butter. Apple sauce is the product you get before you cook it longer to get apple butter. If you want apple butter, then get some apples (or apple sauce) and cook it long and on low heat until the sugar in the apples camelize. Then you have your apple butter. Of course you add your cinnamon and whatever other spices you like.[/quote]

This is good to know. I love apple butter and the applesauce jar is always too big for me to use up.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh go for it dandylion - it's lunch time somewhere.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I like the way you think, Sam  
If I stay up any longer, it will be time for breakfast. I guess I could substitute an egg sandwich.

I'm losing a lot of day hours by staying up so late. Getting my inner clock re=set. The problem with that is, most of my friends are morning people, and my activities are scheduled during the day. 
Goodnight, guy. or goodmorning, I should say. I'm going to force myself to get to bed. Sue/d


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > When passionfruit are plentiful here, I like to make passionfruit curd in the microwave. Little pots make great gifts.
> ...


Curds make a great filling for Victoria Sandwich cakes or as a filling for small sweet pastry tartlets. You only make enough for immediate use since it doesn't keep more than 48 hours in the refrigerator, not that it'll last that long!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Late this evening-"fell asleep in the chair then whipped up some quac and I am ready to go back to bed. Finally to sleep I hope. So many good recipes. The gas is close to $5/gal here. No one is driving anywhere they don't have to.
> Knitting is going well now. The time goes so fast that before I know it the day is gone. Good thing I'm usually up at 4:30Am otherwise I'd never get my work accomplished. Hoping gunthur and others recover. Au revoire. Marlark Marge.


You should try UK petrol (gasoline) prices, I've just filled one of my bikes up at 146.8p/litre (US$2.32/litre) that works out at US$10.34/gallon, it costs about £100 or US$157 for a tank of petrol for the average family car!

Thirsty supersports bikes are becoming a bit of a luxury these days, wring their neck and you don't get much more than 30miles/gallon, that's why in London, little 85mile/gallon Vespa scooters are very very popular!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's turned chilly in London this evening, so I looked in the refrigerator and decided to make myself some leek soup. It's very easy, but good and tasty on a cold night. Here's my receipt:
> ...


It's so simple, I think we sometimes over-complicate things with too many flavours; if you like leeks, this shows off their unique flavour.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: 5mmdpns-Thanks for the applesauce receipe! Sounds really good!
> ...


I love apple butter. I used to eat it by the spoonfull at my grandmas (when she wasn't looking). I have her recipe and make(can) it every year. Actually the recipe was her mothers so it is my great grandmothers recipe. My applesauce is the no sugar kind. I get a variety of canning apples from the apple orchard and because of the variety I do not need to use sugar when I can them. They would not work for the applebutter. I use my grandmothers(great grandmothers) recipe to make my applebutter. It is yummy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> bellestarr - i love experimenting in making sandwiches. i had a can of cranberry sauce - the solid kind - have been slicing it about a quarter inch thick to eat with salami on whole wheat with mayo on the other piece. i generally don't like canned cranberry sauce but on a sandwich it's great. which i had some sliced turkey.
> 
> Cranberry sauce tastes good with tuna too. My mom eats it like that on a sandwich.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dave,
I've been wanting a scooter for quite some time, everyone thinks I'm nuts (heck I know I am :wink: ) but the point is, there are times I need something now, not when someone can come and bring it.. or sit with Mom while I drive the tank into town. It's only 3 or 4 miles and rural road, limited speed limit, would be very safe. The tank drinks a gallon every 18 miles, ( Toyota 4 Runner) it's the roomies car, I sold mine when I had surgery. My son has my 91 Saturn... one of the first sold in Dallas, TX, it still runs like a dream.. close to 280 thousand miles on it, could use a paint job, the clear coat has begun to peel away. It gets 28 mpg, maybe a bit more, I try to get him to sell it back to me.. he just laughs.. .. I feel sorry for those having to pay so much for fuel.. not sure what some folks are going to do when they price it out of reach. More points to ponder... 
Have a good one.. 
Marianne


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm beginning to think that's the way to go. When gas prices rise, you sure see a lot of scooters on the road. I so seldom go out, and if gas goes $5 I'll go out even less. I have an old minivan that is not fuel efficient at all any more. Planning trips to make the most of the time out and the gas used is a permanent habit, I suppose. I don't see fuel prices going down.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Dave,
> I've been wanting a scooter for quite some time, everyone thinks I'm nuts (heck I know I am :wink: ) but the point is, there are times I need something now, not when someone can come and bring it.. or sit with Mom while I drive the tank into town. It's only 3 or 4 miles and rural road, limited speed limit, would be very safe. The tank drinks a gallon every 18 miles, ( Toyota 4 Runner) it's the roomies car, I sold mine when I had surgery. My son has my 91 Saturn... one of the first sold in Dallas, TX, it still runs like a dream.. close to 280 thousand miles on it, could use a paint job, the clear coat has begun to peel away. It gets 28 mpg, maybe a bit more, I try to get him to sell it back to me.. he just laughs.. .. I feel sorry for those having to pay so much for fuel.. not sure what some folks are going to do when they price it out of reach. More points to ponder...
> Have a good one..
> Marianne


You aren't nuts at all! A little Vespa is a great town runabout, Sir Stirling Moss rides one around London and he's in his 80s! You get around 85mpg, cheap to insure, they're _twist and go_ so no gears to worry about, have a big space under seat and a hook to hang a shopping bag from, ideal shopping trolleys!

If you don't need to go much over 30mph and only want to get around locally, a 50cc scooter is all you really need. In central London, about three-quarters of the bikes parked are scooters!

There's temptation!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> You aren't nuts at all! A little Vespa is a great town runabout, Sir Stirling Moss rides one around London and he's in his 80s! You get around 85mpg, cheap to insure, they're _twist and go_ so no gears to worry about, have a big space under seat and a hook to hang a shopping bag from, ideal shopping trolleys!
> 
> If you don't need to go much over 30mph and only want to get around locally, a 50cc scooter is all you really need. In central London, about three-quarters of the bikes parked are scooters!
> 
> ...


Dave, we're getting ready to get rid of the second car so a scooter would be a good replacement. It would get us up to the nearest shopping center, anyway. Wouldn't want to go much farther as we have a lot of inconsiderate drivers here who don't have much respect for motorcycles or slow-moving vehicles.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh go for it dandylion - it's lunch time somewhere.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Sam, you go ahead and make your jelled cranberry sandwich, stick in a piece of cheddar cheese and a dill pickle. Hickory will do the honours of eating the turkey meat for you!!! She will have hers with a bowl of water, and you can have yours with one of Dave's cocktails!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't nuts at all! A little Vespa is a great town runabout, Sir Stirling Moss rides one around London and he's in his 80s! You get around 85mpg, cheap to insure, they're _twist and go_ so no gears to worry about, have a big space under seat and a hook to hang a shopping bag from, ideal shopping trolleys!
> ...


They work for short local journeys to the shops and the library etc. There are a lot of very flashy scooters, but the Vespa is the classic design and after all these years, they've ironed out all the teething troubles! Of course, if you want to be flash, _The Lad_ has a Benelli, fully-tuned they're seriously nippy!

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Sam, I've been playing around with various combinations for some time. Joe got me started - he likes grainy brown mustard on Swiss with some sliced onion; 


I love sliced onion and tomato. I also like open faced melted cheese sandwiches which are a bit of work because you wind up placing them under the broiler for a wee bit with a slice of onion and tomato. Then I top with two pieces of bacon.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


I agree with you Dave. My girlfriend is close to retirement age and has arthritic troubles with her knees. But she can sure get around just fine on her Vespa! Her hubby has a huge bike and goes around a lot faster/quicker but she just plugs along and enjoys the roses along the way.

I have an electric scooter meant for handicapped people. I keep it plugged in through the winter when I can use it. I zip around on it in the summer. My little dog loves to ride on the platform between my feet. I only go about 5 miles an hour on it. It is a three wheeled one. My husband has a four wheel one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> I'm beginning to think that's the way to go. When gas prices rise, you sure see a lot of scooters on the road. I so seldom go out, and if gas goes $5 I'll go out even less. I have an old minivan that is not fuel efficient at all any more. Planning trips to make the most of the time out and the gas used is a permanent habit, I suppose. I don't see fuel prices going down.


Don't see a downward in fuel, or I would be surprised. Next thing it will be the rush to try and search the Antarctic oil.
Happy Day! wannabear! I sold my car back in 1995, gave away my bicycle, and either walk, or use the suburban bus and train systems...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


I know people get a bit thingy about three and four wheelers, but it is what I would like to end up with, if I can no longer walk to the train- the bus stop is almost literally next door, so I sure hope that never becomes impossible. Already the drivers make their buses 'kneel' for me when they see me with my shopping trundler. The train conductors are equally considerate about getting out the ramp, so you can wheel on to the train, the worst bit would be negotiating the barrier at the line itself.
How are you keeping, 5mmpdns?!...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: 5mmdpns-Thanks for the applesauce receipe! Sounds really good!
> ...


Thanks for the info. Now I won't have to hunt for it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Not necessarily a heart-healthy dish, but very yummy...a nice treat!
TOMATO-CHEESE MOLD

soak 1 T (1 envelope) of gelatin in 1/4 C water
Heat 1 1/2 C tomato soup

Add to heated soup: 8 oz cream cheese, cut up, it melts 
faster
1 T onion juice or grated onion
1 T butter
salt to taste
heat and whisk until cheese is fully melted and 
blended

Stir in gelatin...blend fully
Cool mixture
add in: 1/2 C mayonnaise
1/2 C cream - whipped
1/2 C green olives with pimento - sliced thinly
mix gently and well

Turn into mold(s) that have been rinsed with water, but not dried. Chill until set.

This recipe is flexible: some adjustments I make are:
-omit the butter & salt
-use lo fat mayo or soy mayo
-use more soup

-I've tried low fat cream cheese....that didn't work as well. It didn't blend as well.

Also, I usually make a double recipe
Enjoy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Not necessarily a heart-healthy dish, but very yummy...a nice treat!
> TOMATO-CHEESE MOLD
> 
> Carol (IL)


I think it would make a lovely addition to our Christmas recipe folder, thank you Carol!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Not necessarily a heart-healthy dish, but very yummy...a nice treat!
> TOMATO-CHEESE MOLD
> 
> Also, I usually make a double recipe
> ...


Thank you for the recipe. This sounds very tasty. I will have to make this for the July 4th family picnic. I will be taste testing long before that.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Not necessarily a heart-healthy dish, but very yummy...a nice treat!
> TOMATO-CHEESE MOLD
> 
> soak 1 T (1 envelope) of gelatin in 1/4 C water
> ...


That looks like fun, one for the Summer, if we get one this year!

Thanks for posting
Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

That looks like fun, one for the Summer, if we get one this year!

Thanks for posting
Dave[/quote]

Oh Dave, 
Wish we could have some balance. Here in Ca we haven't really had a winter. I dread summer if this is winter! Sacramento in Summer these last few years is beginning to make me very conscious that I don't want to spend eternity in a hot place.
marilyn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> That looks like fun, one for the Summer, if we get one this year!
> 
> Thanks for posting
> Dave


Oh Dave, 
Wish we could have some balance. Here in Ca we haven't really had a winter. I dread summer if this is winter! Sacramento in Summer these last few years is beginning to make me very conscious that I don't want to spend eternity in a hot place.
marilyn[/quote]

Love that comment, I don't fancy roasting for eternity either!

I wouldn't mind perpetual Springtime, at the moment it's distinctly chilly in London!

Dave


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Not necessarily a heart-healthy dish, but very yummy...a nice treat!
> TOMATO-CHEESE MOLD
> 
> soak 1 T (1 envelope) of gelatin in 1/4 C water
> ...


Despite my earlier disparaging comments on canned tomato soup, this sounds really good! Thanks for the recipe, Carol!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, the cranberry sauce with salami sounds great!

And so does the passionfruit curd Pammie was talking about - now to find a source for passionfruit!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Sam, the cranberry sauce with salami sounds great!
> 
> And so does the passionfruit curd Pammie was talking about - now to find a source for passionfruit!


I was thinking the same thing. It is hard to find here too.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't nuts at all! A little Vespa is a great town runabout, Sir Stirling Moss rides one around London and he's in his 80s! You get around 85mpg, cheap to insure, they're _twist and go_ so no gears to worry about, have a big space under seat and a hook to hang a shopping bag from, ideal shopping trolleys!
> ...


I can see me in one with a sidecar, maybe?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I was making lemon tea this morning and thought, "I wonder...?"

Always a dangerous thing to do, because egg cosy number thirty can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65918-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave, love the new egg cosy pattern. I like the yellow but can see it for the granddaughters that love purple and pink. I will be making these but expect them to disappear this summer when they come for a visit.
Today is GEORGEOUS, totally unllike MN. It is sunny and 60'F.

I have the heat off and all the windows open. The fresh air smells great. It is supposed to get down in the 30's tomorrow.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Carol IL, 
your recipe sounds wonderful. If my former mother inlaw was alive , I would be sending it to her. She loved tomato aspic. I never tried to make it, and this recipe may not be like hers, but it makes me think of her. 
(one of my better memories of her , wink , wink)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I was making lemon tea this morning and thought, "I wonder...?"
> 
> ...


Going back to some previous designs, Dave, these are my interpretations of 'Year of the Dragon' and 'diamond' egg cosies for the grand childrens' Easter Parcel...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfawny, very nice. Good job. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Dave, love the new egg cosy pattern. I like the yellow but can see it for the granddaughters that love purple and pink. I will be making these but expect them to disappear this summer when they come for a visit.
> Today is GEORGEOUS, totally unllike MN. It is sunny and 60'F.
> 
> I have the heat off and all the windows open. The fresh air smells great. It is supposed to get down in the 30's tomorrow.


Thanks, I'm glad you like it, a nice delicate pink would make a good grapefruit!

Lucky you, it's been very chilly here to-day, it's close to freezing under cleart skies this evening, but it's supposed to warm up over the next few days.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody,
> ...


Great work, love the colours, I'm sure they will too!

It's always nice to see how my designs turn out for other people, I always worry my charts and patterns might be unclear or difficult for others to follow.

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds tasty - when our tomatoes start i will have to try it - no trouble to stick it under the broiler.

i love sandwiches anykind - i even like a quarter pounder with cheese every so often - with fries.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> Sam, I've been playing around with various combinations for some time. Joe got me started - he likes grainy brown mustard on Swiss with some sliced onion;
> 
> I love sliced onion and tomato. I also like open faced melted cheese sandwiches which are a bit of work because you wind up placing them under the broiler for a wee bit with a slice of onion and tomato. Then I top with two pieces of bacon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cmaliza - thanks for the recipe - it sounds yummy - i need to go to the store for fennel seed for the birds - may just step to the dairy aisle and get what i need for this.

sam


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like fun, one for the Summer, if we get one this year!
> ...


Love that comment, I don't fancy roasting for eternity either!

I wouldn't mind perpetual Springtime, at the moment it's distinctly chilly in London!

Dave[/quote]

:thumbup:

Kathy


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I was making lemon tea this morning and thought, "I wonder...?"
> 
> ...


Aww, cute, you know what they say, "when life gives you lemons? Make lemonaide! (or make an egg cosy!) :-D


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody,
> ...


Thanks, I can't work out why I hadn't thought of it before, I slice lemons often enough!

Of course now I've solved this design, a variant is on the way!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the egg cosy, Dave. I saw the discussion about gas prices! It is terrible. I get really good mileage, so it isn't a real problem for me. I also don't drive all over town like some people do. When I'm not working, I drive even less! Pretty rough day at school. Everyone is ready for spring break! I decided that I didn't like the way my nephews' BSJs looked. So I frogged one, and will probably give the other one away. I don't need that many dishcloths! I used cotton yarn.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Pam, I use passionfruit curd for any recipe as a substitute for lemon curd, especially lemon merangue pie, tartlet fillings, on toast, or just straight out of the jar! In our mediterranean climate, most older homes have a passionfruit vine growing along a back fence, and you can buy a pack of 8-10 for about $3 (US$3.20) when they are in season. This recipe will keep in the fridge for up to 3 weeks, no problem.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Lemons are a favorite here. Only thing... and this may seem odd, I don't like lemon in my tea. In hot tea, I prefer a bit of honey if my throat is a bit scratchy or a bit of milk. In iced tea, I like it plain... no sugar, no honey, no lemon... just straight. I cook and bake with fresh lemons. The egg cozy looks like a winner to me, I will have to give that one a go. Thanks for the pattern, Dave.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Althea said:


> Pam, I use passionfruit curd for any recipe as a substitute for lemon curd, especially lemon merangue pie, tartlet fillings, on toast, or just straight out of the jar! In our mediterranean climate, most older homes have a passionfruit vine growing along a back fence, and you can buy a pack of 8-10 for about $3 (US$3.20) when they are in season. This recipe will keep in the fridge for up to 3 weeks, no problem.


Sounds delicious, Althea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about lemons - sweetness - decadance -

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2009/07/candied-lemon-cake.html

sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave, your lemon egg cozy is another hit!


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Janie used to do the same thing and it was usually Elizabeth she was talking to. I shouldn't complain about it. I have wondered what they would do if I spent time on the cell phone while we were together. The aunt is okay but I didn't even think of inviting her after she can't call if she's there with us.



dandylion said:


> LadyRN49 said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Sam, the lemon cake recipe makes me drool...... yum! Thanks for sharing link.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh," Like mother, like daughter" Too bad you have to endure it. 
Complain all you like -- even to her, I'd say. Sue/d



LadyRN49 said:


> Janie used to do the same thing and it was usually Elizabeth she was talking to. I shouldn't complain about it. I have wondered what they would do if I spent time on the cell phone while we were together. The aunt is okay but I didn't even think of inviting her after she can't call if she's there with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, what a great site. This internet continually amazes
Thanks, Sam



thewren said:


> talk about lemons - sweetness - decadance -
> 
> http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2009/07/candied-lemon-cake.html
> 
> sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> talk about lemons - sweetness - decadance -
> 
> http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2009/07/candied-lemon-cake.html
> 
> sam


Guess I'll have to get more lemons tomorrow. I used the last one tonight.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

One of my favorite desserts is Lemon Ice-box Pie! I am really fighting caving in to my sweet tooth!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody,
> ...


Or Lemon Drops! love the cozy Dave!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> talk about lemons - sweetness - decadance -
> 
> http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2009/07/candied-lemon-cake.html
> 
> sam


Sam I can't wait to try this! I so love lemons.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh Sam, I haven't heard of Smearcase in many years. That is what my father always called it. He ate it with cracked pepper. Edith M


thewren said:


> so did we chcooper - mother always put the apple butter on the table when we had cottage cheese - smearcase as we called it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Carol IL,
> your recipe sounds wonderful. If my former mother inlaw was alive , I would be sending it to her. She loved tomato aspic. I never tried to make it, and this recipe may not be like hers, but it makes me think of her.
> (one of my better memories of her , wink , wink)


I have a tomato aspic recipe if you want it. It is less complicated than this one. Also another summer treat. My kids would call it tomato jello! I serve it with a cream cheese/mayo/lemon accompaniment. mmmmm!
Carol (IL)


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Let me see if I ask before Sam? 
Of course we would like the reciple, and thanks for offering. 



cmaliza said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Carol IL,
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> cmaliza - thanks for the recipe - it sounds yummy - i need to go to the store for fennel seed for the birds - may just step to the dairy aisle and get what i need for this.
> 
> sam


Let me know how it turns out. DH & go on binges of this during the summers.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Let me see if I ask before Sam?
> Of course we would like the reciple, and thanks for offering.
> 
> 
> ...


You're right...I should know better!

Now this recipe is much better for your heart....

TOMATO ASPIC
2 T (envelopes) Knox gleatin soaked in 1/2 C Sherry

Heat 3 1/2 C. V8 juice
stir in gelatin & sherrt
add a dash of lemon juice
finely chopped basil

stir until gelatin is melted & fully blended
pour into wet molds. chill until set.
>>>>>
for 46 oz V8 juice: 3 T gelatin in 3/4 C sherry
>>>>>>
for 64 oz V8 juice: 5 T gelatin in 1 C sherry
--------
serve with mixture of cream cheese, mayo & lemon juice and/or zest. Mix to taste
......sometimes I add finely chopped celery to the aspic.

Enjoy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> talk about lemons - sweetness - decadance -
> 
> http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2009/07/candied-lemon-cake.html
> 
> sam


OHHhhhhhh Sam, this IS decadence!! Have my grocery list made out.. I'm in such trouble.. LOL... (everyone is on diets here) oh well... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

We're having celery soup for dinner. I LOVE that recipe! It's so easy and so yummy! Dave, you have earned a star for that one!
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - i want to crave it too - may be have the recipe.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> One of my favorite desserts is Lemon Ice-box Pie! I am really fighting caving in to my sweet tooth!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - i don't think you ever have to ask if we want it - i think it is a given.

sam



cmaliza said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Carol IL,
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you. This is much less complicated than my mil's recipe.
The celelry would be a great addition for my taste. 
I'll try to get off my lazy you know what and spend some time in the kitchen for a change. Sue/d



cmaliza said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Let me see if I ask before Sam?
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Lemons are a favorite here. Only thing... and this may seem odd, I don't like lemon in my tea. In hot tea, I prefer a bit of honey if my throat is a bit scratchy or a bit of milk. In iced tea, I like it plain... no sugar, no honey, no lemon... just straight. I cook and bake with fresh lemons. The egg cozy looks like a winner to me, I will have to give that one a go. Thanks for the pattern, Dave.


Doesn't seem odd over here- in fact the odd thing would be having lemon in your tea. Most people drink tea white, or just black. Flavoured teas are becoming very popular- fruit, herbal as well as black or green tea plain or flavoured. As well as a variety of other types which haven't yet become the norm. Me- I prefer coffee.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Lemons are a favorite here. Only thing... and this may seem odd, I don't like lemon in my tea. In hot tea, I prefer a bit of honey if my throat is a bit scratchy or a bit of milk. In iced tea, I like it plain... no sugar, no honey, no lemon... just straight. I cook and bake with fresh lemons. The egg cozy looks like a winner to me, I will have to give that one a go. Thanks for the pattern, Dave.
> ...


When our bus stopped at a roadside cafe in Ireland the guy there was shocked that I did not want anything but sugar in my tea.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

When someone is so rude, they often react to even the slightest slight. I would say something like "I'm sure you must be preoccupied with your 'xxx. situation now, so Excuse me we will meet when you are not so distracted. See you sometime. And leave. And try not to answer the phone the next time she calls. I know that this is family and it is so hard to respond thus, but you must show her that you are offended without be offensive. This shows consideration to her "need" to speak with aunt for such a long time,but shows her that you won't spend your time wit her in this manner. Marlark Marge/


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Iced tea for me is Sweet n Low and lemon, or sometimes lime. Hot tea the same, except on some occasions will add milk. I do enjoy a good glass of iced tea! I didn't used to drink coffee, but now I do. My coffee has Sweet n Low and lots of creamer! I like the flavored creamers, but if it is liquid, I add the powdered creamer. I guess it seems less watery.
Just read this and decided this was a paragraph of meaningless information! I'll try to do better! I'm watching the Mavericks and it is a tight game, so I guess I'm feeling mindless!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

something funny today - i was outside cleaning up the dog yard and out trooped the two little boys announcing they were here to help pick up the poop. so on with four gloves for four little hands - a meijer bag - and they got to work. ooh - that's gross - uck - etc - floated through the air - but they stuck to their guns and the yard wsa cleaned up in good order. i thanked them for their help and ayden said - "grandpa - just call me when there is more poop and i will be out to help." to which avery said - "not me." 

what a riot these two little boys are. ayden loves the puppies - is often seen with a cat slung over his shoulder -the cat seemingly having the times of its life - ayden has been taking one of the puppies home with him for a while. they just snuggle up against him. he is partial to the one with the large white slash on his belly.

they make my day and enrich my life.

sam


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Darowil, I too prefer coffee, with lots of flavored cream. But, iced tea is a daily drink for me after my morning coffee. I do not drink any soda as a rule, water would be my choice if soda was the only option.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dave, your lemon egg cozy is another hit!


Thank you, it's a really easy one to make. I made a rather tricky orange wedge for _The Lad_ some years ago, but I think this works better, it's certainly a lot easier!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> kac47874 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thanks Sandy.

I posted this simple receipt for Lemon Biscuits a while back, but I think now would be a good time to repeat it for anyone who missed it last time.

*Lemon Biscuits*
_Makes: Approx. 40_

*Ingredients:*
4 oz (125g) unsalted butter, softened
4 oz (125g) caster sugar (US = superfine)
1 large egg yolk
Finely grated rind of 1 unwaxed lemon
8 oz (250g) self-raising flour

*Method:*

Line two large baking sheets with parchment

Cream together the butter and caster sugar in a bowl, beat in the egg yolk and lemon rind. Sieve in the flour and thoroughly mix to make a firm dough.

Roll out the dough to one-quarter inch thick (one-half centimetre). Cut out biscuits with a two-and-a-half inch (six centimetre) biscuit cutter and arrange on the prepared baking sheet.

Prick biscuits lightly with a fork and chill for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 180degC/350degF/Gas Regulo 4

Bake the biscuits for about 10 minutes until lightly golden round the edges. If desired, sprinkle with granulated sugar and allow to harden on the baking trays for a few minutes, before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

Store in a cool dry place.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> We're having celery soup for dinner. I LOVE that recipe! It's so easy and so yummy! Dave, you have earned a star for that one!
> Carol (IL)


Thanks Carol, it's one of my favourites too!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Love the egg cosy, Dave. I saw the discussion about gas prices! It is terrible. I get really good mileage, so it isn't a real problem for me. I also don't drive all over town like some people do. When I'm not working, I drive even less! Pretty rough day at school. Everyone is ready for spring break! I decided that I didn't like the way my nephews' BSJs looked. So I frogged one, and will probably give the other one away. I don't need that many dishcloths! I used cotton yarn.


Thanks Pam, I'm glad you like it.

Petrol prices keep on rising here too. _The Lad_ is looking forward to getting a bigger bike for his personal transport this year, he has a demented 125cc sports bike at the moment, the fuel consumption of a superbike is scary when you start thrashing it. I suppose his logic is: bigger bike, bigger allowance!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Lemons are a favorite here. Only thing... and this may seem odd, I don't like lemon in my tea. In hot tea, I prefer a bit of honey if my throat is a bit scratchy or a bit of milk. In iced tea, I like it plain... no sugar, no honey, no lemon... just straight. I cook and bake with fresh lemons. The egg cozy looks like a winner to me, I will have to give that one a go. Thanks for the pattern, Dave.


Glad you like my latest design, do post a pic.

I sometimes have a slice of lemon in _English Breakfast Tea_ and always with [/i]Earl Grey[/i], but it's fantastic with _White Tea_ which is made from the flowers of the tea plant only and is far too delicateto be smothered by milk.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> We're having celery soup for dinner. I LOVE that recipe! It's so easy and so yummy! Dave, you have earned a star for that one!
> Carol (IL)


I am making celery soup tonight. I was wondering if it is freezable? It would be nice to make more than one batch and freeze the portions for when I don't have time to make dinner.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave for reposting the lemon biscuit recipe. You must have been reading my mind. I bought the lemon to make the biscuits and have been looking for my recipe. I was just ready to use the search for them and they popped up today. I will be making them along with the celery soup.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > We're having celery soup for dinner. I LOVE that recipe! It's so easy and so yummy! Dave, you have earned a star for that one!
> ...


Absolutely! Allow it to cool after it comes out of the blender, then freeze in single servings. You can heat it up in a saucepan or the microwave as required and add the swirl of cream at the end. I freeze soups all the time, ready for when I get home.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Dave for reposting the lemon biscuit recipe. You must have been reading my mind. I bought the lemon to make the biscuits and have been looking for my recipe. I was just ready to use the search for them and they popped up today. I will be making them along with the celery soup.


I must be psychic or something! Hope you enjoy them, great for dunking in a cuppa!

Dave


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> something funny today - i was outside cleaning up the dog yard and out trooped the two little boys announcing they were here to help pick up the poop. so on with four gloves for four little hands - a meijer bag - and they got to work. ooh - that's gross - uck - etc - floated through the air - but they stuck to their guns and the yard wsa cleaned up in good order. i thanked them for their help and ayden said - "grandpa - just call me when there is more poop and i will be out to help." to which avery said - "not me."
> 
> what a riot these two little boys are. ayden loves the puppies - is often seen with a cat slung over his shoulder -the cat seemingly having the times of its life - ayden has been taking one of the puppies home with him for a while. they just snuggle up against him. he is partial to the one with the large white slash on his belly.
> 
> ...


you made me smile - what a nice story to begin the day with! our grandkids are such a joy! Deirdre's bringing the boys down from Phoenix for the St. Patrick's Day parade - we haven't been in a few years - should be fun. Wish they were in Tucson and we could see them every day!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Three yr old GS was such a stinker yesterday.He brought in a bucket full of mud and poored it all over the dog. Before I could get that all cleaned up he pull 1300 stitches off needle. Grrrrr. This child has never messed with Granny's or Mama's needle work before.He also found out you can use a stick to let air out of tires (he saw Papa do this one because he'd over inflated a tractor tire) He also found out glass breaks when you hit it with the hammer(Papa was taking down storm windows, one was still leaning against house) and chickens don't like rocks thrown at them. By the time DD got home Papa and I were ready to sting GS up by the thumbs. Certainly wasn't a dull day. Believe it or not he was never unsupervised doing all of this, he is just a lot quicker than we are anymore. We also went for a long walk, played with the lambs, fed a new calf and milked cows.
Papa and I were pooped and Gs was still going strong.Sometimes I think this boy needs a 50LB. ball and chain to slow him down and not even sure that would do it.(LOL)
Guess we wore him out too as DD reported this morning that he went to sleep around 6 PM and slept until 8:30 this morning.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> Three yr old GS was such a stinker yesterday.He brought in a bucket full of mud and poored it all over the dog. Before I could get that all cleaned up he pull 1300 stitches off needle. Grrrrr. This child has never messed with Granny's or Mama's needle work before.He also found out you can use a stick to let air out of tires (he saw Papa do this one because he'd over inflated a tractor tire) He also found out glass breaks when you hit it with the hammer(Papa was taking down storm windows, one was still leaning against house) and chickens don't like rocks thrown at them. By the time DD got home Papa and I were ready to sting GS up by the thumbs. Certainly wasn't a dull day. Believe it or not he was never unsupervised doing all of this, he is just a lot quicker than we are anymore. We also went for a long walk, played with the lambs, fed a new calf and milked cows.
> Papa and I were pooped and Gs was still going strong.Sometimes I think this boy needs a 50LB. ball and chain to slow him down and not even sure that would do it.(LOL)
> Guess we wore him out too as DD reported this morning that he went to sleep around 6 PM and slept until 8:30 this morning.


Boys! :evil: Gotta love them (or you'd kill them!) Haven't got any grandkids yet, but had 2 boys . . . . :shock:


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Had girls so totally not used to "Boys" Other two GS's were never this adventurous,( they are 22 and 21)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> something funny today - i was outside cleaning up the dog yard and out trooped the two little boys announcing they were here to help pick up the poop. so on with four gloves for four little hands - a meijer bag - and they got to work. ooh - that's gross - uck - etc - floated through the air - but they stuck to their guns and the yard wsa cleaned up in good order. i thanked them for their help and ayden said - "grandpa - just call me when there is more poop and i will be out to help." to which avery said - "not me."
> 
> what a riot these two little boys are. ayden loves the puppies - is often seen with a cat slung over his shoulder -the cat seemingly having the times of its life - ayden has been taking one of the puppies home with him for a while. they just snuggle up against him. he is partial to the one with the large white slash on his belly.
> 
> ...


Sam, I really enjoyed this little story, especially Avery's comments. They must be so much fun. I missed living near my grandchildren when they were growing up. That's what happens when your kids are living out of the country or on the other side of it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> Had girls so totally not used to "Boys" Other two GS's were never this adventurous,( they are 22 and 21)


I had a lot of friends who had a girl first then a boy - and did it come as a shock! They got no sympathy from me I had to deal with two of them . . . males are definitely a breed apart! Some people seem to get quiet, uncompetitive boys - not mine. I swear the younger one(nearly 3 years between them) only walked at 10 months because if his big brother could do it then he wasn't going to be beaten! Love them both to bits, but they were hard work when the were younger - now that they're 33 and 30 and have left home, it's a lot easier!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Had girls so totally not used to "Boys" Other two GS's were never this adventurous,( they are 22 and 21)
> ...


Boarding schools are wonderful places!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> Three yr old GS was such a stinker yesterday.He brought in a bucket full of mud and poored it all over the dog. Before I could get that all cleaned up he pull 1300 stitches off needle. Grrrrr. This child has never messed with Granny's or Mama's needle work before.He also found out you can use a stick to let air out of tires (he saw Papa do this one because he'd over inflated a tractor tire) He also found out glass breaks when you hit it with the hammer(Papa was taking down storm windows, one was still leaning against house) and chickens don't like rocks thrown at them. By the time DD got home Papa and I were ready to sting GS up by the thumbs. Certainly wasn't a dull day. Believe it or not he was never unsupervised doing all of this, he is just a lot quicker than we are anymore. We also went for a long walk, played with the lambs, fed a new calf and milked cows.
> Papa and I were pooped and Gs was still going strong.Sometimes I think this boy needs a 50LB. ball and chain to slow him down and not even sure that would do it.(LOL)
> Guess we wore him out too as DD reported this morning that he went to sleep around 6 PM and slept until 8:30 this morning.


Kat, I know you didn't find this amusing AT ALL, but I had to read it to DH and we both laughed. We think we have troubles with our almost 7-month-old kitten, but nothing like a 3-year-old GS. I hope you don't have to babysit every day!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Had girls so totally not used to "Boys" Other two GS's were never this adventurous,( they are 22 and 21)
> ...


I agree. Had two boys with a girl in the middle. I'll take girls any day.

My best friend had 3 sisters and no brothers. So when she had 2 boys and 2 girls, she had no idea how to raise the boys. She admitted she just didn't know how boys think and act.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sounds like a our house when the grandsons are here. Times that by 3 as there is usually 3 here at one time. I have 8 grandsons all under 11 years.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds like a our house when the grandsons are here. Times that by 3 as there is usually 3 here at one time. I have 8 grandsons all under 11 years.


Oh, you poor thing!! No granddaughters to pamper?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

My boys are 13 yrs apart, born on the same date. They are totally different in many ways, but also have some of the same traits. Older son loves the outdoors, played sports very active from a young age. Younger son when young was never sports minded, hated getting dirty, didn't like being outside cause of the heat, now he loves outdoors, camps, hikes, fishes, still not much on playing sports but will watch football games with me. Both sons are major computer geeks, oldest and his wife are both employed in the field. Not sure what the younger will end up as a life career, 4 yrs of college and no job in his field, discussing the pro's and con's of going to a technical school to learn a trade. I love my boys, had such fun when they were growing up, I was always a tomboy and reverted back many times climbing trees and skipping rocks


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a our house when the grandsons are here. Times that by 3 as there is usually 3 here at one time. I have 8 grandsons all under 11 years.
> ...


I have 4 grand daughters. Two live in Ontario, Canada, and the other 2 live in North Carolina. I don't get to see them often. I do pamper them when they are here. One grandson gets pampered when he is here too, he lives in North Carolina as well.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Iced tea for me is Sweet n Low and lemon, or sometimes lime. Hot tea the same, except on some occasions will add milk. I do enjoy a good glass of iced tea! I didn't used to drink coffee, but now I do. My coffee has Sweet n Low and lots of creamer! I like the flavored creamers, but if it is liquid, I add the powdered creamer. I guess it seems less watery.
> Just read this and decided this was a paragraph of meaningless information! I'll try to do better! I'm watching the Mavericks and it is a tight game, so I guess I'm feeling mindless!


I like my coffee with Land o' Lakes Fat Free Half & Half and real sugar. I had been using artificial sweeteners (latest was Splenda), but decided to stop putting more chemicals into my system. Can't decide if it makes me feel any better, but it's not helping with weight loss. My favorite coffee is Hazelnut Creme that we grind ourselves.

Tea is my afternoon drink, black with 1 tsp. sugar only. My hairdresser usually fixes a cup of tea for me when I have my hair done (pretty infrequently) and she always makes a comment about the sugar. I guess Koreans drink their tea plain. The exception is when I fix Chai tea; that one gets lowfat milk only.

Before I go to bed, I like a cup of hot cocoa; helps me sleep through the night.

We like sweet tea in the summer: homemade with Paula Deen's recipe. Iced coffee is a winner, too.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Boarding schools are wonderful places!

Dave

LOL. Don't think they take many 3 yr olds. Also wouldn't bet on them sending him as they tried for 20 yrs to have him.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Luckily Doris I don't have to. About 3 times a week His other G-ma helps out too. Yesterday it was not funny, but as I was posting I could see the humor. Was telling the youngest DD about it a few hours after all was over and she nearly feel out of her chair laughing. Did not appreciate her sense of humor at the time.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds like a our house when the grandsons are here. Times that by 3 as there is usually 3 here at one time. I have 8 grandsons all under 11 years.


 I have 8 grands Boys are 22, 21, 3 and 1. Girls are 16, 2-12 yr. olds- not twins and 4 yr old. GGrands - girl is 3 yrs and boy is 7 mo.. All but 3 yr old grandson live in Northern Indiana. As I don't drive and have limited income I only get to see the a few times a year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

boys are so much easier to raise - if they have a disagreement they duke it out and then it is over. on the other hand - girls can spite it out for days on end - when i taught school there was always a girl on the outs - the next day she would be "in" and a different girl would be out. and so it went. never could figure it out. boys are much easier to deal with.

sam

and i can hear it now - "that's a man for you" - lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> Three yr old GS was such a stinker yesterday.He brought in a bucket full of mud and poored it all over the dog. Before I could get that all cleaned up he pull 1300 stitches off needle. Grrrrr. This child has never messed with Granny's or Mama's needle work before.He also found out you can use a stick to let air out of tires (he saw Papa do this one because he'd over inflated a tractor tire) He also found out glass breaks when you hit it with the hammer(Papa was taking down storm windows, one was still leaning against house) and chickens don't like rocks thrown at them. By the time DD got home Papa and I were ready to sting GS up by the thumbs. Certainly wasn't a dull day. Believe it or not he was never unsupervised doing all of this, he is just a lot quicker than we are anymore. We also went for a long walk, played with the lambs, fed a new calf and milked cows.
> Papa and I were pooped and Gs was still going strong.Sometimes I think this boy needs a 50LB. ball and chain to slow him down and not even sure that would do it.(LOL)
> Guess we wore him out too as DD reported this morning that he went to sleep around 6 PM and slept until 8:30 this morning.


just think, maybe you having a budding engineer!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a our house when the grandsons are here. Times that by 3 as there is usually 3 here at one time. I have 8 grandsons all under 11 years.
> ...


i have a grandson and grand daughter born same day, not twins. Grandson was born in NY. Grand daughter born in NC. You would think they were twins though. Each one knows when they other is hurt or upset. They are 4 yrs.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > KatStabe said:
> ...


amen to that! Mom sent me to one


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> boys are so much easier to raise - if they have a disagreement they duke it out and then it is over. on the other hand - girls can spite it out for days on end - when i taught school there was always a girl on the outs - the next day she would be "in" and a different girl would be out. and so it went. never could figure it out. boys are much easier to deal with.
> 
> sam
> 
> and i can hear it now - "that's a man for you" - lol


Having raised a daughter, I think you're actually right, Sam. So many stories I could tell. In about 5th grade my daughter and her friends and frenemies all seemed to turn into spiteful little b--ches - One day I threatened her and a friend with putting them out of the car to walk to town (about 4 miles) if they didn't stop the way they were talking about a girl who wasn't there to defend herself - they seemed genuinely shocked!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

White tea I enjoy as is, such a lovely flavor. Sweet tea is just way too sweet for me, just the thought makes my teeth rattle. But then again, never did like sugar in my tea... but, that's just me. Iced coffee....yum. Hot cocoa with some mini marshmallows, a bit of whipped cream, and either a peppermint stick or a drop of peppermint extract - chocolate and mint... uh oh, drooling again! 

I have several friends who are non-knitters/crocheters and I tell them about some of the things on this forum, the recipes, some of the conversations.... funny they wondered with all the recipes and talk of food - when do we knit? I told them - in between bites.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Three yr old GS was such a stinker yesterday.He brought in a bucket full of mud and poored it all over the dog. Before I could get that all cleaned up he pull 1300 stitches off needle. Grrrrr. This child has never messed with Granny's or Mama's needle work before.He also found out you can use a stick to let air out of tires (he saw Papa do this one because he'd over inflated a tractor tire) He also found out glass breaks when you hit it with the hammer(Papa was taking down storm windows, one was still leaning against house) and chickens don't like rocks thrown at them. By the time DD got home Papa and I were ready to sting GS up by the thumbs. Certainly wasn't a dull day. Believe it or not he was never unsupervised doing all of this, he is just a lot quicker than we are anymore. We also went for a long walk, played with the lambs, fed a new calf and milked cows.
> ...


His dad is an engineer and farmer. He has always been a watcher and will turn around and copy what you did. As a 7 mo. old he was taking screw caps off of bottles. That child decides he is going to do something he shouldn't be old enough to figure out and does it.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> boys are so much easier to raise - if they have a disagreement they duke it out and then it is over. on the other hand - girls can spite it out for days on end - when i taught school there was always a girl on the outs - the next day she would be "in" and a different girl would be out. and so it went. never could figure it out. boys are much easier to deal with.
> 
> sam
> 
> and i can hear it now - "that's a man for you" - lol


LOL. As for girls I have to agree, they can spite very well and drip with sarcasm. But boys? I haven't a clue. Best I can do for any of the Grands is "just love them".


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I was dipping my eggy soldiers this morning, pondering the impossibility of fitting the Commonwealth Flag onto a napkin ring, when I came up with a possible solution. My latest pattern is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66125-1.html

It's the best solution I can come up with, hope you like it
Dave


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Flockie wrote
I have several friends who are non-knitters/crocheters and I tell them about some of the things on this forum, the recipes, some of the conversations.... funny they wondered with all the recipes and talk of food - when do we knit? I told them - in between bites.

Some days on a wing and a prayer.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> boys are so much easier to raise - if they have a disagreement they duke it out and then it is over. on the other hand - girls can spite it out for days on end - when i taught school there was always a girl on the outs - the next day she would be "in" and a different girl would be out. and so it went. never could figure it out. boys are much easier to deal with.
> 
> sam
> 
> and i can hear it now - "that's a man for you" - lol


Sam! What did you teach in school? This is news to me but maybe not to everybody.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> boys are so much easier to raise - if they have a disagreement they duke it out and then it is over. on the other hand - girls can spite it out for days on end - when i taught school there was always a girl on the outs - the next day she would be "in" and a different girl would be out. and so it went. never could figure it out. boys are much easier to deal with.
> 
> sam
> 
> and i can hear it now - "that's a man for you" - lol


I agree with u! And with girls the drama never stops!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my first teaching job was in a maximum reformatory for boys - then i taught a split 3/4 grade - then math and english to junior high students - and finally third grade one year - fourth grade the next year and repeat. taught a total of fifteen years.

sam


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> my first teaching job was in a maximum reformatory for boys - then i taught a split 3/4 grade - then math and english to junior high students - and finally third grade one year - fourth grade the next year and repeat. taught a total of fifteen years.
> 
> sam


That's so interesting. What else are you keeping quiet about - or that I just didn't hear about? I know you have a sweet tooth.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, March 8 has been labeled as National Breakfast Day in Canada. Could you give us a couple of good solid breakfast dishes to make?? Preferably before Thursday so we can shop for the necessary ingredients if we dont have them on hand. Thanks ever so much!!


Traditionally breakfast is one of those great opportunities to use up things left over from the day before; fishhcakes would be made from the trimmings, likewise sausages from the off-cuts from preparing the previous evening's dinner. I have posted several dishes for a hearty breakfast over the past year, here are some of the favourites at my breakfast parties, alll of them use fairly common ingredients and work for breakfast, brunch, lunch or a light supper:

*Portuguese Egg*
_Serves: 1_

*Ingredients:*
Thick slice of buttered toast, good quality artisanal bread if you have it
1 large egg
1/2 breakfast cup (by volume) frozen peas or pea/sweetcorn mix
knob butter
2 tbs water
1/2 tsp mixed dried herbs
grinding of sea salt and black pepper

*Method:*
Into a small non-stick frying pan or skillet which must be cold, place the frozen peas, water, butter and herbs. Now turn on the ring to medium and wait until it's all bubbling and most of the water has evaporated. Stir the mixture and season well.

Crack the egg over the peas, cover with an upturned plate and turn the ring down to its lowest setting. When the white has set, it's ready, slide onto your thick slice of toast and enjoy.

*Cheese and Tomato Sandwich Pudding*
_Serves: 1
Preheat oven 375degF/175degC/Regulo 4_

*Ingredients:*
2 medium slices of lightly buttered white bread, standard square tin works best for this
2 oz (60g) grated cheese, Cheddar or Red Leicester are good
2 medium firm tomatoes, sliced
1 large egg
4 fl oz (110ml) milk
salt and pepper
pinch smoked paprika, optional

*Method:*
Make a cheese and tomato sandwich, reserving a couple of slices of tomato and a little cheese, cut into either fingers (halved) or boudoir sandwich triangles. Lightly grease a small ovenproof dish and arrange the sandwiches so they overlap, lightly season.

Beat together the egg and milk and pour the mixture over the sandwiches, allowing it to soak in. Arrange the remaining tomato slices and sprinkle over the reamining cheese, finish with a light sprinkling of paprika, or mild chilli powder if preferred.

Bake for 20-25 minutes in the centre of the oven until golden, it will 'souffle-up' during cooking.

*Russian Helmets*
_Preheat oven to 325degF/160degC/Regulo3_

*Ingredients:*
4 eggs
4 medium-sized tomatoes
2 tsp red wine vinegar
2 tbs butter
Salt and Pepper

*Method:*
Cut the the top off each tomato and scoop out the pulp & seeds. Sprinkle into each tomato a 1/2 tsp of vinegar. Break one egg into each tomato.

Place in lightly buttered ramekins and bake until the eggs are set to your liking.

Remove from the oven and sprinkle with salt and pepper and a small knob of butter.

*Breakfast Quesadilla*

*Ingredients:*
1 flour tortilla
3 tbs Olive oil
4 tbs refried beans
2 tbs cream cheese
1 Spring onion, chopped
1 Egg, to serve

*Method:*
Brush one tablespoon of olive oil lightly over one side of the tortilla.

Place the tortilla, oil-side-down into a cold frying pan. Spread the beans on one half of the tortilla and cream cheese over the other half. Scatter over the chopped spring onion and fold the tortilla over.

Place the frying pan over a moderate heat and cook until the tortilla is golden brown. Carefully flip the tortilla over and cook the other side. Remove from the pan and keep warm.

Add the remaining olive oil and fry the egg until cooked to your liking.

Serve the quesadilla immediately with the fried egg on top and tomato salsa.

_For the Sweet, how about this bit of naughtiness?_

*Marmalade and Banana Pain Perdu*
_Serves 4_

*Ingredients:*
4 eggs
4 tbs marmalade
1/2 pt (275ml) milk
pinch salt
8 slices white bread
butter to cook
2 large bananas

*Method:*
Lightly beat the eggs in a bowl together with the milk and 1 tablespoon marmalade and salt. Transfer to a shallow dish

Dip the bread into the egg mixture and fry in a little butter in a heavy based frying pan, you can probably do two at a time, depending on the size of pan Keep toasts warm in the oven whilst you do the rest

Slice the bananas

In a small saucepan warm up the remaining marmalade, add the sliced bananas and warm through

Serve the bananas on top of the French toast

Bon apetit!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It has reached a nice 62 F here today. Windows have been open most of the day. I love springtime. Working on Dave's newest napkin ring. Will have to keep this away from the cat. Seems Sox is fond of blue and yellow. Will have to try out the marmalade and banana pain perdu.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Dave, I knew you could come through with some hearty healthy breakfast dishes. The one that really appeals to me is the Portuguese Egg dish! Your lemon cozy is very brightly appealing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Oh Dave, I knew you could come through with some hearty healthy breakfast dishes. The one that really appeals to me is the Portuguese Egg dish! Your lemon cozy is very brightly appealing.


I'm glad there's something that appeals. it's a traditional brunch dish on the Algarve, very good when one surfaces a little late for breakfast after the night before!

I'm really pleased with how it turned out, sometimes designs come easily!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It has reached a nice 62 F here today. Windows have been open most of the day. I love springtime. Working on Dave's newest napkin ring. Will have to keep this away from the cat. Seems Sox is fond of blue and yellow. Will have to try out the marmalade and banana pain perdu.


Barely reached 50degF here in London to-day and the temperatures are tumbling towards freezing under clear skies. They promise it will warm up by the weekend, I do hope so.

The Marmalade and Banana Pain Perdu is a great dish that also works as a dessert, I hope yoiu enjoy it.

I wonder what attracts your cat to that particular colour combination? aren't they funny?

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

And then there is dessert!

Oreo Balls
18 ounces oreo cookies, won't work with double-stuff
8 ounces softened cream cheese

Crush cookies in food processor. Pour into a bowl and set aside.

Place softened cream cheese in processor and pulse until smooth. Add the cookie crumbs and combine. Wrap in plastic wrap and place in refrigerator for 2 hours. Form into 1 inch balls.

2 cups chocolate chips
1 tablespoon shortening

Combine and melt in the microwave. Dip the balls into the melted chocolate, then place on waxed or parchment paper until chocolate sets. Store in the refrigerator. 

I am picking up my 19 year niece from college on Friday as she is coming home for spring break. She requested these to share with her roommate and other friends once I get to her school. It's a 3 hour drive one way.... so, I hope there will be a few left for her friends.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Happy 40th Birthday to the Oreo Cookie!!!!!!
Did you all know that! Yes, 40 yrs old today  dandylion



flockie said:


> And then there is dessert!
> 
> Oreo Balls
> 18 ounces oreo cookies, won't work with double-stuff
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Very cute  dandy



KatStabe said:


> Flockie wrote
> I have several friends who are non-knitters/crocheters and I tell them about some of the things on this forum, the recipes, some of the conversations.... funny they wondered with all the recipes and talk of food - when do we knit? I told them - in between bites.
> 
> Some days on a wing and a prayer.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Very interesting, Sam, 
Sue/d



thewren said:


> my first teaching job was in a maximum reformatory for boys - then i taught a split 3/4 grade - then math and english to junior high students - and finally third grade one year - fourth grade the next year and repeat. taught a total of fifteen years.
> 
> sam


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dandylion, I did not know the Oreo was 40 today. Thanks for letting us know. Maybe I can eat one of the Oreo balls and there won't be calories in it today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> something funny today - i was outside cleaning up the dog yard and out trooped the two little boys announcing they were here to help pick up the poop. so on with four gloves for four little hands - a meijer bag - and they got to work. ooh - that's gross - uck - etc - floated through the air - but they stuck to their guns and the yard wsa cleaned up in good order. i thanked them for their help and ayden said - "grandpa - just call me when there is more poop and i will be out to help." to which avery said - "not me."
> 
> what a riot these two little boys are. ayden loves the puppies - is often seen with a cat slung over his shoulder -the cat seemingly having the times of its life - ayden has been taking one of the puppies home with him for a while. they just snuggle up against him. he is partial to the one with the large white slash on his belly.
> 
> ...


These two little guys sound like they could use a great big hug. I guess mom doesn't mind when one of her pups goes missing for a while - she's got lots of others to keep her occupied. Are we going to see more pictures any time soon?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> Had girls so totally not used to "Boys" Other two GS's were never this adventurous,( they are 22 and 21)


Sam's story and yours brought smiles to my face today.
The more I read of yours, KatStabe, I began to think you really have a Dennis the Menace on your hands. You didn't happen to write for that comic strip or tv show, did you? 

I always have to plan a day of rest after I babysit. It's great fun, but exhausting at my age. 
These were good stories for the family reunions.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I think that only works in one's own mind 



flockie said:


> Dandylion, I did not know the Oreo was 40 today. Thanks for letting us know. Maybe I can eat one of the Oreo balls and there won't be calories in it today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

This has been one of the best tea parties. Not having any kids of my own, it's always a joy to read about the antics of your kids or grandkids. Sometimes they get into mischief that isn't funny at the time but it sure gives us a chuckle or two.

Dave - I'm sure you have a healthy appetite - and the gannets too. The receipts that you provide are certainly mouthwatering but I wonder if I made every one of those every day, what size would I be (not to mention my DH)(lol) ?????
BUT - I'm not suggesting that you stop writing them.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

No the Oreo Cookie was 100 years old yesterday 03-06-12.
They had it on the local news last night & they were asking their Facebook fans how they liked to eat their Oreos.
Lisa


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dave, Love your recipes, I'm so glad 55dpns asked for them. 

Since you haven't responded to the milk in the tea conversation, I'm guessing that what I heard about that is an old wives tale that doesn't have any credibility. 

What I heard was; there is a chemical or substance in tea that must be counteracted with either milk or lemon, and that is why we always hear that question, "milk or lemon" when someone in England is serving tea in a play or movie. It always seems like it is an automatic that one will either take lemon or milk along with "one lump or two?" 

Is that not true, or just not true anymore, or ---- what? 
Do you have any stories about this?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)




----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> No the Oreo Cookie was 100 years old yesterday 03-06-12.
> They had it on the local news last night & they were asking their Facebook fans how they liked to eat their Oreos.
> Lisa


Oh, my mistake. I saw the info on several pages of fb and newsletters, but I must have missread them. 
Thanks for clarifying that.  We don't want to slight such an almost family member


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dandylion, I did not know the Oreo was 40 today. Thanks for letting us know. Maybe I can eat one of the Oreo balls and there won't be calories in it today.


Gotta have one for each decade!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would like to know the reason as to why he likes those colors too. I can use them separately it's just when used together.


That's come up lovely, thank you for posting the photo. It's great too see how they turn out for others, I always worry about my instructions, I have been known to make the odd typing mistake.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> This has been one of the best tea parties. Not having any kids of my own, it's always a joy to read about the antics of your kids or grandkids. Sometimes they get into mischief that isn't funny at the time but it sure gives us a chuckle or two.
> 
> Dave - I'm sure you have a healthy appetite - and the gannets too. The receipts that you provide are certainly mouthwatering but I wonder if I made every one of those every day, what size would I be (not to mention my DH)(lol) ?????
> BUT - I'm not suggesting that you stop writing them.


All of the dishes I post are tried and tested, but not all on the same day! Weekends the boys help me with my diet, it's gone before I get a chance!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dandylion, I did not know the Oreo was 40 today. Thanks for letting us know. Maybe I can eat one of the Oreo balls and there won't be calories in it today.


I'm older than Oreos. 
*sigh*


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > This has been one of the best tea parties. Not having any kids of my own, it's always a joy to read about the antics of your kids or grandkids. Sometimes they get into mischief that isn't funny at the time but it sure gives us a chuckle or two.
> ...


I've figured out how they help you with your diet, they eat everything and there's nothing left!!!

Kathy


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

wannabear said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion, I did not know the Oreo was 40 today. Thanks for letting us know. Maybe I can eat one of the Oreo balls and there won't be calories in it today.
> ...


Yay! I'm NOT older than Oreos!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know the reason as to why he likes those colors too. I can use them separately it's just when used together.
> ...


You are very welcome. Haven't found any type os so far.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

wannabear said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


I'm so glad you saw that Oreos were 100 yrs old on March 6, 2012.  Even though you are "some cookie" you are a younger, "some cookie"


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I was happy to find out I'm not older than Oreos.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Speaking of grandchildren, my 7yr old GN enrolled in acting school, in the last few weeks, and auditioned for the JR Annie, version of the play, Annie. Never let it be said that she is a shy girl 

She was notified that she got the part of Annie's dog.  
I have to say that she got the perfect part for her, because she has insisted on wearing a dog collor and leesh with I walk her dog. Yes, that's right. She pretends she is a dog also. I'm always aftraid that someone is going to turn us in for child abuse!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion, I did not know the Oreo was 40 today. Thanks for letting us know. Maybe I can eat one of the Oreo balls and there won't be calories in it today.
> ...


oops. since it is the 100th birthday that increases your servings to 10.. Can you suffer through it? Sue /d


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dandylion, I did not know the Oreo was 40 today. Thanks for letting us know. Maybe I can eat one of the Oreo balls and there won't be calories in it today.


It was on Anderson today. Last night the evening news up here mentioned it. Somethings are really worth mentioning!! OOOO, they taste so good with a glass of cold milk!!!  The Oreo is now a centurian cookie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> Three yr old GS was such a stinker yesterday.He brought in a bucket full of mud and poored it all over the dog. Before I could get that all cleaned up he pull 1300 stitches off needle. Grrrrr. This child has never messed with Granny's or Mama's needle work before.He also found out you can use a stick to let air out of tires (he saw Papa do this one because he'd over inflated a tractor tire) He also found out glass breaks when you hit it with the hammer(Papa was taking down storm windows, one was still leaning against house) and chickens don't like rocks thrown at them. By the time DD got home Papa and I were ready to sting GS up by the thumbs. Certainly wasn't a dull day. Believe it or not he was never unsupervised doing all of this, he is just a lot quicker than we are anymore. We also went for a long walk, played with the lambs, fed a new calf and milked cows.
> Papa and I were pooped and Gs was still going strong.Sometimes I think this boy needs a 50LB. ball and chain to slow him down and not even sure that would do it.(LOL)
> Guess we wore him out too as DD reported this morning that he went to sleep around 6 PM and slept until 8:30 this morning.


Well done on him survivng the day!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, Love your recipes, I'm so glad 55dpns asked for them.
> 
> Since you haven't responded to the milk in the tea conversation, I'm guessing that what I heard about that is an old wives tale that doesn't have any credibility.
> 
> ...


Big question, good job I spent some time working for the Tea Council!

What you have heard is quite the reverse of the truth, it's pretty much the other way round...

Although tea was known in the UK before her arrival, it was Catherine of Braganza, Queen Consort of King Charles II who popularised it. Tea drinking was fashionable in Portugal, they had holdings in Asia where it was being grown, she brought the custom with her. Tea was up until that time, drunk black with sugar, adding milk is one of Catherine's innovations.

In 1663, she fell seriously ill and miscarried, to build her up, her physician recommended she drink milk. At that time drinking fresh milk from a town dairy was a hazardous practice, although they didn't understand about bacteria, they did know you had to boil the milk to purify it. The old saying _milk boiled is milk spoiled_ is quite true , it destroys the taste. Catherine hit upon the idea of putting the milk in the cup first and then pouring in hot tea, to 'purify' it by scalding, thus making it safe to drink.

It does make a difference to the taste whether you put the milk in first or second. The rate at whch the milk is heated is different, this affects the size of the fat molecules held in suspension in the tea and so changes the flavour.

Water is a 'dry' compound, that's why you get surface tension and drying stains on glass. To bring out the flavour of the tea, you need to add a 'wetting agent' to break this surface tension of the molecules and so allow your taste buds to access the flavours. Milk does this, as do the oils in lemon, sugar functions the same way; it isn't simply sweetness you get from sugar, it also acts as a flavour-enhancer. Even if you don't normally take sugar, try adding just a tiny amount, one-eigth of a level teaspoon is sufficient, the intensity of the flavour surprises many.

The question of whether to add lemon or milk lagely depends on the blend of tea. With breakfast tea, it's optional, but with some teas, the flavour and colour is too delicate to stand up to milk; with others , particularly adulterated teas like _Earl Grey_ which has oil of bergamot added, it tastes vile under milk.

That's about it on the 'milk or lemon' question, tea is a very healthy drink with a large number of beneficial ingredients, including anti-oxidants. A lot of people insist on green tea because of the higher quantity of anti-oxidants, if you like the taste that's fine, but white tea actually contains an even higher level. Black tea isn't bad for you, I have a neighbour who gave up drinking four or five cups of black tea per day and will now only drink green tea, one cup like it's a medicine; she's getting far less than she was before, but just can't see it!

Tea is also very good for the digestion because it relaxes the stomach muscles and other smooth-walled muscles, for that reason it's good to drink with food. A popular brand of tea in the UK is called _PG tips_, the 'PG' stands for _Pre-Gestive_, it was originally marketed as a before dinner blend and adopted by the temperance movement as a substitute for a pre-dinner cocktail!

By now you're all comatose, so I'll stop!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just one more thing I would like to add about the tea. If anyone is anemic and has an iron deficiency, then you do not drink tea with your meals, especially if you are eating anything with iron in it. The tea binds to the iron and renders it useless for your body to use. (Husband is very anemic due to kidney failure and he is a tea drinker. The dietian and doctors had a hard time to convince him of this but they did succeed).


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> By now you're all comatose, so I'll stop!
> 
> Dave


Not a bit of it! All interesting info for me!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, Love your recipes, I'm so glad 55dpns asked for them.
> ...


You get a big Atta Boy for that one! So glad I asked. Not comatose at all.  Sue/d


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Although tea was known in the UK before her arrival, it was Catherine of Braganza, Queen Consort of King Charles II who popularised it. Dave
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

When I drank instant coffee I preferred to add the milk before the water- it tasted better (had been brought up to. Many people thought I was imagining things. Then I went to the Tea and Coffee Museum (or was it only tea?) in London. And they said that the order milk went into coffee affected the taste- I assume for the reason Dave said for tea. I used cheap brands of instant coffee because they dissolved into the milk, but not only did the more expensive brands not dissolve into the milk they then wouldn't dissolve into the water either! needed to be a powder not a granule.
Does when the sugar goes in make a difference? Maybe not as it doesn't have any fat in it to be heated.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I second that, Marilyn. I for one am grateful to have such a resource as you, Dave. I have repeated what I had heard many times before to just responses of "oh, yeah?"

Now I will have a much better story to tell. 
I looked that up on line, but did not find anything nearly so interesting. I gave up, and what do you know? Dave to the rescue! Sue/ d



Marilyn K. said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just one more thing I would like to add about the tea. If anyone is anemic and has an iron deficiency, then you do not drink tea with your meals, especially if you are eating anything with iron in it. The tea binds to the iron and renders it useless for your body to use. (Husband is very anemic due to kidney failure and he is a tea drinker. The dietian and doctors had a hard time to convince him of this but they did succeed).


If e's addcted to tea, _Pu'er Tea_ which is post-fermented has a very low tannin content and it's that particular flavenoid that binds to iron molecules. Tannin isn't a problem for those who haven't an iron deficiency, it's positively beneficial to most, but if someone is iron-deficient, this about the only option; however, it is an acquired taste, something my English Master at school defined as "sophisticated masochism"!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Although tea was known in the UK before her arrival, it was Catherine of Braganza, Queen Consort of King Charles II who popularised it. Dave
> ...


Oh yes, we went on raids into China collecting cuttings, this was very hazardous since the Chinese wanted to protect their monopoly. These smuggled cuttings we took to India and East Africa where we established our own tea plantations in competition with the Chinese and broke their monopoly. The British Empire was built by some very enterprising adventurers, with highly questionable morals who weren't above a bit of skullduggery!

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Regarding the Grandson who was a "stinker" yesterday. You have my sympathy!(((ggg I have six GS and 4 GD. They are all high maintenance as were all of our children. It's funny now to look back on, but I first realized that our children were going to take some special creative thinking to out think them when our daughter tried to throw her brother out of her pram. To this day I don't know why I did it but I had put our newborn baby, son, in a harness in the pram which ultimately saved him from his sisters hissy fit about him being in her pram. Like you, I could probably write a book but in case you have never dealt with this before, my crew has all grown up to be wonderful adults; still high maintenance but wonderful, interesting people. Four of the grands are graduating college/University in May; two more graduating next year and the rest are in Jr HS and HS. Hang in there!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

By now you're all comatose, so I'll stop!

Dave[/quote]

No comatose people here. Very interesting.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

dandylion said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Had girls so totally not used to "Boys" Other two GS's were never this adventurous,( they are 22 and 21)
> ...


dandylion, No I don't happen to write for the comics. Guess I did give a pretty good description of "Dennis the Menace" Tres doesn't mean to be naughty but his curiosity does lead to trouble most times.He is also a very affectionate and loving child.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > By now you're all comatose, so I'll stop!
> ...


Glad I haven't sent you all to sleep. That question had me putting my mind in rewind, I worked on the tea project about thirty years ago, I've done a fair bit since then!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, yes, as was Dennis a sweet boy. Even Mr Wilson the neighbor loved Dennis. He just wouldn't admit it  Sue d



KatStabe said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > KatStabe said:
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dave, I'm convinced you are a team of five different people. I hope those are not just your split personnalities 

I've often wondered how you could be so knowledgeable about so many different things. I'm glad you are, though. And so glad to (sort of ) know you . Sue d



FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> KatStabe said:
> 
> 
> > Three yr old GS was such a stinker yesterday.He brought in a bucket full of mud and poored it all over the dog. Before I could get that all cleaned up he pull 1300 stitches off needle. Grrrrr. This child has never messed with Granny's or Mama's needle work before.He also found out you can use a stick to let air out of tires (he saw Papa do this one because he'd over inflated a tractor tire) He also found out glass breaks when you hit it with the hammer(Papa was taking down storm windows, one was still leaning against house) and chickens don't like rocks thrown at them. By the time DD got home Papa and I were ready to sting GS up by the thumbs. Certainly wasn't a dull day. Believe it or not he was never unsupervised doing all of this, he is just a lot quicker than we are anymore. We also went for a long walk, played with the lambs, fed a new calf and milked cows.
> ...


Tres is very lucky we love him so much. Talked to his mom a bit late this afternoon. She said it's a good thing they don't raise hogs. Had to laugh and tell her she did not want pigs behaving that way from ingesting his genes.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

KatStabe said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > KatStabe said:
> ...


My son has bright red curly hair, freckles, sort of Dumbo ears when he was small, and Tourette Syndrome. I couldn't figure out what was wrong with him when he was very small, and he was maybe five when I realized he was making little sounds in his throat, and it all fell into place. Didn't make it any easier really. He didn't like to take his meds and still doesn't. That's just on top of him being as big a stinker as he looked. He could sure make you laugh, though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for the knitter that has everything.

http://www.lanternmoon.com/Yarnball-Chocolates_p_367.html

sam


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

wannabear said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > By now you're all comatose, so I'll stop!
> ...


I have to agree, Dave. I really like your lessons. I've learned so much and be entertained at the same time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I found the tea info very interesting. Especially the order of the milk, and that it is true of coffee as well. I learn so many things at this tea party. I am wanting a big glass of iced tea right now!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dave, I'm convinced you are a team of five different people. I hope those are not just your split personnalities
> 
> I've often wondered how you could be so knowledgeable about so many different things. I'm glad you are, though. And so glad to (sort of ) know you . Sue d
> 
> ...


Thanks, just be thankful there aren't five of me!

I've just been very lucky, my work, if you could call it work, involved meeting lots of interesting people, seeing lots of interesting things, in lots of interesting places, all I had to do was press a button every so often. I'm also lucky because I was taught how to create and use 'memory theatres', they're the trick of it!

Dave


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Sam, those yarnball chocolates are the ultimate - salivating at those pictures! Thanks for the link.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for the knitter that has everything.
> 
> http://www.lanternmoon.com/Yarnball-Chocolates_p_367.html
> 
> sam


Trouble is you wouldn't want to eat them! and what use is chocolate if you can't eat it?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for the knitter that has everything.
> 
> http://www.lanternmoon.com/Yarnball-Chocolates_p_367.html
> 
> sam


Oh no Sam you should never post a link like that. I will have to show these to my daughter. She makes truffles for holidays.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tea information Dave. I enjoyed the whole article. Never go comotose with your articles. They are most interesting. Recipes are the greatest!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, you find the most interesting sites!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

"Memory theatres"? Can you elaborate? I googled the term, but didn't find a useful working definition.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

One of the advantages of this TP is that if start to go comatose over what anyone is saying it can be ignored without them knowing! Not that that is too common especially with Daves postings.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Regarding the Grandson who was a "stinker" yesterday. You have my sympathy!(((ggg I have six GS and 4 GD. They are all high maintenance as were all of our children. It's funny now to look back on, but I first realized that our children were going to take some special creative thinking to out think them when our daughter tried to throw her brother out of her pram. To this day I don't know why I did it but I had put our newborn baby, son, in a harness in the pram which ultimately saved him from his sisters hissy fit about him being in her pram. Like you, I could probably write a book but in case you have never dealt with this before, my crew has all grown up to be wonderful adults; still high maintenance but wonderful, interesting people. Four of the grands are graduating college/University in May; two more graduating next year and the rest are in Jr HS and HS. Hang in there!


Marilyn, you reminded me of stories I heard about my aunt (now a very well-preserved--mentally and physically--93-year-old church lady who's still sharp as a tack): when her brother was a baby and she was not quite 3, she'd bite him in the folds of his fat little legs where it didn't show. Grandma (her mother) asked her why the baby was crying. She just looked at her with wide innocent eyes and said "I don't know, Mama." A year or 2 later she hit him in the head with a doorstop, knocked him out, and hid him under the front steps. "Where's your brother, Dorothy?" "I don't know, Mama." (He came to and crawled out into the sunlight.) And no, she did not grow up to be a serial killer. :lol:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, you have never rendered me comatose! I thoroughly enjoyed your treatise on tea! I put the milk in first and Joe puts it in after he pours the tea - his cup seems to stain more than mine. Hmmm.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

flockie said:


> Dandylion, I did not know the Oreo was 40 today. Thanks for letting us know. Maybe I can eat one of the Oreo balls and there won't be calories in it today.


I am so much older than the Oreo! I had no idea. Mother would never let us eat cookies (among other goodies) so I don't have a childhood memory of whether or not they were there. Interesting. I have managed to make up for the "holes" in my childhood. Even so, we don't keep cookies in the house, and eat an Oreo very rarely. But, I'm always willing to celebrate a birthday!
 :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

bellestarr, those are good stories.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> my first teaching job was in a maximum reformatory for boys - then i taught a split 3/4 grade - then math and english to junior high students - and finally third grade one year - fourth grade the next year and repeat. taught a total of fifteen years.
> 
> sam


Wow, Sam, you had a wide range of experiences in the classroom!
Were you at the Mansfield Reformatory? 
Splits are hard...I had a 3/4 split one year. That's a really tough set of years to split. BIG differences between the ages there. What was your favorite year? I loved 4th grade, but ended my teaching career with many years in 6th...loved them, too. Even though the 6th graders were much more of a handful....hormones, ya' know, startin' to kick in.
 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> boys are so much easier to raise - if they have a disagreement they duke it out and then it is over. on the other hand - girls can spite it out for days on end - when i taught school there was always a girl on the outs - the next day she would be "in" and a different girl would be out. and so it went. never could figure it out. boys are much easier to deal with.
> 
> sam
> 
> and i can hear it now - "that's a man for you" - lol


Sam you are so right!!!! Give me the boys anytime! I had 2 boys with a girl in the middle She was horrible! The girls at school are the same way (well not all) but I'll take the boys over the girls (at least the problem boys are better than the problem girls).


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I'm confused....how old are the Oreos, really? News reports on tv said 40 years. If they are 100 y/o...then YEA! I'm NOT older than an Oreo! It all fits...I'm generally confused. Makes life interesting :-D 
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Carol, the Oreo is 100 years old.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Carol, the Oreo is 100 years old.


Okay.....I'm not quite so old. But both of us are fairly well preserved....and Ohhhh, so sweet!
 
Carol (IL)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw an Oreo commercial that said 100 years old. It's hard to believe they are that old. However, I do remember eating them as a child so I knew they had been around a long time! And, yes, I am younger than Oreos!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Now we have knitpicking Oreos.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

LOLOLOL That's refreshing, Carol IL 



cmaliza said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Carol, the Oreo is 100 years old.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank Heaven I can say that I am also 



pammie1234 said:


> I saw an Oreo commercial that said 100 years old. It's hard to believe they are that old. However, I do remember eating them as a child so I knew they had been around a long time! And, yes, I am younger than Oreos!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - it was the illinois state reformatory - south of joilet - can't think of the town anymore - it's not there anymore - it was 75% black and95% from chicago - and this was during the civil rights reform of the sixties. it was an interesting time.

my last year was teaching fourth grade.

sam



cmaliza said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > my first teaching job was in a maximum reformatory for boys - then i taught a split 3/4 grade - then math and english to junior high students - and finally third grade one year - fourth grade the next year and repeat. taught a total of fifteen years.
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > boys are so much easier to raise - if they have a disagreement they duke it out and then it is over. on the other hand - girls can spite it out for days on end - when i taught school there was always a girl on the outs - the next day she would be "in" and a different girl would be out. and so it went. never could figure it out. boys are much easier to deal with.
> ...


I always knew Sam was very intelligent and I'd been tempted to ask him what he did before he retired. Now I know!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > boys are so much easier to raise - if they have a disagreement they duke it out and then it is over. on the other hand - girls can spite it out for days on end - when i taught school there was always a girl on the outs - the next day she would be "in" and a different girl would be out. and so it went. never could figure it out. boys are much easier to deal with.
> ...


Your descriptions fit one of my granddaughters to a T. She'd even tattle on her own twin sister. They're 25 years old now, but for a few years they weren't even on speaking terms. It's a long story, but they are good friends again.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > for the knitter that has everything.
> ...


You mean to say those aren't "real" chocolates? They look mouthwatering to me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > boys are so much easier to raise - if they have a disagreement they duke it out and then it is over. on the other hand - girls can spite it out for days on end - when i taught school there was always a girl on the outs - the next day she would be "in" and a different girl would be out. and so it went. never could figure it out. boys are much easier to deal with.
> ...


Boys are easy, they're predictable, obsessive, simple creatures that respond well to drilling! Give them a toy they find interesting and exciting and they will quite happily study and analyse it for hours, days, weeks, months, years, a lifetime! Take the toys away and you have an unhappy, frustrated, bored little boy who will seek out other unhappy, frustrated, bored little boys; this is not good, bored little boys hunt in packs!

Boys like routine and established patterns, if you act like a drill sergeant when they're toddlers, you'll never need to raise your voice again; bed-times, meal-times, school-times are fixed points in their life and boys love stability and punctuality. Think of how many train sets there are, where the trains all run on time!

That's it really, treat them like vegetables, give them a nice warm bed in a sunny position and feed and water at regular intervals!

There you have Dave's system of childcare, men are simply boys in a larger size, they like playing with real trains, buses, planes, rockets and anything else with an engine in it, preferably noisy!

I wouldn't have a clue what to do with a girl though!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Dave, you have never rendered me comatose! I thoroughly enjoyed your treatise on tea! I put the milk in first and Joe puts it in after he pours the tea - his cup seems to stain more than mine. Hmmm.


That's the tannin, the fats in the milk coat the inside of the cup, the same way as buttering a cake tin. You should never clean this patina, a tea-pot should only be rinsed out, never washed, over the years the build-up will improve the flavour of the tea.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


they are too unique to want to eat although I assume they are edible.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Just came across this, check it out it is amazing!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2111518/A-yarn-Olympic-proportions--Mystery-knitt...


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

The only difference between a man and a boy is the price of their toys.



FireballDave said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Australia have managed to win the last of the three finals in the oNe Day Tri-Series which gave us the series win. Very clsoe game again which I didn't have much confidence we would win. Sri Lanka had been playing very well against us and I didn't think we could beat them twice in three games but we di! The game finished about 10 tonight and most of them are on 6am flights tomorrow morining heading to the West Indies- suspect they may not sleep much tonight.
Now to try and sleep.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> "Memory theatres"? Can you elaborate? I googled the term, but didn't find a useful working definition.


That's the problem with the internet, its memory is worse than that of humans!

Continuing my mission to send KP fast asleep...

A _Memory Theatre_ is a mnemonic device that converts things stored as short-term memory entries into long-term memories. There's a bit of theory involved here, so please bear with me.

It's all about how we store information, things like items on a shopping list, telephone numbers, names, dates, definitions, etc., are information packets which we keep as 'discrete units', mainly in our short-term memory, this is called 'declarative data'. Our long-term memory mainly consists of 'procedural information', things that are done. It takes much longer to store this second kind of information, examples would be tying one's shoelaces, walking, swimming, riding a bicycle, or knitting; these are procedures that are carried out, skills that are acquired.

The difference between declarative and procedural data couldn't be greater. Declarative information is rapid access and held in one's memory by brute storage power; it's easy to do this when you're young, simply because there's less of it. The more you learn, the more facts you have to juggle, that means more filing cabinets to rummage through when you're trying to find something. If you've ever seen a plate-spinner at the circus, you'll understand the problem; no matter how skillful, there's a limit to how many you can keep going before they start hitting the deck.

Procedural information is much more stable, once you've mastered riding a bicycle, you never forget; you might be a bit wobbly if you haven't done it for a few years, but it all comes back pretty soon. How many times have you read posts on KP about people returning back to knitting after twenty or so years? They might have forgotten some of the terminology, but the basic ability to form stitches was there as soon as they picked up a pair of needles. In the army, soldiers are trained to disassemble and reassemble their guns until it is an automtic skill, they can literally do it with their eyes closed, that skill will stay with them all their lives which have been extended because of this acquired skill. Professional photographers seldom bother with settings unless the lighting conditions are 'bizarre', they've taken thousands of photographs learning to get the boring bit right so they can concentrate on composition. The same applies to most trades and crafts, chefs learn 'knife skills', artist learn 'brush skills' and so on.

Given the above, the obvious way to improve one's memory is to convert as much declarative information as possible into procedural information, this is where mnemonics come in. If you've ever turned round three times and touched the ground whilst reciting something you wanted to remember, you were making this conversion.

The real experts at memorising information were the mediaeval troubadours and balladeers, they couldn't write, it was all down to memory. They were more than entertainers, they were the newspapers of the time, they told stories and some were very long, _The Song of Roland_ is one you may have read. A skilled troubadour could hear a 'song' twice and have it committed to memory, this feat was achieved with the aid of a memory theatre.

Quite simply, a memory theatre is a room, or building, or landscape one constructs in one's mind, it contains many objects and each object has a story attaching to it. The clever part is that one plots a route through the building and encounters each object in the order they were placed, this triggers the appropriate memory and declarative facts have been converted into a procedure; for some, it is quite literally a stroll in the park!

I have a number of devices, they are personal to me, as all memory theatres must be. Quite frequently I transport myself back to when I first heard a story, in the case of Catherine of Braganza, this was the tasting-room of a tea company in Sir John Lyon house in 1980, when I was told how we came to put milk in our tea by one of the tea-tasters. Other times, I transport myself back to a school desk or lecture theatre, I would listen to the teacher and attach facts to whatever was in the room; everything from a light fitting to a crack in the plaster, or the master's spectacles would has a part of the story attaching to it. No need to take notes, I was actively listening to the lesson, usually assimilating everything into the rest of my knowledge and understanding of the subject at the same time. If you can master the technique, revision before an exam is unnecessary, all of one's knowledge is locked together like the ieces of a jigsaw puzzle.

My _Master Mnemonic_ has taken all my life to construct and it's still growing, it contains everything I know, my entire universe is stored there along with how I think it fits together. It has had to be completely reconstructed twice, a difficult and complex task since it requires re-assessing and re-evaluating absolutely every last detail, before putting the whole lot back in new places with new associations, a process that takes a couple of months to think through!

So that's what memory theatres are, together why and how they work. It's never too late to learn to use them, I design new small theatres all the time. In the context of kntting, it could be a stitch pattern, these have been used for many years, sometimes as an aid to prayer. In South America, quipu, is a language written using knots of alpaca or llama thread, thewriting is a very physical and frequently beautiful process.

So, next time you leave you shopping list on the kitchen table, simply think back to when you sat at the table with a cup of coffee and a biscuit constructing it. As you visualise your pen moving over the paper, all the items will magically appear before your eyes. Interestingly, this effect seldoms occurs with things that are typed, it's a different procedure and uses a different mechanism within the brain. Think of the copy-typist who unconsciously duplicates a spelling mistake and tells her complaining boss, "I don't read what I'm typing", it takes a touch-typist to understand this; the fingers are connected to the eyes in a learned procedure, letters on the page are precisely that, letters!

Hope that explains it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> The only difference between a man and a boy is the price of their toys.


With girls and ladies, it's the price of their frocks and shoes, so it's probably about even!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, yes that is a fantastic explanation. I found in elementary school that if I wrote things down I would remember them easier. Odd that now, I many times forget the shopping list, or my list for the hardware store is the one I leave the most.. if I had written down, then all I have to do is think of the project picture my tools and such laid out.. and poof I'll remember what I need. Same for the grocer list. My Pop taught me this as I was a bit of a slow learner in school, just couldn't remember things. It has worked for me in so many ways since then! 
Thanks Dave, you have such interesting subjects, so glad you do post them, never boring in any manner!! Keep them coming ;-) 

Marianne


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

flockie said:


> And then there is dessert!
> 
> Oreo Balls
> 18 ounces oreo cookies, won't work with double-stuff
> ...


We Love these! They are just as good (or better) dipped in white chocolate!


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

wannabear said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


LOL!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Wow, yes that is a fantastic explanation. I found in elementary school that if I wrote things down I would remember them easier. Odd that now, I many times forget the shopping list, or my list for the hardware store is the one I leave the most.. if I had written down, then all I have to do is think of the project picture my tools and such laid out.. and poof I'll remember what I need. Same for the grocer list. My Pop taught me this as I was a bit of a slow learner in school, just couldn't remember things. It has worked for me in so many ways since then!
> Thanks Dave, you have such interesting subjects, so glad you do post them, never boring in any manner!! Keep them coming ;-)
> 
> Marianne


Glad I made it clear enough. Writing things out in long-hand is one of the simplest and most effective ways to learn. My advice to any student is to write up the day's lecture notes in good clear prose and check all references before going to bed, or out partying. The process of reviewing everything and assimilating it helps secure the new information to that which is already known; like filling in the blanks in a half-finished jigsaw puzzle.

Sadly, memory training isn't on the curriculum in most schools, they're far to busy teaching children to rely on the silicon snake oil dispensed from the back of Google's wagon. But it isn't surprising, it's just the latest assault on memory, that started when paper got cheap and moveable type was invented, suddenly books became available to all and history was written instead of oral. The most striking example of this sort of technology-driven change in human ability is with _SatNav_. In a decade, many people have simply forgotten how to read and interpret maps, the talking box on the dashboard does it all for them.

I have taught _The Lad_ how to construct and use memory theatres, his are predictably all racing circuits! It took a while for him to get it, a lot of cajoling on my part, but now I see him swaying, shifting his bodyweight and changing gear as he learns something; when I see that happening, I know it's in!

Dave


----------



## kerryn (Sep 10, 2011)

Very Interesting Dave---kind of the same concept therapist use to put away unwanted memories or thoughts. They say to visualize and place in a box to store away forever (in the mind). I am not a therapist and purposely kept this simple and bare boned!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kerryn said:


> Very Interesting Dave---kind of the same concept therapist use to put away unwanted memories or thoughts. They say to visualize and place in a box to store away forever (in the mind). I am not a therapist and purposely kept this simple and bare boned!


They're using a similar principle, a room with a 'Keep Out' sign on the door. I don't know whether it works any better than telling a small boy to stand in corner and not think of jam doughnuts, but I'm not a therapist either!

Dave


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, when I was at school we would take notes throughout the lessons, then write them out in full for homework. It was easy in exams to just recall the written page, see it all in the mind. Now I make my family laugh because once I have read something in the paper, if they are looking for it I can always tell them the exact position on the page,if not the page no. If I write a shopping list I just have to count the no. of items, then I don't need the list because they will come back to me. So will long numbers if I give them a theatre as you call it. That was a very interesting piece, not a bit sleep inducing, Thank you for imparting your knowledge to us all.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Dave, when I was at school we would take notes throughout the lessons, then write them out in full for homework. It was easy in exams to just recall the written page, see it all in the mind. Now I make my family laugh because once I have read something in the paper, if they are looking for it I can always tell them the exact position on the page,if not the page no. If I write a shopping list I just have to count the no. of items, then I don't need the list because they will come back to me. So will long numbers if I give them a theatre as you call it. That was a very interesting piece, not a bit sleep inducing, Thank you for imparting your knowledge to us all.


I'm glad you enjoyed my explanation. More often than not, it's a skill passed down in families, although it is taught in a few very schools and to those embarking on a career in espionage, where a good memory is essential. It was first written about in Ancient Greece, the parchment in a messenger's bag would be a dummy, the real message was in his head, frequently in a code he didn't even understand.

I did have a little difficulty with one or two teachers who objected to me gazing out of the window while they were talking, but after I'd repeated a few minutes of their script verbatim, they learned to leave me alone. I still have trouble with names, I can write them out ten times over and it's still fifty-fifty whether I'll get them right, but I never forget a good story and that's the important thing!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dave, I really don't like the GPS systems, the turn right here voice is disturbing to me. I rely on maps, good old printed maps that show me where I am and where the road I'm looking for is. My son has an app on his phone that tells him where things are, that's good for him. I do have an app on my Kindle Fire that is maps, now that I can use (of course only if I have a wi-fi connection) :wink: but I have my small plastic case of maps tucked neatly under the seat should I get lost, always close at hand!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Unfortunately the GPS system isn't always right, or it doesn't find places that you know have been there for years. I too rely on maps, so much easier


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Unfortunately the GPS system isn't always right, or it doesn't find places that you know have been there for years. I too rely on maps, so much easier


Some of the tales of where SatNav has people are hilarious, that's when they aren't terrifying. There's a village with a ford near me where the local garage does a roaring trade towing stranded cars out of the river, serves them right for mindlessly relying on a machine!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I did have a little difficulty with one or two teachers who objected to me gazing out of the window while they were talking, but after I'd repeated a few minutes of their script verbatim, they learned to leave me alone. I still have trouble with names, I can write them out ten times over and it's still fifty-fifty whether I'll get them right, but I never forget a good story and that's the important thing!

Dave[/quote]

My oldest son would put his books under his pillow the night before a test or exam. He would answer any question that was asked about the book, and passed every exam. My #3 daughter would read mystery books during class. The teachers found in amazing that she cold answer any question asked about the subject being discussed in class.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I would predict, Dave, that a girl would have you wrapped right around her little finger! I can see you being totally cought up in her, "protesting" all the way!
Carol (IL)


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, yes that is a fantastic explanation. I found in elementary school that if I wrote things down I would remember them easier. Odd that now, I many times forget the shopping list, or my list for the hardware store is the one I leave the most.. if I had written down, then all I have to do is think of the project picture my tools and such laid out.. and poof I'll remember what I need. Same for the grocer list. My Pop taught me this as I was a bit of a slow learner in school, just couldn't remember things. It has worked for me in so many ways since then!
> ...


I always tell students to write things down, and if they write down a quotation from a source, be sure to write down their own thoughts on why it's important. And if they say, "but I highlight all the important things," I ask them if they remember the things they highlight or why they highlighted them, or if they just wind up with pages of stripes in pretty colors?

Our dependence on Google et al is just the latest step. Socrates was against writing in general because he thought it would lead to lazy thinking since people wouldn't need to remember as well or as much.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Just came across this, check it out it is amazing!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2111518/A-yarn-Olympic-proportions--Mystery-knitt...


Any other way to connect? I got a message that this is no longer available.
CArol (IL)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


My suspicion is that we have been able to equal you in this area of skulduggery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just one more thing I would like to add about the tea. If anyone is anemic and has an iron deficiency, then you do not drink tea with your meals, especially if you are eating anything with iron in it. The tea binds to the iron and renders it useless for your body to use. (Husband is very anemic due to kidney failure and he is a tea drinker. The dietian and doctors had a hard time to convince him of this but they did succeed).


Don't think my DH has anemia but is diabetic and has kidney problems. He likes tea but doesn't drink it with meals. Are the dietitian and doctor asking your husband to stop drinking tea?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, busy evening so I have not checked the conversations since yesterday morning..... 

Dave, your explanation regarding teas, so enlightening. I love learning the whys and ways of things I enjoy. Never drift off into a nap attack when I can read something so interesting.

We always had cookies in our house growing up. My grandmother and my mother both baked quite a lot when I was little. This is where I got my love of baking and cooking. Once my 3 younger siblings came about, mom did not have time for baking. So as I got older it was my grandma who continued my baking education. We were lucky to live in a 2 flat with her and my granddad upstairs.

Oreos, if eaten by a cookie enthusiast, must be kept whole and you need a large ice cold glass of milk. You dunk the entire Oreo into the milk so that the tips of your thumb and index fingers are in the milk as well. Wait until the bubbles stop, then quickly devour. I knew I was always eating them the proper way when I saw actor Chad Everett from Medical Center - he was a guest on a late nite talk show - demonstrate the correct way to eat an Oreo. 

Dave, I think without knowing I have been a practicing student of Memory Theatre. Very interesting was your explanation of this. I find that I can usually remember all kinds of tidbits, even if it takes me a bit of time.

I too never read what I am typing, as I had a terrific typing teacher in high school. I can tell right away when I have made a typo because my fingers 'feel' wrong on the keys.

okay, now I'll stop because I'm sure I indeed put you all into a trance!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Just one more thing I would like to add about the tea. If anyone is anemic and has an iron deficiency, then you do not drink tea with your meals, especially if you are eating anything with iron in it. The tea binds to the iron and renders it useless for your body to use. (Husband is very anemic due to kidney failure and he is a tea drinker. The dietian and doctors had a hard time to convince him of this but they did succeed).
> ...


No, he can have it one hour before or after a meal. When someone comes down with even partial kidney failure, there is a great possibility of becoming anemic. The kidneys are responsible for secreting a hormone that will enable the red blood cells to carry iron. Without the hormone, a person becomes anemic. They then may have to have intravenous iron therapy and/or blood transfusions.

There are two sources of iron that is essential for the body. They are heme and non-heme iron. You will talk to your dietician for more details on this and how the tea influences the ability/inability of iron to be used by the body.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for that info.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I would predict, Dave, that a girl would have you wrapped right around her little finger! I can see you being totally cought up in her, "protesting" all the way!
> Carol (IL)


Yep! I'm an obsessive! My lucky escape came from my work. As soon as I had my first degree, I went to Venice for six months and then Japan. I returned to England and promptly got a two-year commission that took me around the world. When I returned, I worked on a couple of major projects, as well as travelling a bit more, studying for two more degress, designing a studio complex for a camera company, also doing performance photography for a record company. After that it was time to start my own practice which specialised in urban regeration and corporate architecture. That meant I became involved with a number of heritage projects and was on the board of trustees of several charities, an expensive hobby that is, it also meant high-profile exhibitions and the whole circus that goes with them. By that time it was a little too late to for any romantic entanglements!

It's easy to dodge getting caught, you simply need something more interesting to occupy your mind!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne818 said:
> ...


And the same thing goes double for the dreaded 'cut and paste'!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


Commercial espionage is not an exclusively British pastime, although we were very good at it at one time!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Wow, busy evening so I have not checked the conversations since yesterday morning.....
> 
> Dave, your explanation regarding teas, so enlightening. I love learning the whys and ways of things I enjoy. Never drift off into a nap attack when I can read something so interesting.
> 
> ...


I love your posts, don't stop!

The thing about touch-typing is your fingers tell you when you've hit the wrong key, but your fingers can't spell, they accurately duplicate the mistakes of others. That's what confuses non-typists, they're thinkng about words, a typist isn't. It's different for a short-hand typist, he or she has to translate phonetic symbols into written language. One of my secretaries could transcribe documents written in Dutch perfectly, a language she couldn't speak, they were just letters on a page to her!

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Marilyn, you reminded me of stories I heard about my aunt (now a very well-preserved--mentally and physically--93-year-old church lady who's still sharp as a tack): 

These things are funny now! It was also amusing to watch our daughter raise her children. She was quite good actually. Katina went through a stage where she would announce that she was running away. "Okay, but tell Grandma to bring you home before dinner," Vicki would tell her. Then I'd get a call, "Ma, she's on her way - again." (((ggg


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Dave, ditto with your posts.

Off for now, baking kolacky to bring for a friend who lost her husband on Tuesday. Don't remember if I posted recipe, so here:

Kolacky
1 - 8 ounce cream cheese, softened
1 cup (8 ounces) butter,softened
2 cups all purpose flour
1 cup confectioners sugar 
2 teaspoons baking powder

Cream butter and cream cheese until light and fluffy. 

In another bowl, stir together flour, sugar and baking powder. Slowly add to cream cheese mixture, beating until dough is smooth, about 2 minutes.

Shape dough 1 inch balls onto a parchment lined baking sheet. Press thumb into each ball and spoon filling of your choice.

Bake in preheated 350 degree(F) oven for 12 - 15 minutes. Cool completely. Dust with additional confectioners sugar before serving.

Store in airtight container. Freezes well for up to 1 month.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Thanks Dave, ditto with your posts.
> 
> Off for now, baking kolacky to bring for a friend who lost her husband on Tuesday. Don't remember if I posted recipe, so here:
> 
> ...


Thanks Flockie, I've never tried those before, what sort of fillings do you recommend? Jam? Or a couple of fresh raspberries?

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Dave, I sure wish i had had your technique when I was in school! It is interesting that I do remember things I have hand-written longer than things that I type. The only mnemonic devices I learned were for lists that needed to be remembered in a specific order. Then I made up sentences with the first letter of the list word corresponding to the word in the sentence. The sillier the sentence, the better I remembered. I can still recite some of the sentences I used way back then.
To clarify, does a person have one theater or many? If I were to use this technique, would I have one for, say, my art history class and another theater for comparative religions or some other class?
Thanks for a very interesting explanation!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Flockie, your recipe sounds delicious! I have had something similar at a party once, only the balls were rolled in finely chopped pecans before making the indentation. They were filled with melted chocolate and caramel. Yours seem easy enough to make, I'll give them a try this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

flockie said:


> Thanks Dave, ditto with your posts.
> 
> Off for now, baking kolacky to bring for a friend who lost her husband on Tuesday. Don't remember if I posted recipe, so here:
> 
> ...


This sounds like a variation of a Thumb Print Cookie. What does the name/word Kolacti mean. I guess I am trying to figure out where it originated. When you get time that is. Thank you! I love getting recipes from all over the world like this!!! It's fun!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

Now Dave, without the dreaded "cut and paste" how would we print of these delicious receipts?


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

There you have Dave's system of childcare, men are simply boys in a larger size, they like playing with real trains, buses, planes, rockets and anything else with an engine in it, preferably noisy!

I wouldn't have a clue what to do with a girl though!

Dave[/quote]

Okay Dave [Dr. Spock] where were you when I was raising my children. I could have used your insights then, except my daughter wasn't at all femme. That's what threw me for a loop with her. 
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

kerryn said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > And then there is dessert!
> ...


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > "Memory theatres"? Can you elaborate? I googled the term, but didn't find a useful working definition.
> ...


Morning Dave, morning all

Its foggy here this morning and cool. Its the second day of autumn here.

So that's what I have been doing all these years training my memory. I find names easy to remember I try to place the name with someone or something i know. It is amazing the things you retain because of this training.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, I sure wish i had had your technique when I was in school! It is interesting that I do remember things I have hand-written longer than things that I type. The only mnemonic devices I learned were for lists that needed to be remembered in a specific order. Then I made up sentences with the first letter of the list word corresponding to the word in the sentence. The sillier the sentence, the better I remembered. I can still recite some of the sentences I used way back then.
> To clarify, does a person have one theater or many? If I were to use this technique, would I have one for, say, my art history class and another theater for comparative religions or some other class?
> Thanks for a very interesting explanation!


I'm glad my explanation was clear enough, the way memory functions is a big and complex topic. There are some very famous mnemonics, for example:

_Richard Of York Gave Battle In Vain_

R = Red
O = Orange 
Y = Yellow
G = Green
B = Blue
I = Indigo
V = Violet

The colours of the spectrum!

Different people create and use memory theatres differently, it's highly personal and very much based on the needs of the individual.

I have a number of small topic-based theatres, these I create at the time I hear or learn something, for example most of my knowledge about tea customs is held in a tea-tasting room and the sample store of a tea company in London.

I have a couple of blank short-term 'rooms' set up for party tricks and shopping lists etc., you know the kind of thing, memorising a couple of packs of cards or the number plate of every car in the parking area. I've won a lot of beer with them, as well as my other trick of calculating the day of the week people were born on!

But everything I know has been assimilated into my main model, this is a completely integrated 'device'. The design enables me to access any information by theme or date, it can accept new information at any point and this will travel throughout the model, adjusting and revising other information as it is assimilated. The human mind is equipped to do this automatically, but it functions far better if you can give it a formalised, but flexible, structure or framework.

The really tricky bit is to keep it flexible and not stifle creativity, there needs to be room for the big model to make its own connections, to create new pathways. It doesn't require great intelligence, I'm no genius, you just need to think things through, turning off the television is a great way to start; whatever the time, I spend a few minutes in total silence, reviewing everything that has happened during the day and then I go to bed and let my mind file everything away ready for the next day.

Hope that helps, it's harder to explain the system, than it actually is to work it.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Dave, I sure wish i had had your technique when I was in school! It is interesting that I do remember things I have hand-written longer than things that I type. The only mnemonic devices I learned were for lists that needed to be remembered in a specific order. Then I made up sentences with the first letter of the list word corresponding to the word in the sentence. The sillier the sentence, the better I remembered. I can still recite some of the sentences I used way back then.
> To clarify, does a person have one theater or many? If I were to use this technique, would I have one for, say, my art history class and another theater for comparative religions or some other class?
> Thanks for a very interesting explanation!


King Philip came over for gold and silver. They use something different now.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Now Dave, without the dreaded "cut and paste" how would we print of these delicious receipts?


See my note on memory theatres!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

As to putting an action with a thought and creating a stronger memory of the thought, I have a hard time remembering how to get somewhere if I have been a passenger rather than driving. Once I drive the route myself, though, it seems that I remember it always. Years later. 

I don't have any tricks that I've ever liked for remembering things. Using the initial letters to make a sentence is more likely to escape my memory than the actual fact. Lately I've been very upset by forgetting things, not being able to bring a name or word to mind. I always had a shockingly good memory. Things are a little different now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> Now Dave, without the dreaded "cut and paste" how would we print of these delicious receipts?


I write out the ones that I want to try first. that way I remember what I need to make sure I have on hand.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yucky day in Texas. Cloudy, rainy, and very cold! I was hoping for a beautiful spring break, but it looks like it will be wet. Lot's of housework to be done, and hopefully I will be able to get some knitting done.

One more day until Spring Break for a week! I can't wait!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yucky day in Texas. Cloudy, rainy, and very cold! I was hoping for a beautiful spring break, but it looks like it will be wet. Lot's of housework to be done, and hopefully I will be able to get some knitting done.
> 
> One more day until Spring Break for a week! I can't wait!


It's funny how the weather conspires against us, probbly accounts for our dreary English Summers! Never mind, if it rains, you'll have a better excuse to stay indoors with your knitting.

Hope you have a nice break anyway, I still have a few weeks to go before the Easter holidays.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A coaster to go with Dave's egg cozy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Yucky day in Texas. Cloudy, rainy, and very cold! I was hoping for a beautiful spring break, but it looks like it will be wet. Lot's of housework to be done, and hopefully I will be able to get some knitting done.
> 
> One more day until Spring Break for a week! I can't wait!


It's been rainy here today as well. Warm for this time of year 56F most of the day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pug retirement - where are you if it's the second day of autumn?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Think of the copy-typist who unconsciously duplicates a spelling mistake and tells her complaining boss, "I don't read what I'm typing", it takes a touch-typist to understand this; the fingers are connected to the eyes in a learned procedure, letters on the page are precisely that, letters!
> 
> Hope that explains it.
> 
> Dave


A friend of mine would type out my uni essays many years ago now. I have always had troubles with which there/their to use. She would automatically type what I wrote. She then taught me the shorthand form of their/there (as it goes by sounds it is the same symbol) and hey presto never a wrong one again (well from Colleen that is). Around the same time someone else told that there has 'here' in it and is to do with places so I need to consciously think if it has anything to do with 'here', slow process but I get it right most of the time. Not good for exams etc though and they don't appreciate shorthand! Fortunately I haven't needed to do too many exams mainly essays etc in recent years and I have time to think with these.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A coaster to go with Dave's egg cozy


Absolutely lovely, I hadn't thought of turning it into a coaster!

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

their/there (as it goes by sounds it is the same symbol) and hey presto never a wrong one again (well from Colleen that is). etc in recent years and I have time to think with these.[/quote]

Here and there are location Heir and their are people


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately the GPS system isn't always right, or it doesn't find places that you know have been there for years. I too rely on maps, so much easier
> ...


Off the coast of South AUstralia is Kangaroo Island. Apparently the GPS tells you exactly how to get htere- simply omitting the fact that Cape Jarvis to Penneshaw is by ferry. It would though be impossible to miss this once arrive at Cape Jarvis and so no driving into the ocean. But a little frustating if you should arrive just after the last ferry for the day has gone and little if any accomdation available near by.
the great thing for me with a GPS (which we don't have) is that while I can read a map with no problems- well once I know which direction we are travelling- I can't keep it in my mind. So by I by the time I have done a couple of the turns I have forgotten the next ones. We don't have a GPS because my husband keeps telling pwople you can't lost in Adelaide, I just look at him and think 'you still think after being married to me for 29 years?'
The only time I have used one it was mixed blessing. It did take us on an absoulrtly delightfull trip through back roads in the Cotswolds. Not sure it was the most direct route, but couldn't have been a better route as we were sight seeing. But she would also send me in the srong place at times. But overall it was worth having - saved hours of driving in circles or parked by the side of the road trying to work out where to go next. But I do also like to see where abouts I am in the bigger scheme of things.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Think of the copy-typist who unconsciously duplicates a spelling mistake and tells her complaining boss, "I don't read what I'm typing", it takes a touch-typist to understand this; the fingers are connected to the eyes in a learned procedure, letters on the page are precisely that, letters!
> ...


I must admit, I used to love exams, I'm at my best under pressue; the more extreme, the better. I find it really tough-going to put together a lecture series in advance, 5,000 words by 10:00a.m.tomorrow, no problem; 5,000 words by next month, remind me in a month's time and I'll think about making a start on it! Thankfully I never had to put up with continuous assessment at school, it would have driven me nuts, I would probably have failed every single subject.

Good job I chose a career where everything had 'yesterday' as a deadline!

Dave


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

In just a bit I'm going to cast on stitches to try a new teddy bear. Have some yarn I've been saving to see how it will work as a teddy. As it progresses (if it progresses) I'll post photos.

Want to make some of these as rememberances of a loved one for young children.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > A coaster to go with Dave's egg cozy
> ...


Thank you I had fun figuring it out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks Flockie, I've never tried those before, what sort of fillings do you recommend? Jam? Or a couple of fresh raspberries?
> 
> Dave


Maybe those curds we were discussing earlier. Lemon sounds good


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Wonder if my 16yr old is related to you ... she is exactly the same way .. LOL


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> In just a bit I'm going to cast on stitches to try a new teddy bear. Have some yarn I've been saving to see how it will work as a teddy. As it progresses (if it progresses) I'll post photos.
> 
> Want to make some of these as rememberances of a loved one for young children.


That's a lovely idea, good luck with the project.

Looking forward to lots of pics, you'll get plenty of encouragemnt from everyone here!
Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> their/there (as it goes by sounds it is the same symbol) and hey presto never a wrong one again (well from Colleen that is). etc in recent years and I have time to think with these.


Here and there are location Heir and their are people[/quote]

Now that might help make it quicker having a way for both!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > scotslass said:
> ...


Lovely countryside in the Cotswolds, great for meandering, the less direct route was probably the prettiest. There have been some real horror stories on SatNav taking people to the edges of cliffs though, they're worrying.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> As to putting an action with a thought and creating a stronger memory of the thought, I have a hard time remembering how to get somewhere if I have been a passenger rather than driving. Once I drive the route myself, though, it seems that I remember it always. Years later.
> 
> I don't have any tricks that I've ever liked for remembering things. Using the initial letters to make a sentence is more likely to escape my memory than the actual fact. Lately I've been very upset by forgetting things, not being able to bring a name or word to mind. I always had a shockingly good memory. Things are a little different now.


Don't you find, though, that if you don't try so hard to remember something, it will just come to you later on? That seems to be the way things work for me. The information is there, stored away in your brain- it just takes longer to surface.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A coaster to go with Dave's egg cozy


Maybe you should post the pattern! I would get more use from a coaster as I rarely boil eggs, for some reason I never think about it. Even have eggcups somewhere. But maybe if I did an egg cosy I would use it, and I do like boiled eggs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> [
> 
> Lovely countryside in the Cotswolds, great for meandering, the less direct route was probably the prettiest. There have been some real horror stories on SatNav taking people to the edges of cliffs though, they're worrying.
> 
> Dave


It was fantastic- one of the highlights and if hadn't been for the GPS we would have taken a more direct route I would imagine. Sprinkles of snow and foggy but not on the road itself. It was perfect.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

budasha said:


> pug retirement - where are you if it's the second day of autumn?


Liz. Let just say I"m not in Oakwood Ontaria. But its going to be a nice sunshiny day for me today. Thank you Pug


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

When I was doing my nursing training we were aked how we studied I said I knitted and the class looked at me stunned- and even more so when the head tutor said she did the same thing!.
My MIL spends so much time saying the 'right' thing that no-one really believes her. So she tells people I knitted her socks and read while I knit. And no-one believes her! I said the other day you mean you are actually telling the truth and they don't believe you? Her respoonse 'are you are saying I don't always tell the truth?". Quick enough to pick up that, but is likely to have totally forgotten the conversation straight after.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting coaster pic, now we have a set.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > A coaster to go with Dave's egg cozy
> ...


I hope you'll try making a cosy or two, they brighten the table and are a definite encouragement to have an eggy breakfast!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > As to putting an action with a thought and creating a stronger memory of the thought, I have a hard time remembering how to get somewhere if I have been a passenger rather than driving. Once I drive the route myself, though, it seems that I remember it always. Years later.
> ...


That's the worst! I used to wake up at four o'clock in the morning with the name I'd forgotten, thankfully it happens less frequently than when I was younger. I think it must be hereditary, my late moter told how one night when she was a girl at school, she sat bolt upright in bed, recited the poem _Westminster Bridge_, then laid down and went back to sleep. She couldn't remember anything about doing it in the morning, but she was word perfect in class!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

DorisT said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > As to putting an action with a thought and creating a stronger memory of the thought, I have a hard time remembering how to get somewhere if I have been a passenger rather than driving. Once I drive the route myself, though, it seems that I remember it always. Years later.
> ...


Oh yes, all the time. When that name or word will not come to mind, I say I'll think of it later. And sure enough, there I am sweeping or reading or any of a hundred unrelated things, and the name appears just out of nowhere. I'm going with the explanation that the memory spaces are just packed tight, so it takes a little while sometimes to shake the right thing out.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Has anyone in Scotland managed to see the Aurora Borealis tonight? It's supposed to be putting on a good show . Sadly, London is to the North of me, so even if it did extend this far South, I wouldn't see a thing with all the light pollution.

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> pug retirement - where are you if it's the second day of autumn?


southern Africa, Australia, New Zealand, or southern America?!!...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave, ditto with your posts.
> ...


Jam. I use cherry, raspberry, prune, apricot. We have a canned product that is a jam filling made by Solo brand. You would not want to use something that would melt in the oven. This recipe gives me a quantity of 6 or 7 dozen.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> A coaster to go with Dave's egg cozy


NanaCaren....
Any way to get the directions for this? It's really cute!
Carol (IL)


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave, ditto with your posts.
> ...


I want to say Kolacky are a Polish type of cookie. I also have made Thumb Print cookies with chocolate in to center. Because of nut allergies in my family I don't make these rolled in nuts. The Kolacky are a much softer cookie due to the use of both butter and cream cheese. I will check my grandmothers cookbook and see if there is anything explaining the Kolacky. I will also look for my Thumb Print cookie recipe and post this later tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you imagine the amount of knitting it took - and then the job of fastening it to the railing. what a great piece though - would love to see it in person.

sam



Sandy said:


> Just came across this, check it out it is amazing!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2111518/A-yarn-Olympic-proportions--Mystery-knitt...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Has anyone in Scotland managed to see the Aurora Borealis tonight? It's supposed to be putting on a good show . Sadly, London is to the North of me, so even if it did extend this far South, I wouldn't see a thing with all the light pollution.
> 
> Dave


How about the people in the south? Anyone seeing the Aurora Australis? What happens in the north also happens in the southern hemisphere. The solar winds/storms gravitate towards both poles, fairly equally, I believe. I've not heard any reports of lights in the south, but I'll bet someone is seeing them somewhere "down under". So....Australian & NZ TPers.....what do you see?
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if the lemon curd would work in these.

sam



flockie said:


> Thanks Dave, ditto with your posts.
> 
> Off for now, baking kolacky to bring for a friend who lost her husband on Tuesday. Don't remember if I posted recipe, so here:
> 
> ...


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder if the lemon curd would work in these.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I don't know. Because the lemon curd is already cooked once it is a curd..... I would make the kolacky without any filling and spoon the curd in once they are cooled. These would need to be kept in refrigerator though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone in Scotland managed to see the Aurora Borealis tonight? It's supposed to be putting on a good show . Sadly, London is to the North of me, so even if it did extend this far South, I wouldn't see a thing with all the light pollution.
> ...


I am fairly sure I am too far north, to see the Aurora, and besides which, it is mid afternoon- the Indian summer we were told we would not have, even if it is one day long!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> can you imagine the amount of knitting it took - and then the job of fastening it to the railing. what a great piece though - would love to see it in person.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


arrrgh....what are you guys talking about? I love to see fantastic knitting....any way to get another route to see this? I click on the link and it says "sorry...no longer available".

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try this -

http://search.freeze.com/search.aspx?programid=173&q=www.dailymail.co.uk+news+article-2111518+A-yarn-Olympic-proportions--Mystery-knitt...&ApplicationID=%7bFFEFE807-8C0D-4159-B077-CA8B32F18DB8%7d&sc=404&keywords=&programname=My.Freeze.Com&isFromErrorPage=1&SearchConfigurationID=4&SearchType=3&ApplicationType=2&type=W3i_NA,173,3_8,NA%20Error,20111250,6892,0,5,0

then scroll down a little and you will see when to click on.

sam



cmaliza said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > can you imagine the amount of knitting it took - and then the job of fastening it to the railing. what a great piece though - would love to see it in person.
> ...


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

flockie said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

try this -

http://search.freeze.com/search.aspx?programid=173&q=www.dailymail.co.uk+news+article-211...

then scroll down a little and you will see when to click on.

sam

This is amazing. A lot of talent there. I would almost bet that this project was started when it was announced a few years ago that England was the site of the 2012 games.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement - where are you if it's the second day of autumn?
> ...


Sometimes it can be disconcerting when asked where a person lives if they have not posted it as part of their avatar information. Mostly it is because they want to remain private for a reason. If she wanted the KP members to know, she would have posted it. Once it is posted, it is out there for all the rest of the world to see. Like me, she chooses not to give out this information for a reason, and that is perfectly ok. Afterall, it does not make one bit a difference whether or not you know where a person lives.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


What makes me nuts is to wake up in the morning and remember I did not do something I intended to the night before, like turn off the oven where soup was cooking or programming the VCR.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thanks Sam.....found it! Fabulous knitting work! Very impressive. And to stay anonymous...interesting. And just fun ....that's what I love the most......just fun!
Carol (IL)


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

This is the explanation I found.

Kolache[pronunciation?] (also spelled kolace, kolach, or kolacky, from the Czech and Slovak plural koláče, sg. koláč) is a type of pastry that holds a dollop of fruit rimmed by a puffy pillow of supple dough.[1] Originating as a semisweet wedding dessert from Central Europe, they have become popular in parts of the United States.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


5mmdpns Thank you for your comment.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is the recipe that I use taken from the Martha Stewart Cookies' book.

Chocolate Thumbprints

1 cup (8 ounces) butter, softened
1 cup confectioners sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
2 1/2 cups all purpose flour

Preheat oven to 350 deg(F).

Beat together the butter, confectioners sugar, salt and vanilla on medium speed for about 2 minutes. Turn to low and slowly add flour until combined.

Form balls using 2 teaspoons mixture and place on parchment lined baking sheet about 1 inch apart. Bake 10 minutes, remove from oven and press thumb into cookies to make deep, wide indentations. Return to the oven and bake additional 7 to 9 minutes or lightly browned. If the indentations begin to lose their definition, remove cookies and press again with your thumb. Transfer to wire rack to cool completely.

Filling
6 tablespoons butter, softened
6 ounces semi sweet chocolate, chopped
2 teaspoons corn syrup

Combine in a heatproof bowl and set over a pot of simmering water; stir occasionally until melted and smooth. Allow to cool a bit until slightly thickened. Fill thumbprints with the chocolate mixture, and set aside to firm up. 

Cookies can be stored in single layers in airtight containers at room temperature. Just as a side note; I made these in advance, but did not fill with the chocolate; just froze the baked cookie until the day before I needed them. I have also made these and froze the dough without baking for up to 3 months. 

Enjoy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I had a similar recipe made with cottage cheese and it was called diabetic drop cookie using sugar free jelly for the drop. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have the recipe marge?

sam



margewhaples said:


> I had a similar recipe made with cottage cheese and it was called diabetic drop cookie using sugar free jelly for the drop. Marlark Marge.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> try this -
> 
> http://search.freeze.com/search.aspx?programid=173&q=www.dailymail.co.uk+news+article-2111518+A-yarn-Olympic-proportions--Mystery-knitt...&ApplicationID=%7bFFEFE807-8C0D-4159-B077-CA8B32F18DB8%7d&sc=404&keywords=&programname=My.Freeze.Com&isFromErrorPage=1&SearchConfigurationID=4&SearchType=3&ApplicationType=2&type=W3i_NA,173,3_8,NA%20Error,20111250,6892,0,5,0


Thanks Sam, your link worked- how wonderful all those hours of work that went into it. But especially the thought and designing to come up with it! Wish I was a little closer I would love to see it. Especially as the last comment said it was even better in person than in the photos.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement - where are you if it's the second day of autumn?
> ...


Antarctica! don't know if they have 4 seasons even but sounds good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


true!! I forgot Antarctica, but are they not more 100% daylight/ 100% night!!!...

Pugretirement- I sincerely hope you did not feel that I was trying to intrude- I fully acknowledge your right to chose whether or not you disclose your where abouts!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Jam works for me! Next Sunday it's the Australian Grand Prix and I'll have a houseful of gannets with me for the weekend, I might need to make two batches, if I want to taste one for myself!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone in Scotland managed to see the Aurora Borealis tonight? It's supposed to be putting on a good show . Sadly, London is to the North of me, so even if it did extend this far South, I wouldn't see a thing with all the light pollution.
> ...


Good point, we're global here!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> This is the explanation I found.
> 
> Kolache (also spelled kolace, kolach, or kolacky, from the Czech and Slovak plural koláče, sg. koláč) is a type of pastry that holds a dollop of fruit rimmed by a puffy pillow of supple dough. Originating as a semisweet wedding dessert from Central Europe, they have become popular in parts of the United States.


Thanks for the extra info Flockie, I always like a bit of background, I'll astound the boys with it when I make them!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > budasha said:
> ...


Cold, colder, freezing and "There's no way I'm going out in that"!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Dave


How about the people in the south? Anyone seeing the Aurora Australis? What happens in the north also happens in the southern hemisphere. The solar winds/storms gravitate towards both poles, fairly equally, I believe. I've not heard any reports of lights in the south, but I'll bet someone is seeing them somewhere "down under". So....Australian & NZ TPers.....what do you see?
Carol (IL)[/quote]

Good point, we're global here!

Dave[/quote]

Just saw the news and it talked about the Nothern Lightds but said nothing about the Aurora Australis so I assume nothing to see here- it may be that if they are around they are further south


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Cold, colder, freezing and "There's no way I'm going out in that"!
> 
> Dave


some of those would be worth putting up with- would love to go down there one day- but not "There's no way I'm going out in that"!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Cold, colder, freezing and "There's no way I'm going out in that"!
> ...


I haven't been to the South Pole yet either, but if standing on the deck of a survey ship in the North Atlantic, close to the Arctic Circle, in February is anything to go by, I'm not in any great hurry!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Yet again we learn something new about you. What were you doing on a survey ship? I did get into the Arctic Circle but it was summer in Sweden no ice or anything (in fact I got sunbirnt in Sweden- though further South. Or where we in Norway? Can't remember now. Sunburn definitely Sweden but mental blank as to which country we saw the midnight sun in. My memory is not as good as yours. Remember climbing out the window to get photos at midnight with no flash but not where I was.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Taking photographs and field-testing low-temperature lubricants for optical systems under extreme operating conditions, i.e. freezing salt spray, lovely!

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Philly cream cheese now comes with Chocolate in it . The milk chocolate is really good. I have not tried the dark or white chocolate ones yet.
Lisa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


did you get some great photos and did the cameras work well? Does sound extreme conditions- fun for a very short while but would quickly lose its appeal- probably no matter how beautiful it might be. Think if i ever get down to Antarctica I will aim for that time of the year- probably only cold then. It's amazing the conditions people can survive under. Thinking of those who have lived in the Arctic- not that anyone lived in the Antarctic and even now I beleive most come home for the winter the condiotions are so extreme there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> Philly cream cheese now comes with Chocolate in it . The milk chocolate is really good. I have not tried the dark or white chocolate ones yet.
> Lisa


Guess it will come here and will have to be tried. Actually it would probably be much like a recipe I posted last year which was Philly with white chocolate as the two main ingredients. Just as well I began my weight watchers yet again yesterday or I would be tempted to make it for guest s next week. Instead I will keep to my planned WWs menu.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Althea said:


> When passionfruit are plentiful here, I like to make passionfruit curd in the microwave. Little pots make great gifts.
> PASSIONFRUIT CURD
> 4 eggs + 2 egg whites
> 3/4 cup castor sugar
> ...


Oh i have to try this one - thanks for that i love passionfruit!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


It was quite a while ago, I was a lot younger then. I did get some great pics, it was all film at that time. It was so cold, the film went brittle and had to be eased through the film transport system or the sprocket holes ripped through. Batteries for the light metering systems stopped working and the camera's sensors had to be powered from batteries taped under our arms to keep them warm!

I know some people don't like soup from a can, but a fresh-faced young seaman bearing a steaming mug of tomato soup was a very welcome sight and it went down very well!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > A coaster to go with Dave's egg cozy
> ...


I am working on writing the pattern out. I just knit how I see it in my head. 
A lovely spring picture from my front window. There were about 30 robins in the tree, as soon as I went to take the picture they flew off.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Lovely crisp day, it's very dull nd overcast in London at the moment. The good thing about buildings is that they never run off and hide, although they do sometimes fall apart!

I tend to work out my patterns as I go along, although I usually do a rough sketch first. Working out precisely what I did got to be a bit of a bore, so now I make a note as I complete each row; when and if I remember to, that is!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I know some people don't like soup from a can, but a fresh-faced young seaman bearing a steaming mug of tomato soup was a very welcome sight and it went down very well!
> 
> Dave


Almost anything hot would be welcome in that situation!
Wonder if digital copes any better with those extremes? I think they say something about extreme cold (or heat) don't they?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Quote Dave - "I've won a lot of beer with them, as well as my other trick of calculating the day of the week people were born on!"



Ok, you have to tell us how to do that one!
PS. Excuse the cut and paste!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Dave - I've won a lot of beer with them, as well as my other trick of calculating the day of the week people were born on!
> 
> Ok, you have to tell us how to do that one!
> PS. Excuse the cut and paste!


I'd like to know this as well. Would absolutely amaze the tween grands.

Kat


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> try this -
> 
> http://search.freeze.com/search.aspx?programid=173&q=www.dailymail.co.uk+news+article-2111518+A-yarn-Olympic-proportions--Mystery-knitt...&ApplicationID=%7bFFEFE807-8C0D-4159-B077-CA8B32F18DB8%7d&sc=404&keywords=&programname=My.Freeze.Com&isFromErrorPage=1&SearchConfigurationID=4&SearchType=3&ApplicationType=2&type=W3i_NA,173,3_8,NA%20Error,20111250,6892,0,5,0
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, I was having problems with it too, but got it now. This must have taken someone ages to make - it's fabulous!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I know some people don't like soup from a can, but a fresh-faced young seaman bearing a steaming mug of tomato soup was a very welcome sight and it went down very well!
> ...


Battery power is a major problem, they tend to pack up at low temperatures; condensation is another problem, it freezes and then returns to vapour when you go into the warm, very nasty; all of the moving elements in lenses and shutter mechanisms freeze solid when standard lubricants turn to a treacle-like consistency, you need special graphite-based lubricants that work at low-temperatures to keep them moving smoothly; films go brittle; the layers of emulsion change in sensitivity so you get tonal shifts and skewed colour balance, theres lots that needs adjusting. Harsh climates are a challenge for the engineers and technicians, photographers only have to work out how to use them whilst wearing something akin to boxing gloves and avoid getting stuck to the camera!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


A crisp day here as well but, very sunny. Woke up to an inch or so of snow, very different from the rain yesterday.
I should have written down the coaster as I was making it. I am not used to showing what I've made to others. I take a picture put into my file and give it away.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Dave - I've won a lot of beer with them, as well as my other trick of calculating the day of the week people were born on!
> 
> Ok, you have to tell us how to do that one!
> PS. Excuse the cut and paste!


It's simple arithmetic, but it will take me a while to write out the instructions and work a few examples so everyone can see how the formula works. If you re-post the question on this week-end's thread to remind me, I'll have something ready to give you and with a little practice, you'll be able to amaze your friends!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I should have written down the coaster as I was making it. I am not used to showing what I've made to others. I take a picture put into my file and give it away.


I always did the same thing until I joined KP! I really hope it won't put you off posting photos of your lovely work, I wouldn't want you to feel pressured. If you can post the pattern, that'd be great, but there's no hurry.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Not a crisp day at all here. There was just a little rain this morning, and now it feels all soft and humid out there. I think I'm going to give up on winter. It was cancelled.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:roll: 55mmdpns-Thanks for the info. My husband was told he was slightly anemic by his blood test results. He loves his cold sweet tea(spenda for him). will have to watch that for him?!?!?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :roll: 55mmdpns-Thanks for the info. My husband was told he was slightly anemic by his blood test results. He loves his cold sweet tea(spenda for him). will have to watch that for him?!?!?


I believe so, but to be sure of this you will want to check with a dietician.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I should have written down the coaster as I was making it. I am not used to showing what I've made to others. I take a picture put into my file and give it away.
> ...


I will just have to start writing things down as I make them. My daughter told me that I should have taken my own advice. I am always telling her to write things down as she is working.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I think scientists are in Antarctica year round. Just think of the rescues that have had to be made.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> I think scientists are in Antarctica year round. Just think of the rescues that have had to be made.


There are a number of permanent scientific research stations, including a vast one at the Geographic South Pole itself. I don't care if they have got central heating, I'm stll not going there in June!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: 55mmdpns-Thanks for the info. My husband was told he was slightly anemic by his blood test results. He loves his cold sweet tea(spenda for him). will have to watch that for him?!?!?
> ...


An alterntive anyone with iron deficiency might care to consider is instant tea. _Lift_ is an instant lemon tea currently made by Typhoo, it was originally developed by Payne's tea company. Instant tea is made with a tea extract produced using a process developed by James Finlay and Company in the late 1960s to early 1970s at the now closed Mara Mara Extracts Factory. Their operations were consolidated in 2009 and production is now centred at their Saosa Extracts Factory, also in Kerico, Kenya. Most of the tannin flavenoid is removed durig the process to produce a water-soluble powder, this is then mixed with lemon flavourings and artificial sweeteners to produce instant granules.

It's not the same as dropping a slice of fresh lemon into a cup of freshly-brewed black tea, you can tell this has been heavily processed, but it is a pleasant drink and can be served hot or cold. It also has a very high vitamin C content, if anybody is interested in that aspect.

I'm afraid I don't know the precise chemical content of the product, I'm not a chemist, but I do remember being told somewhere around 90% of the tannin comes out in the production of tea extract. I last visited the factory about thirty years ago, I had to phone one of my old chums in the Tea Trade to check, unfortunately he isn't a chemist either. It was a worthwhile phonecall, we're meeting for lunch next week, haven't seen each other for over twenty years!

It might be worth writing to Typhoo, they would be able to advise further:

Consumer Relations Department
Typhoo Tea Limited
Pasture Road
Wirral Merseyside
CH46 8XF
United Kingdom

http://www.typhoointernational.com/

I hope that helps.
Dave


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement - where are you if it's the second day of autumn?
> ...


I'm glad for you. We had sunshine 2 days ago and 13C temps. Snow flurries and wind today but it's cold again. Hopefully, it'll warm up again tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I had not intended to pry but I was just wondering which hemisphere. Sorry if I was rude.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Children are helpful like that, a certain seventeen yearold is a wonder when it comes to advising me how to do things!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I will just have to start writing things down as I make them. My daughter told me that I should have taken my own advice. I am always telling her to write things down as she is working.[/quote]

Children are helpful like that, a certain seventeen yearold is a wonder when it comes to advising me how to do things!

Dave[/quote]

Yes, they sure are.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> try this -
> 
> http://search.freeze.com/search.aspx?programid=173&q=www.dailymail.co.uk+news+article-2111518+A-yarn-Olympic-proportions--Mystery-knitt...&ApplicationID=%7bFFEFE807-8C0D-4159-B077-CA8B32F18DB8%7d&sc=404&keywords=&programname=My.Freeze.Com&isFromErrorPage=1&SearchConfigurationID=4&SearchType=3&ApplicationType=2&type=W3i_NA,173,3_8,NA%20Error,20111250,6892,0,5,0
> 
> ...


Did anyone scroll down and read the comments made by the local people? They quoted a 31-year-old mother of 12!!! She must have had many multiple births.

The scarf and figures are fantastic. I hope the town preserves it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the only people that know it all are high school seniors and college freshman.

sam



FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> Althea said:
> 
> 
> > When passionfruit are plentiful here, I like to make passionfruit curd in the microwave. Little pots make great gifts.
> ...


What does passion fruit taste like?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave, it gets much worse as you age and they do, too. Sometimes, my kids treat me like I should be in an old folks' home. :roll:


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


No I don't think you are intruding. But I love your comment.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Just enjoyed your comment Dave. I hope the Southern Lights happen this way.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Way tooooo cold for me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think the only people that know it all are high school seniors and college freshman.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


How true. I tell them they need to move out quick before they forget everything.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It has turned cold here, and I don't like it! I was hoping to have a pretty, warm spring break week. If this cold bothers me, no way would I go to the Poles!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I've just been told to remember he might get to choose it for me, so it's in my interests to be nice!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, I know what you mean. My DD will get to decide what do to with me. So I agree, it is now time to be nice. I just hope she will take pity on me and put me somewhere nice!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi everybody, it's 11:00p.m., in London and I've just opened this week's Tea Party with a promised receipt. You can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66604-1.html

I do hope you're ready for a chat over a cuppa!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Did anyone scroll down and read the comments made by the local people? They quoted a 31-year-old mother of 12!!! She must have had many multiple births.
> 
> The scarf and figures are fantastic. I hope the town preserves it.


Noticed the 12 kids but not her age. Sounds like exhausting work- both having them and looking after them. Mum had 9 in not quite 11 years- all single births. So if this lady started young enough she could just about manage it all single births. I wouldn't be letting my DH near me after that many kids.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, I know what you mean. My DD will get to decide what do to with me. So I agree, it is now time to be nice. I just hope she will take pity on me and put me somewhere nice!


DITTO!! My daughter, however, is looking into ice floes for me. She says if it's good enough for the Arctic natives, it should be good enough for me! (I shiver whenever the Arctic or Antarctic are mentioned!)


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

55mmdpms-Yes I know! The last test his anemia had gotten better. He got a clean bill of heath from his Pacemaker dr today. don't have to see him for another year! Hooray!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> 55mmdpms-Yes I know! The last test his anemia had gotten better. He got a clean bill of heath from his Pacemaker dr today. don't have to see him for another year! Hooray!


That is good news. I would want the doctor to keep an eye on the anemia every 6 months though. And do please see a dietician to see what dietary things you can do to give your DH all the things needed to keep the hemoglobin strong.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I know what you mean. My DD will get to decide what do to with me. So I agree, it is now time to be nice. I just hope she will take pity on me and put me somewhere nice!
> ...


Siouxann, she must have read the same book I did.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > Althea said:
> ...


Its sweet and tangy, has a taste all of its own, so im not sure how to describe it - sorry i couldnt be more helpful


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Here are some images for passion fruit. It is an odd looking fruit!
http://www.google.ca/search?q=passion+fruit&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvnse&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=3u1bT5rNG6Xg0QGVyejjDw&sqi=2&ved=0CEkQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=567


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks like pomegranate.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Looks like pomegranate.


I believe pomegranate is red skinned and has black seeds. But other than that, I agree. Odd looking stuff for sure! BTW there are some passion fruit that are poisionous so only get yours from the grocery store or some such place.

Images for pomegranate.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=pomegranate&hl=en&qscrl=1&nord=1&rlz=1T4TSCA_enCA414CA414&prmd=imvnse&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=eARcT-CgJ4nZ0QG5r8jjDw&sqi=2&ved=0CEcQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=567


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Looks like pomegranate.


And equally, you don't try to separate out the seeds!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, I know what you mean. My DD will get to decide what do to with me. So I agree, it is now time to be nice. I just hope she will take pity on me and put me somewhere nice!


Pammie, I posted on the latest tea party that I think you and strawberry4u look related. Do you think so? 
It is meant as a compliment to both of you. 
Sue/d


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like pomegranate.
> ...


You mean you use it with the seeds still in? Pomegranate is more seed than flesh, so the only way I know to really use it is to crush it. We have no passion fruit here that I know of, but we have Passion Flowers. Probably the same plant but not the right growing conditions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Definately eat passion fruit with the seeds- they are only small with only a few teaspoonfuls of 'fruit' in each one. They are usually used in things not eaten by themselves though they can be. Need to be spoone out of their hard shell as they stick to the inside of the shell.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

We used to have a passion vine in our conservatory a few years ago. It was about 15 years before we had one fruit. Never did eat it because I wasn't sure if it was edible. It was a beautiful vine when in flower. I've got another one now but it's very small. I hope it will grow a lot over the summer.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

budasha said:


> We used to have a passion vine in our conservatory a few years ago. It was about 15 years before we had one fruit. Never did eat it because I wasn't sure if it was edible. It was a beautiful vine when in flower. I've got another one now but it's very small. I hope it will grow a lot over the summer.


That's hilarious. Fifteen Years to get one fruit! Actually, I might just make 85! How long did it take for the second fruit to grow? (((ggg


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > We used to have a passion vine in our conservatory a few years ago. It was about 15 years before we had one fruit. Never did eat it because I wasn't sure if it was edible. It was a beautiful vine when in flower. I've got another one now but it's very small. I hope it will grow a lot over the summer.
> ...


Never did get a second one.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

LIz, that is just too funny!
marilyn


----------

